# Was hört ihr gerade?



## Hexenkind (28. Mai 2007)

In diesem Forumsthread soll es hauptsächlich darum gehen welche Musik ihr im Moment gerade lauscht.

Ich fange einfach mal an...


*Agalloch* ~ You Were But A Ghost In My Arms



Und nun seit ihr an der Reihe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thagorr (28. Mai 2007)

So da hätten ma
  Soad-Chop Suey
  Rammstein-Album Mutter
  Manowar,hammerfall! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (28. Mai 2007)

Grandmaster Flash - The Best of
Run DMC - Raising Hell
Beastie Boys - Paul's Boutique


----------



## Pordylox (28. Mai 2007)

Bushido - Gemein wie 10 (Straßen rmx); Sternenstaub, besoffene Kinder, Taliban
DJ Tjesto von a-z
Robbie Williams von a-z
Alpa Gun - Ausländer
SilvR & DaJule - große Liebe,kalter Sommer,eigene Geschichte
Noname Musik.. a-z... 

have fun


----------



## realten (28. Mai 2007)

Ich höre gerade wie meine Frau in der Küche nörgelt weil ich schon wieder am PC sitze.


----------



## Jester~ (28. Mai 2007)

als nächstes in der Playlist:

Akeboshi - Wind
Beatsteaks - Kings of metal
System of a Down - Roulette
A Perfect Circle - Annihilation
Thrice - Silhouette

...


----------



## Hexenkind (28. Mai 2007)

*Darkthrone* ~ Kathaarian Life Code


----------



## Kenerul (28. Mai 2007)

Soilwork - Stabbing the Drama
Sum41 - Still Waiting
Lil'Jon - Throw it up
Linkin Park - What I´ve Done
Linkin Park - With You
Lil'Jon ft. Usher - Yeah

Jo sind die nächsten in der Playlist

Kene


----------



## Xhudson (28. Mai 2007)

ich höre grade Destruction - My sharona
und gleich kommt
Firewind-Promised land


----------



## Melfasa (28. Mai 2007)

also ich hör ja jede woche was andres, aber grundsätlich dies:
in flames, red hot chillie peppers, nirvana, billy talent, ja ich weiß billy talent is ja emo, blablabla, ich mags trotzdem


----------



## Redis (28. Mai 2007)

DEATH METAL FOR THE WORLD!!!!!

Ich höre: 

Celtic Frost
In Flames 
disturbed

rise against
three days grace
papa roach
P.O.D
Manowar

wenn ihr wissen wollt welche lieder ich höre.....pls post me......mfg Redis


----------



## Shadowfly (29. Mai 2007)

der Thread darf in keinem Forum fehlen ^^

Naja meine Playlist

Valete - Saltatio Mortis
Palestinalied - Saltatio Mortis
Sieben - Subway to Sally
Du und Ich - Letzte Instanz
Wir sind allein - Letzte Instanz
Halo - Soil
lai lai hei - Ensiferum
Iron - Ensiferum
Ahi! Amours - Corvus Corax
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Monolith (29. Mai 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> der Thread darf in keinem Forum fehlen ^^



Es gab in in etwa ja auch schon: einmal mit dem Titel: "Was hört ihr beim WoW spielen?" und dann einmal einen gleichen Thread wie diesen: "Was hört ihr im Moment", letzterer wurde aber geschlossen, wei er dem ersten zu sehr entsprach. Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megarock (29. Mai 2007)

Jester~ schrieb:


> als nächstes in der Playlist:
> 
> Akeboshi - Wind
> Beatsteaks - Kings of metal
> ...


Irre ich mich da nicht, aber Kings of Metal ist doch von Manowar oder habendie Beststeaks auch das lied?


----------



## Minati (29. Mai 2007)

momentan:

das komplette Album von Mika 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kúrt (30. Mai 2007)

ich hör grad
bullet for my valentine- room 409
danach kommt
Die Ärzte- Stummer schrei nach liebe (geiles lied xD)


----------



## Shadowfly (30. Mai 2007)

Letzte Instanz - Auf der Suche
danach eins von 2000 Liedern (Shuffelmode für mehr Abwechslung auf Arbeit)


----------



## Jester~ (30. Mai 2007)

Megarock schrieb:


> Irre ich mich da nicht, aber Kings of Metal ist doch von Manowar oder habendie Beststeaks auch das lied?



jau die Beatsteaks hams auf Wunsch des Schlagzeugers gecovert, und es klingt einfach genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megarock (30. Mai 2007)

Cool dann muss ich mir das Lied von den Beatsteaks auch mal holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelena (30. Mai 2007)

Momentan ist es Requiem of a Dream, Orchestral Version  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (30. Mai 2007)

Playlist:

Linkin Park - No more sorrow
Rammstein - Feuer Frei
Subway to Sally - Feuerkind
Subway to Sally - Wenn Engel hassen
Subway to Sally - Nacht der Söldner
Subway to Sally - Knochenschiff
Dope - Die Motherfu*ker Die

Das wars.


----------



## Alcasim (30. Mai 2007)

Wait and Bleed - Slipknot

Nachehr noch 13 weitere Lieder von Slipknot, mal als Abwechslung vom Punk & Hard Rock ^,^


----------



## Jinthaja (31. Mai 2007)

Elesde - Im klinischen Sinne
ASP - Erinnerungen eines Fremden
Blutengel - Bloody Pleasures
ASP - Stille der Nacht
Prager Handgriff - Teufelsküche
Xotox - Industrial Madness
Elektro Nord - Boris bewegt sich
Xotox - Stammzellenforschung 

...


----------



## Shadowfly (31. Mai 2007)

Allimania17 ;-)
danach
Letzte Instanz
Subway to sally
covus corax
usw


----------



## Thagorr (1. Juni 2007)

Wie findet ihr das Pinke GNomen Hörspiel?


----------



## Monolith (1. Juni 2007)

Thagorr schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das Pinke GNomen Hörspiel?


Laaangweilig und schlecht.

Was hört ihr gerade? Diverse Beginner Alben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (1. Juni 2007)

das monotone tastaturklimmpern meiner arbeitskollegen


----------



## TheOneRs (1. Juni 2007)

grade paar tracks von sportfreunden stiller....
dann "blur - track2" dann "soil - breaking me down"

spätestens bei Blur sollte ich in nem BG sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shwib (1. Juni 2007)

VnV nation -illusion 
goethes erben-kopfstimme
diorama-Synthesize me
samsas traum-endstation eden
blutengel-angels of the dark


----------



## Guria/Galika (1. Juni 2007)

Wir sind Helden - Soundso  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
The Coral - Dreaming of You
Apple Tree - Wolfmother
Allimania natürlich auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dubitare (1. Juni 2007)

SPINAL TAP!


----------



## _Trident_ (2. Juni 2007)

Feels Good - Naughty By Nature

Danach kommt:

Jamboore - Naught By Nature
Hip-Hop Hooray - Naughty By Nature
Everythings Gonna Be Allright - Naughty By Nature
Boulevard Connection ft. Ed OG & Masta Ace - Common
Why Cry - Afu-Ra ft. Gentleman
...


----------



## Monolith (2. Juni 2007)

_Trident_ schrieb:


> Naughty By Nature
> ...



Da hat ja wer einen seeehr guten Musikgeschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (2. Juni 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Da hat ja wer einen seeehr guten Musikgeschmack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Logo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sind next Weekend in der schweiz, kann aber nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (2. Juni 2007)

Machine Head - Aesthetics Of Hate


----------



## forestspyer (3. Juni 2007)

Muff Potter - Fotoautomat

Anschließend:

Fehlfarben - Politdisko
QOTSA - I'M Designer
Ulme - Trapped In The Absurd
Björk - The Dull Flame O f Desire


----------



## Anderoth (5. Juni 2007)

Meine WoW-Ersatzmusik(was mir gefällt wird gehört deswegen Mischmasch):

Badboys(Theme from Cops)
ACDC-Highway to Hell
Lordi-Hard Rock Hallelulia
Coolio-Gangster's Paradise
Bushido-Von der Skyline zum Bordstein zurück
Jean Paul-Temperature
Rammstein-Amerika
Rammstein-Feuer Frei
Rammstein-Engel
Rammstein-Spieluhr
Oomph-Augen auf
Jan Hegenberg-Die Horde rennt(Also Hordler passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
The Trashmen-Surfin Bird
Apocalyptica feat. Sandra Nasic from Guano Apes-Path
Dope-Die Motherfucker die


----------



## Satanhimself (5. Juni 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Meine WoW-Ersatzmusik(was mir gefällt wird gehört deswegen Mischmasch):
> 
> Badboys(Theme from Cops)
> ACDC-Highway to Hell
> ...



da ist ja echt mal alles dabei ...

allein wenn ich mir vorstelle lordi zuhören und kurz darauf dann bushido 
oder jan hegenberg und dann dope das passt musikalisch voll zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich grad hör ? 

nix , aber ich würde jetzt gern Slipknot 9.0 komplett hören


----------



## Melfasa (5. Juni 2007)

ich höre gerade billy talent - fallen leaves
danch werd ich mir anhören:
billy talent - this is how it goes
billy talent - this suffering
bullet for my valentine - hit the floor
bullet for my valentine - hand of blood
bullet for my valentine - tears don't fall


----------



## Amarillo (5. Juni 2007)

BEATSTEAKS - ROCK ON


----------



## Hexenkind (6. Juni 2007)

*Red Sparowes* ~ The Soundless Dawn Came Alive As Cities Began To Mark The Horizon


----------



## Almathea (6. Juni 2007)

The Rolling Stones - Paint it black   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (6. Juni 2007)

Good Charlotte - I Just Wanna Live


----------



## Noom (7. Juni 2007)

Lausche gerade Paul Oakenfold - Live @ Rojan und  Live @ Liverpool
Wunderbar entspannend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (7. Juni 2007)

20min Linkin Park LIVE


----------



## Alcasim (7. Juni 2007)

Billy Talent - Falling Leaves


----------



## Jester~ (7. Juni 2007)

dit heißt Fallen Leaves  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (7. Juni 2007)

Beastie Boys - Paul's Boutique
Ein einfach geiles Album :>


----------



## TaZz (8. Juni 2007)

Homemade Hardstyle 2007 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## c25xe (9. Juni 2007)

ich hör grad: *meine Frau* mit dem Klassiker *kommste endlich ins bett?!*

 $%&(%§$


----------



## _Trident_ (9. Juni 2007)

Chemical Brothers - Do it Again

Danach kommt:

The Prodigy - Funky Shit
M.A.N.D.Y vs. Booka Shade - Body Language
CunninLynguists - Lynguistics
Common - The 6th Sense
The Game Ft Kanye West  - Wouldn't Get Far
...


----------



## Alcasim (9. Juni 2007)

Playlist:

Hot Action Cop - Fever for the Flava (Falls wer Lieder im gleichen Stil hat bitte melden^^ finde langsam Interesse an solchen Liedern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Billy Talent - Falling Leaves
Billy Talent - Prisoners of Today
Greenday - Basket Case
Greenday - City of the damned
Hoobastank - Out of control
Good Charlotte - Waldorf Worldwide
 usw.

(Playlist hat um die 60 Lieder^^ geht zulange alles aufzuzählen ;D)


----------



## Safed (9. Juni 2007)

moin,

hmm neben meinen absoluten Favoriteten MACHIEN HEAD
-Rammstein
-Soil
-Soilwork
-Amerikan head charge
-Disturbed
-Rage Against the Machine
uvm. 

die Wichtigsten für mich sind hier auf gelistet.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (9. Juni 2007)

So sieht´s bei mir aus: 

Surrender - Billy Talent
Linkin Park - What I've Done
Majesty - Fields of War
Hoobastank - Same Direction 

So das soll dann mal als kleiner Einblick genügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

The Holy Paladin


----------



## Agapáo (9. Juni 2007)

Die letzten gehörten Lieder:

Blue- Breathe Easy

Grönemeyer- Halt mich

Within Temptation- Forgiven

Linkin Park- In between

Linkin Park- No more sorrow

Linkin Park- Leave out all the rest

ATB- Ecstasy

Kai Tracid: Conscious


----------



## Grizzla (10. Juni 2007)

Playlist:
(Now Playing InFlames - The Quiet Place

Cypresshill - Trouble
Cypresshill - Dr. Greenthumb
Lenny Kravitz - Fly Away
Lenny Kravitz - Believe In Me
Frank Sinatra - Fly Me To the Moon
Frank Sinatra - Singing In The Rain
Frank Sinatra - Newyork Newyork 
Aqua - Barbie Girl

Gemischt is es doch immer an geilsten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (10. Juni 2007)

Grizzla schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Cypresshill - Trouble
> Cypresshill - Dr. Greenthumb
> [...]



CypressHill Rulez!
Cypress Hill seh ich dieses jahr noch live 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oxilitor (10. Juni 2007)

Xavier Naidoo - Dieser Weg (auch wenn ich ihn eigentlich nicht mag)


----------



## Oonâgh (10. Juni 2007)

Atm Breaking Benjamin - Forever.
Auf der Playlist stehen aber noch 
LP - What I've Done
Static X - The Only
Breaking Benjamin - Had Enough
Dropkick Murphys - I'm Shipping Up to Boston
Red - Breathe Into me
Spiderbait - Black Pretty    und 
Three Days Grace - Riot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (10. Juni 2007)

Ich höre 
Tanzwut
In-Extremo
Corvus Corax
Subway to Sally
Rammstein
Samsas Traum
Slipknot
Disturbed 
System of a Down
Deathstars
usw.


----------



## TaZz (10. Juni 2007)

JEtzt höre ich Evil Activitoes und DJ Neophyte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agapáo (11. Juni 2007)

Linkin Park: What I've done

Billy Talent: Surrender

Zeraphine: Ohne dich

Zeraphine: Wenn du gehst

The Kooks: She moves in her own way

Linkin Park: Wish, live

Papa Roach: To be loved


----------



## Amarillo (11. Juni 2007)

Kaiser Chiefs


----------



## Monolith (11. Juni 2007)

Ich höre grad eine lustig, bunte Mischung von deutschem HipHop aufem Last.fm-Radio  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (11. Juni 2007)

Gott sei mit dir!


----------



## OdSt (13. Juni 2007)

bei mir gibt es jan hegenberg zu hören


----------



## Averageman (14. Juni 2007)

Bushido - Schau mich an


----------



## _Trident_ (14. Juni 2007)

Averageman schrieb:


> Bushido - Schau mich an


Igitt Bushido 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich höre
Twista Ft. Antony Hamilton - Sunshine

Danach kommt

Lupe Fiasco - Sunshine
Mos Def ft. Immortal Technique - Tell The Truth
Onyx - Slam Harder
Cypress Hill ft. Damian Marley - Ganja Bus
Timbaland Ft. Keri Hilson & D.O.E - Way I are
...


----------



## Malchio (15. Juni 2007)

Meen Playliste sacht momentan:
Samsas Traum - F.M.N.F Nikotin und Meskalin
Fiddlers Green - Raggle Taggle Gypsy
In Extremo - Alptraum
Letzte Instanz - Herzdame
Deathstars - Syntetic Generation
Tanzwut - Götterfunke
Corvus Corax - Chu chu Cheng
Saltatio Mortis - Hör die Trommeln
Subway to Sally - Sag dem Teufel
Blind Guardian - Another Holy War
DevilmayCrySoundtrack - Track16
ASP - Ich will brennen
Korn - Coming Undone
Apocalyptica - Path v2
Slipknot - My Plague
Megaherz - Miststück
Marilyn Manson - Antichrist Superstar
Rammstein - Feuer und Wasser
Weena Morloch - Pet Semetary


----------



## Minati (15. Juni 2007)

The Admirals - scheiße, scheiße sexy

^ für alle Männer, die ihr Ego pushen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Piafra (15. Juni 2007)

Ich höre gerade meinem Leherer zu und Versuche den Stoff zu peilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vitec (16. Juni 2007)

fanta 4 -- was bleibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gehlhaar (17. Juni 2007)

Meine Top 3:

1.Linkin Park - In the End

2.Linkin Park - Given Up

3.Billy Talent - Surrender


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (17. Juni 2007)

ich höre im Moment meinen viel zu lauten PC Lüfter und das klappern auf der Tastatur...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qéntin (17. Juni 2007)

öhmm

Aphex Twin - Vordhosbn
Static-x - Control It, Ostegolictric
Soil - Halo, Breaking Me Down
Soilwork - Distortion Sleep
Paul Oakenfold - Ready Steady GO
Mindless Self Indulgence - Straight to Video

That's it ^^


----------



## Otty Peek (17. Juni 2007)

Ich höre immo grad  Jedi Mind Tricks- Blood Runs Cold.


----------



## Amarillo (20. Juni 2007)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Rol1 (20. Juni 2007)

yeah jedi mind tricks schonmal sehr gut

ansonsten Prinz Pi was deutschrap angeht 333SDK!!!

PiNet

....btw fahrt zum splash

meine playlisten


----------



## Eristahr (20. Juni 2007)

In Flames - Cloud Connected..
grad zuende und jetzt kommt grad eine der Geilsten Bands die Schweizer Metal zu bieten hat..

Eluveitie - Your Gaulish War

\m/


----------



## dinamyte (20. Juni 2007)

ich zieh mir atm 
MassiV -Löwenherz rein
Mobb Deep -shook ones (classiker)
eminem_the sauce 

Thats ruled


----------



## Zerschmetterling (20. Juni 2007)

Stone Sour - Through the Glass


----------



## Amarillo (23. Juni 2007)

Naturally 7


----------



## Nerak (23. Juni 2007)

Momentan: Maximo Park - Apply Some Pressure

Danach: Eyes Set To Kill - Liar In The Glass
             Silverstein - Your Sword Versus My Dagger
             Modest Mouse - Dashboard


----------



## Zorkal (24. Juni 2007)

Nerak schrieb:


> Momentan: Maximo Park - Apply Some Pressure
> 
> Danach: Eyes Set To Kill - Liar In The Glass
> Silverstein - Your Sword Versus My Dagger
> Modest Mouse - Dashboard



Seit 12Min ununterbrochen Bloc Party:The Prayer
Maximo Park ist klasse!=)


----------



## Elma (24. Juni 2007)

Playlist

Timbaland ft. Keri Hilson & D.O.E - The Way I Are
Gwen STefani - Wind it Up 
Marron 5 - Makes me Wonder
Blur - Song 2
Eric Sermon ft. Redman - React
Billy Talent - Surrender
Linkin Part - What I've done
Billy Talent - Try
Foo Fighters - Times like These (acoustic version) 
Die Fantastischen Vier - Einfach sein
Ciara - Like a Boy
P.Diddy ft. Keisha Cole - Last Night
Snow Patrol - If I just lay here
Rihanna ft. Jay-Z - Umbrella 


.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (25. Juni 2007)

Die Ärzte - Schrei nach Liebe

OT: ich suche gerade ein Lied, vielleicht könnt ihr mir da weiter helfen. Es kommt folgende Textzeile vor (hoffentlich stimmt die auch): "Shame on me ... roots" oder so ähnlich ^^

Ist mit Gitarrenbegleitung und eine männliche Stimme. Wäre wirklich toll, wenn ich wüsste, wie die band/sänger heißt und das Lied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (25. Juni 2007)

That Girl - Pharrell Williams feat. Snoop Dogg

Danach:

I Gotcha - Lupe Fiasco
Wanna Love You Girl - Robin Thicke feat. Pharrell Williams
Holla - Busta Rhymes
Put You On The Game - The Game
Good Times - Styles P
Joss Stone feat. Common - Tell Me What Were Gonna Do Now
...


----------



## Sniztar (25. Juni 2007)

Meine Playlist atm:

Matchbook Romance - Monsters (läuft gerade)
30 Seconds to Mars - Battle of One
Misfits - Helena
The 69 Eyes - Lost Boys
Cradle of Filth -Temptation
Tanzwut - Coupona
In Flames - Episode 666
Soil - Unreal
usw.... xD

Netter Thread btw. ^^

Sniztar


----------



## OdSt (25. Juni 2007)

samsas traum - kugel im gesicht


----------



## Vitec (26. Juni 2007)

ak1200 -- drowning  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jazira (26. Juni 2007)

Samsas Traum
Blutengel
Terminal Choice
ASP
Unheilig
Mudvayne
Disturbed
Korn
Slipknot
STID
Diary of Dreams
Lacrimosa
Paraidse Lost
Deine Lakaien
In Extremo 
Subway to Sally
Schandmaul

Lieder sind immer unterschiedlich,aber die Bands sind eigentlich immer die Gleichen!


----------



## Meatwookie (26. Juni 2007)

3 Doors down - Here without you... aber nur weil ein bekannter Wrestler gestorben ist :'(


----------



## Alcasim (26. Juni 2007)

Where is the line - Billy Talent
First Date - Blink 182
What's my Age Again - Blink 182


----------



## Jazira (26. Juni 2007)

> 3 Doors down - Here without you... aber nur weil ein bekannter Wrestler gestorben ist :'(


Stimmt,ist echt heftig mit Chris Benoit,wobei man "gestorben" ja auch vielseitig interpretieren kann...Immerhin hat er anscheinend vorher seine Familie umgebracht und sich dann erhängt^^Schade,ich mocht ihn trotzdem.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OdSt (27. Juni 2007)

unheilig
asp
feindflug
das ich
moi dix mois
in extremo


----------



## Centekhor (28. Juni 2007)

www.technobase.fm .... das dudelt bei mir den ganzen tag über dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flo2J (28. Juni 2007)

Nettes Tread hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also meine Top Band ist absolut MOTÖRHEAD! Ich liebe diese Band, sie steht wirklich über allem. Ich habe sogut wie jedes Album von denen! War auch schon Live dabei. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine andere Band die ich verdammt geil finde ist SLAYER! Auch verdammt gut, leider noch nicht live gesehen aber kommt noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann hab ich auch ewig die Beatles gehört, ich weiß nicht, aber ich finde die auch cool. Aber die habe ich noch nicht Live gesehen, bin 15 Jahre alt. Die Mathematiker unter uns wissen nun warum es unmöglich ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achja: God listen to Slayer! 

mfg Flo.


----------



## Rhiâ(lein) (28. Juni 2007)

ROCK REGIERT DIE WELT!!!

Also: Die Ärzte-Elke
        My Chemical Romance-Teenagers
        Evanescence-Sweet Sacrifce
        Slipknot-Fuck This World
        KoRn-Freak on a Leash
        usw.

Hach, kann mir vllt wer schreiben der Evanescence- oder Ärzte-Fan ist?
Wäre nett wenn ich mich mit wem über die unterhalten könnte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spambot (29. Juni 2007)

In Flames - My sweet Shadow [live]
In Flames - Touch of Red

In Flames we trust!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (29. Juni 2007)

Paul der Bademeister!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (1. Juli 2007)

DevilDriver - End Of The Line
Cradle of Filth - Her Ghost in the Fog
My Chemical Romance - I Don't Love You
Good Clean Fun - The Myspace Song 
The Fray - How to Save a Life
Alesana - Apology
eigentlich ziemlich verschieden, aber sicher KEIN hip hop


----------



## OdSt (1. Juli 2007)

bill withers - aint no sunshíne


----------



## Sabouru (1. Juli 2007)

St1m Íåèçâåñòíûé äèñê imo


----------



## busaku (1. Juli 2007)

Party Animals -  How Do You Do 2007 (DJ Picco & Jens O Remix)
*den abend mit jumpstyle ausklingen lass*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (2. Juli 2007)

Foo Fighters - Big me


----------



## Wulfger (5. Juli 2007)

Sons Of Tarantula - Lass es sein


----------



## spaxefx (5. Juli 2007)

Die Quietschboys - Best of  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kúrt (5. Juli 2007)

flyleaf-breath today


----------



## Isegrim (5. Juli 2007)

Ich weiß, es ist purer Kommerz, aber ich kann nicht anders. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Avril Lavigne - One Of Those Girls

Avril Lavigne - The Best Damn Thing

Zwei Tabs damit sind die ganze Zeit beim Surfen geöffnet. %)


----------



## Aargoroth (5. Juli 2007)

Retch - Coitus Mongoloidus


----------



## OdSt (5. Juli 2007)

starsailor


----------



## Minati (6. Juli 2007)

Rainhard Grebe - Brandenburg und Dörte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Juli 2007)

Rob Zombie: Dragula

Metal 4 life^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kúrt (6. Juli 2007)

genau metal rocks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bullet for my valentine- the poison


----------



## OdSt (6. Juli 2007)

bullet for my valentine ist mir etwas zu soft

dry kill logic


----------



## Elma (7. Juli 2007)

Imo: Linkin Park - What I've done

MTV läuft.. ^^


----------



## SilenceKeeper (7. Juli 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Onkelz 2000


----------



## Ehpereth (7. Juli 2007)

Dean Martin - Ain't that a kick in the head  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tRyk (7. Juli 2007)

buffed cast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber sonst metal
In Flames
Dark Trainquillity
und mehr =)


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Juli 2007)

Rammstein-Spieluhr
Rammstein-Feuer Frei!
Rammstein-Mann gegen Mann
(ja bin rammstein fan!)


----------



## LuBeLiMo (7. Juli 2007)

muse rauf und runter


----------



## Kúrt (7. Juli 2007)

as i lay dying - torn within


----------



## CemY (7. Juli 2007)

perfect dark - airforce one anti terrorism


----------



## OdSt (8. Juli 2007)

sentenced 

@Jokkerino warst du auf der reise reise tour?


----------



## LuBeLiMo (8. Juli 2007)

bloodhound gang - along comes mary


----------



## OdSt (8. Juli 2007)

jhonny cash -hurt-   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (9. Juli 2007)

Berlin
von: Black rebel motorcycle club


----------



## Minati (12. Juli 2007)

zur Zeit:

- meine Arbeitskollegin, die via MSN ne Webcamunterhaltung startet
- Tastaturgeklimper
- Telefonklingel
- und ganz leise im Hintergund: Foo Fighters: Break Out


----------



## Karamasov (12. Juli 2007)

"HushHush" weiss aber leider nicht von wem der ist...hab auch schon google nach den lyrics zwecks Namen abgesucht,leider nichts


----------



## Kelyra (12. Juli 2007)

Amon Amarth - Runes to my memory

(1. eintrag!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## CarloCokxxx (12. Juli 2007)

Sentino - Twinkle Twinkle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniztar (15. Juli 2007)

Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Der Adler

Danach:
Kataklysm - Crippled & Broken

Sniztar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (15. Juli 2007)

Children of Bodom - Silent Night, Bodom Night Live @ Stockholm


----------



## Otty Peek (16. Juli 2007)

Panjabi Mc feat. Jay-Z ^^


----------



## HEOb (16. Juli 2007)

The Chemical Brothers - Do it Again

Alex Gaudino ft Crystal Waters - Destination Calabria

David Guetta - Love Is Gone




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (16. Juli 2007)

ich hör grad nur In Extremo - Herr Mannelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (16. Juli 2007)

Godsmack (Voodoo)


----------



## LuBeLiMo (17. Juli 2007)

offspring - pretty fly =)


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Juli 2007)

Disturbed - Tenthousand Fists
Disturbed - Belive
Disturbed - The Sickness

Einfach geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otty Peek (17. Juli 2007)

Weht Sie weg feat. bushbayer - Da Brenner


----------



## Haxxler (18. Juli 2007)

Rob Zombie - Dragula


----------



## cybergamer (18. Juli 2007)

Linkin Park - Bleed it out


----------



## shadow24 (19. Juli 2007)

gestern nacht hörte ich passend zum BG Alterac wo ich gerade wieder mal umgesenst wurde:"Glücklich sterben" von Revolverheldd... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (19. Juli 2007)

gestern Nacht hörte ich .. ne Mücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die hat meine Einschlafmusik übertönt - Drecksviech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade jetzt: Die Ärzte - Stummer Schrei nach Liebe


----------



## Lorille (19. Juli 2007)

Im Moment? 

Reel Big Fish- Thank you for not moshing 

in Endlosschleife.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (19. Juli 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Disturbed - Tenthousand Fists
> Disturbed - Belive
> Disturbed - The Sickness
> 
> ...



Ich glaub du hast noch Disturbed - Land of Confusion  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Juli 2007)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast noch Disturbed - Land of Confusion
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jap, das ist auf Tenthousand Fists. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. Juli 2007)

Linkin Park - Meteora 
Meiner Meinung nach besser als das Neue.


----------



## Desdinova (19. Juli 2007)

Stone Sour - Reborn
Stone Sour - Hell & Consequences




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (19. Juli 2007)

Maximo Park-Books from Boxes.


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Juli 2007)

The schrieb:


> Linkin Park - Meteora
> Meiner Meinung nach besser als das Neue.



Ich muss auch sagen, dass, wer die alten ALben von LP kennt, wir das neue nciht gerade mögen. Ich war auch entäuscht, als ich es, zum Glück nur, bei einer Freundin gehört habe.


----------



## Claudi (20. Juli 2007)

ich gehöre wohl zur "alten Schule" - ich höre Grease-Soundtrack (Original) boah was hab ich nach John Travolta geschmachtet nach Saturday Night Fever und Grease 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apokalyptyka (20. Juli 2007)

RHCP "Dani California"


----------



## Zorkal (20. Juli 2007)

Bloc Party-Hunting for witches
Wie immer klasse,imo


----------



## Otty Peek (22. Juli 2007)

Sean Paul feat. Rihanna - Break It Off


----------



## Méla23 (22. Juli 2007)

Binn grad bissl deprimiert (  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Höre grade Pink- Dear Mr. President passt irgendwie...


----------



## Thront (22. Juli 2007)

das höre ich gerade... 


geht ma drauf, seeeehr zu empfehlen, tolle texte, gute musika


----------



## Monyesak (22. Juli 2007)

skid row - 18 and Life


----------



## Tsung (23. Juli 2007)

eigentlich alles quer beet XD würde also hier alles sprengen^^

aber am liebsten:

Linkin Park---alles von ihnen (auch das neue,find auch super geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
Billy Talent
Timberland- Way I are (auch klasse,besonders der Remix^^)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boese3 (24. Juli 2007)

Mono & Nikitaman - Tausend
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?act=p...f=8&t=10842


----------



## cybergamer (24. Juli 2007)

Sunrise Avenue - Fairytale Gone Bad


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (25. Juli 2007)

@ K0l0ss: Wusste sofort wie ich dein Avatar Pic gesehn hab das du DISTURBED hörst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Höre: DISTURBED
         HATEBREED
         MC Hammer - Can't touch this ^^
         Static X
         Lasse im Hintergrund manchmal I am Murloc laufen: ^^
         >I AM MURLOC< Einfach Goil gemacht ^^


----------



## Ghosar (25. Juli 2007)

Momentan hab ich Joss Stone (Introducing Joss Stone) im Auto. Rockt wirklich!

An sonsten: hard'n heavy geht immer


----------



## Eisfieber (25. Juli 2007)

grad Rammstein - Feuer frei!
und gleich kommt Nightwish - Nemo
und danach Linkin Park - Numb


----------



## Ikuni (25. Juli 2007)

yeh linkin park =3 
hab grad irgendwie mal wieder ne linkin park-phase und zieh mir meteora, hybrid theory und minutes to midnight rein ^^
is auch egal was is lp kann man immer hörn x3


----------



## Bav_Nachtwache (25. Juli 2007)

auch lp und sum 41 : moron


----------



## Bankchar (25. Juli 2007)

Far East Movement - Round and Round  ( Tokio Drift Soundtrack) 

Schön zum chilln^^

Hier mal zum reinhören : Klick mich


----------



## kurisu (26. Juli 2007)

Ich höre jetzt gerade 

ASP - Ich bin ein wahrer Satan ^^


----------



## Averageman (31. Juli 2007)

Prinz Pi - Keine Zukunft

"Keine Zukunft - hört man die Welt sagen, Träume sind wie Eltern, man muss welche haben."


----------



## Ikuni (31. Juli 2007)

dropkick murphys -  the dirty glass
und die drei emil bulls alben xD


----------



## Mr.Igi (31. Juli 2007)

Also ich höre im MoM : Lose Yourself von Eminem
Grrenday-Amercian Idiot

System of a down-Boom
...


----------



## Thront (31. Juli 2007)

ich hör gerade das


----------



## Ahnron (31. Juli 2007)

Da ich süchtig bin und nichts mehr mit RL zu tun haben will ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hör ich ''level up'' falls ihr das kennt.


Ahnron


----------



## Jokkerino (4. August 2007)

Metallica-Enter the Sandman


----------



## Cyaaa (4. August 2007)

Bei mir kommt gleich....

Slipknot- before i forget
Slipknot- the nameless
Hypocrisy- eareser
Saxon- Crusader
Children of bodom- every time i die

und noch paar mehr....^^


----------



## Thront (4. August 2007)

das hör ich !! unbedingt anhören !! heisser tipp ! los klick schon drauf !


KLICK !! LOS !! KLICK !!

das beste lied aller zeiten


----------



## Noxiel (4. August 2007)

Digimon - Biggest Dreamer (japanisches Original, versteht sich)


----------



## assburn (4. August 2007)

Beatsticks - Hand in Hand (nur ausnahmefall) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (4. August 2007)

Il Nino - I am loco


----------



## Trixer (4. August 2007)

jan hegenberg - die horde rennt ^^


----------



## MethMan (5. August 2007)

Hör grade 
 Diplomats - Dipset anthem

Ps. kennt wer vlt paar gute hip hop seongz, falss ja posten bitte


----------



## Minati (5. August 2007)

Foo Fighters - Have it all


----------



## K0l0ss (5. August 2007)

Die WoW-Intro-Musik beim einloggen, weil der PTR mal wieder abgeschmiert ist. Und dann noch über die Anlage   
Slipknot - Duality


----------



## Jack Sparrow (5. August 2007)

Manowar - Blood of the Kings - - - Danach Manowar - Warriors of the World^^


----------



## Hexenkind (6. August 2007)

Jack schrieb:


> Manowar - Blood of the Kings - - - Danach Manowar - Warriors of the World^^




Igitt Manowar!^^


*The 3rd and the Mortal* ~ Thin Dark Line


----------



## K0l0ss (6. August 2007)

System of a Down - Oldschool Hollywood


----------



## Jack Sparrow (6. August 2007)

Power of the Horde - L70ETC - Dann wie gefolgt^^ I am Murloc^^


----------



## Topperharly (6. August 2007)

subway to sally - falscher heiland


----------



## Asoriel (6. August 2007)

Ich hör Tag ein Tag aus LinkinPark und ich bin ein treuer Fan! Jaja, ich weiß Corey von Slipknot hat schon gesagt:,,Chester ist eine Heulsuse und Mike eine Schande für alle Rapper''.

Naja, dem stimmt ich mal gar nicht zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf jedenfall hör ich Rock, ab und zu Charts.
Gar nicht ins Haus kommt mir HipHop (An alle Hopper: Yo Homie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Bankchar (6. August 2007)

Rise Against - Prayer of the Refugee



P.S. : Asoriel bissle große Sig, mach die mal kleiner^^


----------



## Soramac (6. August 2007)

Da Beat Goes - Red 5


----------



## Noxiel (6. August 2007)

Rammstein - Mann gegen Mann


----------



## Jack Sparrow (6. August 2007)

Billy Talent - Surrender  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knurrbauch (7. August 2007)

Joan as a Police Woman - Real Life

Super Album für den Start in einen bekackten Tag mit einem bekotzten Morgen...


----------



## revbalthazar (10. August 2007)

ich höre gerade:

Endstille - Ripping Angelflesh

eines meiner lieblingslieder


----------



## Elazaar (10. August 2007)

My Darkest Hate - Built by Gods
Amon Amarth - Death in Fire
In Flames - Only for the weak

\m/


----------



## Mondryx (10. August 2007)

BuffedCast #47


----------



## Megarock (11. August 2007)

Metallica-Battery  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterV (11. August 2007)

Meine ganze Playlist rauf- und runter


----------



## Leigh (12. August 2007)

Meinen Freund, der auflegt.


----------



## Amarillo (13. August 2007)

Away from here


----------



## Minati (13. August 2007)

Amy Whinehouse (ick hoff einfach mal, dass es richtig geschrieben ist) feat. Jay-Z: Rehab rmx


----------



## Ben86rockt (14. August 2007)

Dry kill Logic      -      ROT

und dann mhh 

catch 22

oder nen bischen ska oder ragga hehehe


----------



## Noxiel (14. August 2007)

Beck - Hit in the USA


----------



## Minati (14. August 2007)

Echt - sag mal weinst du .... (kommt im Radio und ich bin machtlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zudem kann ich immer noch mitsingen, obwohl das Lied schon asbach ist ... erbärmlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Satanhimself (14. August 2007)

Godsmack - I Stand Alone 

eine meiner lieblingsband

schön zum nebenbei hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (14. August 2007)

Demons & Wizards - Seize The Day

Die perfekte Fusion aus Iced Earth und Blind Guardian.


----------



## Méla23 (14. August 2007)

Ska-P-Cannabis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (17. August 2007)

Blind Guardian - The Edge


----------



## Zorkal (17. August 2007)

The chemical Brothers:The Salmon Dance

DO THE SALMON DANCE


----------



## K0l0ss (17. August 2007)

Mal wieder einen der besten Songs von Disturbed:

Liberate

http://youtube.com/watch?v=LwZivVbhQPo


----------



## Topperharly (18. August 2007)

das lied is zu 90% bei jedem video von einem privat aber es is einfach sauuu geil MSI (so heißt halt die band^^)


----------



## Cope22 (21. August 2007)

Blind Guardian - Nightfall


----------



## Ilvasin (21. August 2007)

slipknot-before i forget

<3 it


----------



## Doc. Sick (21. August 2007)

Immoment höre ich Dimmu Borgir, aber im allgemeinen bin ich Metaler und meine beiden Lieblingsbands sind Rammstein und Soilwork.


----------



## Thront (21. August 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (21. August 2007)

Motörhead - Ace of Spades



> Pushing up the ante, I know you wanna see me,
> Read ´em and weep, the dead man´s hand again,
> I see it in your eyes, take one look and die,
> The only thing you see, you know it´s gonna be,
> The Ace Of Spades


----------



## Buffed_Fan:o) (21. August 2007)

Lovesong - *Inflames*
Blitzkrieg - *Deathstars*
Thanks for nothing - * Dope *
Bleed it out - * LP *
Dead End - * Inflames *


----------



## Runenkrieger (21. August 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> der Thread darf in keinem Forum fehlen ^^
> 
> Naja meine Playlist
> 
> ...



Gibt doch nix besseres wie Corvus Corax. Höre ich eigentlich am liebsten.


----------



## Jokkerino (21. August 2007)

1999-Splipknot
2001-Clan
2001-Iowa
2004-Vol3
2005-9.0 Live 2cd
alles Splipknot^^alle ihre alben,falls ich mich nicht irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gearloose (21. August 2007)

Momentan hör ich fast die ganze Zeit 
Destination von Alex Gaudino oder
Way I Are (Feat. Keri Hilson & D.O.E) von Timbaland


----------



## Mexortus (21. August 2007)

Here Comes The Pain - Slayer


----------



## Aniliana (21. August 2007)

I dont Love You - My Chemical Romance  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ela


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (22. August 2007)

Groove Coverage - You


----------



## HEOb (22. August 2007)

Bushido - Alles verloren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (22. August 2007)

Keine Ahnung was ich da genau höre und hier kommt ihr ins Spiel. 

Ich habe dieses Video auf MyVideo gefunden und suche seitdem wie verrückt den Titel sowie Interpret zu dem Lied. 

Es ist nicht "Don't touch me I'm a grasshopper"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder zumindest bin ich dann zu dämlich die passenden Lyrics bzw. den Sänger zu finden.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (22. August 2007)

Hammerfall - Crimson Thunder(also das Album)


----------



## Luziferias (22. August 2007)

Guns 'n' Roses - Sweet Child o'mine


----------



## Cyral (23. August 2007)

Meat Loaf - Bat out of Hell I -II (immer noch so gut wie damals)
Gregorian Master of Chant I - V (geil zum Entspannen - wenn wieder hundert andere auf dem Elementarplatau campen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## SapAra (25. August 2007)

A State of Trance 313

Dagegen kommt nichts an, seit Jahren schon brillant!


----------



## Stoffl (26. August 2007)

Gearloose schrieb:


> Way I Are (Feat. Keri Hilson & D.O.E) von Timbaland






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hör gerade JAW & Message - Entheiligte Welt


----------



## Minati (26. August 2007)

kuch kuch hota hai - soundtrack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (27. August 2007)

Christina Aguilera - Genie in a bottle (grad im Radio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Tsung (28. August 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> kuch kuch hota hai - soundtrack
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wie geil jo hast recht^^

naja momentan meine komplette playlist rauf und runter XD


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. August 2007)

die ärzte - paul

einfach nur geil der song xD


----------



## Megarock (28. August 2007)

Metallica-Enter Sandman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (28. August 2007)

pretty woman - soundtrack von kal ho na ho

die soundtracks aus "kuch kuch hota hai" "Khabi kuchi khabi gham" und "indian love story" laufen bei mir derzeit rauf und runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ostblock (30. August 2007)

Chemical Brothers - do it again

...ansonsten der rest von der aktuellen Club Sounds 42


----------



## Ezpkzor (30. August 2007)

bulgarischen rap
kla$ russian rap (google es ma da gibts sogar n radio)
gettho rep hrvatska
und azad.


----------



## Bratwurstbratgerät (30. August 2007)

meinen chef der schimpft 

aber wieso nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (31. August 2007)

die ärzte - junge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsung (31. August 2007)

Bratwurstbratgerät schrieb:


> meinen chef der schimpft
> 
> aber wieso nur
> 
> ...



hm..vlt weil du net arbeitest???? XD ne aber sows haben chefs echt drauf XD

zur zeit..hm schwer zu sagen den verkehr draussen ..ansonsten...stille.....(manchmal auch sehr wohltuend^^)


----------



## Noxiel (31. August 2007)

Die beste Band der Welt - Bitte bitte


----------



## maggus (1. September 2007)

Lostprophets - Can't Catch Tomorrow (Good Shoes Won't Save You This Time)

Einfach genial der Track  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (1. September 2007)

my baby - pegasus


----------



## Jokkerino (2. September 2007)

AC/DC-Back in Black
AC/DC-Hells Bells
Rammstein-Rammstein
Rammstein-Tequirro Puta


----------



## Topperharly (8. September 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> AC/DC-Back in Black
> AC/DC-Hells Bells
> *Rammstein-Rammstein
> Rammstein-Tequirro Puta*



NICE!!^^

aber ich hör grad

Buffed-team:  buffedshow 51
Allice Cooper: Poisen
Rammstein:    Stein auf Stein
Mindless Self Indulgence: strange to the video/Shut me Up


----------



## Lord Aresius (8. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EriCartman12 (8. September 2007)

Ich höre:

- *DISTURBED*
- *DRAGONFORCE*
- *KORN*
- *FINNTROLL*
- *BULLET FOR MY VALENTINE*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (8. September 2007)

*Farsot* ~ {042103Freitod} ~ Der Flamme Tod


----------



## YunisDunMorogh (8. September 2007)

Blind Guardian - Nightfall


----------



## Minati (10. September 2007)

de Kopierer, der mich andauernd aufweckt -.-


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (10. September 2007)

Allison Crowe : Hallelujah


----------



## K0l0ss (10. September 2007)

Im Moment höre ich folgende Liste rauf und runter, weils einfach geile Songs sind:

Metallica:St. Anger
Metallica:Master of Pupets
Metallica: ...and justice for all!
Metallicalackened
ACDC:Hells Bells
ACDC: TNT

Einfach nur geil


----------



## Szyslak (10. September 2007)

Minati schrieb:


> de Kopierer, der mich andauernd aufweckt -.-


Bei mir ist es der Plotter und unser neuer Azubi der permanent irgendwas fallen lässt. Tolpatsch der  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (11. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(hellbily deluxe)


----------



## Amilinda (11. September 2007)

Caliban - i will never let you down
Heaven shall Burn - They weapon they fear


----------



## Níght06 (11. September 2007)

bushido das neue album  7..

gl


----------



## Monyesak (11. September 2007)

radio


----------



## Organasilver (12. September 2007)

Bushido - Alles Verloren...und das bei mir, der sonst nur Hardrock und Gothic hört...das erste Lied von nem Grashüpfer, das mir gefällt....


----------



## K0l0ss (12. September 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Bushido - Alles Verloren...und das bei mir, der sonst nur Hardrock und Gothic hört...das erste Lied von nem *Grashüpfer*, das mir gefällt....




Lol. Das habe ich auch noch nie gehört. Geil. Muss ich mir merken, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vikale (12. September 2007)

Hi,
Also ich hör den ganzen tag livestream.

www.technobase.fm

mfg.vikale


----------



## Organasilver (12. September 2007)

Billy Talent - Devil in a Midnight Mass...irgendwie cooles Lied...und zum Ausdruck Grashüpfer...der wurd von nem Klassenkamerad geprägt...der heisst Gras mit Nachnamen und ist Hopper, zu Deutsch Hüpfer, also Grashüpfer...hat sich bei uns inzwischen eingebürgert als Bezeichnung für Hip-Hop/Rap


----------



## Thront (12. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (13. September 2007)

Gerade Album von Kaiser Chiefs

*sing*..Everyday I love u less and less


----------



## K0l0ss (13. September 2007)

Sarja-Cell schrieb:


> **sing**..Everyday I love u less and less



Auf ja, ich sing auch mal mit:

Disturbed - Liberate

*sing*Liberate your mind! You mother****** you're so narrow minded!

Liebe deisen Song.


----------



## Organasilver (14. September 2007)

James Blunt - 1973....gezwungenermassen...*schielt verärgert zur Ische, die die Stereoanlage in Beschlag hält mit neuer CD*


----------



## K0l0ss (14. September 2007)

Disturbed - Stupify

Ihr könnt meinen ich höre nur Disturbed...nein, höre auch noch Metallica, ACDC und Dragonforce. Aber Distrubed FTW!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqBv13PAt3Q


----------



## Thront (14. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (14. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicce (18. September 2007)

rooney - when did your heart go missing


----------



## K0l0ss (18. September 2007)

Disturbed - This Moment.

Soundtrack zu Transformers...fals euch der Name nix sacht.


----------



## Skeln (18. September 2007)

also K0l0ss muss echt sagen, du hast n guten Geschmack. Disturbed macht echt geile Mukke.

gegen KoRn, die beste Band der Welt, kommt aber auch Disturbed nicht ran... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



atm höre ich allerdings "The Petender" von Foo Fighters, is echt geil!!!!


GeZ: Skeln


----------



## K0l0ss (18. September 2007)

Skeln schrieb:


> also K0l0ss muss echt sagen, du hast n guten Geschmack. Disturbed macht echt geile Mukke.
> 
> gegen KoRn, die beste Band der Welt, kommt aber auch Disturbed nicht ran...
> 
> ...




Naja...jeder hat da so seine eigene Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenigestens noch einen gefunden, dem Disturbed ein Begriff ist und der auch weiß was die für Musik machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (18. September 2007)

Zebrahead - The Set-Up


----------



## Jokkerino (18. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


linkt doch mal die cover ist ja sonst langweillig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. September 2007)

Ok... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BLUEYE (18. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wenn engel hassen


----------



## Bogomilvley (18. September 2007)

Elvis Presley - My Boy :X


----------



## AhLuuum (18. September 2007)

Linkt die Covers bitte nicht. Ich will keine 100 Meter scrollen, damit ich mir Ideen holen kann, was ich als nächstes hören könnte.


----------



## Bankchar (18. September 2007)

Uverworld - D-Tecnolife


----------



## Méla23 (18. September 2007)

Linkin Park-No more sorrow, danach kommt behind your lies


----------



## Jqe (18. September 2007)

lol hör ich auch jetzt


----------



## Daimon  ally arygos (18. September 2007)

also grade blutengel mit schmerz 2   habe haber meist keinen plan play list ist bei über 1000  ^^

aber hauptsache ist   die lala ist an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. September 2007)

Méla23 schrieb:


> Linkin Park-No more sorrow, danach kommt behind your lies




Nix gegen dich, aber ich finde das das 5te Album (Mtm) das schlechteste ist.


----------



## Méla23 (18. September 2007)

naja ich geh net gross auf alben, sondern pick mir überall bisschen was raus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (20. September 2007)

Blutengel - Navigator...
Danach Nightwish - Amaranth...Die Sängerin ist Mist, aber das Lied selber geht eigentlich...hmmm...ich bin zu inkonsequent -.-


----------



## Bazdash (20. September 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Blutengel - Navigator...
> Danach Nightwish - Amaranth...Die Sängerin ist Mist, aber das Lied selber geht eigentlich...hmmm...ich bin zu inkonsequent -.-



Ich höre im moment Wackenradio. Da gibt es alles was mit Metal zu tun hat. Vor allem: Kein Mainstream Metal


----------



## Nicce (20. September 2007)

linkin park - bleed it out

linkin park hör ich eigentlich seit ewigkeiten nich mehr, aber das lied find ich genial


----------



## Jqe (20. September 2007)

Von AC DC alles was auf meinem PC is


----------



## Slit of Arthas (20. September 2007)

Tool - Jambi. Einfach extrem geniale Band.


----------



## Zorkal (20. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (20. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goxx (20. September 2007)

Kanye_West_-_I_Wonder  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EriCartman12 (20. September 2007)

DISTURBED 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (21. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (21. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Besonders "Behemoth" finde ich genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jqe (22. September 2007)

buffed cast


----------



## K0l0ss (23. September 2007)

Metallica - Wiskey in the jar

Genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (23. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




also die alten peppers mag ich auch^^


----------



## Ena (23. September 2007)

Pro-Pain - Fistful of Hate \o/


----------



## AhLuuum (23. September 2007)

Origa - Electra's Song

Hier der Link


----------



## Jokkerino (23. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilly_Moon (23. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grizzla (23. September 2007)

Snoop Dogg feat. B-Real -  Vato


----------



## K0l0ss (23. September 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ach...einfach geniales Album. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (23. September 2007)

System of a down-Such a lonely Day
Auch wenns Emo istrilliant.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. September 2007)

Meine Playlist für heute abend:

Disturbed - This moment
Static-X - Behemoth
Beatsteaks - Jane became insane
Celldweller - One good reason
Papa Roach - Getting away with murder
Static-X - Night Terrors
Metallica - Wiskey in the jar


----------



## DanB (23. September 2007)

Justin Timberlake eig. so im moment    sommer love oder i think she knows so ne lieder inner art ^^


DanB


----------



## Thront (24. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (24. September 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast einen eigenartigen Geschmack...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (24. September 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Du hast einen eigenartigen Geschmack...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich würde sagen er hat keinen Geschmack:p


----------



## Yanxley (24. September 2007)

ich höhr gerade in flames - reflecting the storm, danach soilwork - blind eye halo.. und so weiter  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (24. September 2007)

System of a Down - Lonely Day


----------



## Huntara (24. September 2007)

boysetsfire  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limklar (25. September 2007)

Metallica 
- Whyskey in the Jar
- Master of Puppets
- Welcome home(Sanitarium)

usw...^^


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2007)

Den kompletten "Lord of the Dance" OST


----------



## Gradius@PTR (26. September 2007)

Fresh D - Abra Kadabra


----------



## ^Mike.S (26. September 2007)

Oomph! - Du spielst Gott

danach läuft:

Oomph! - Dein Feuer
Disturbed - Decadence
Rammstein - Zerstören


----------



## das Tir (26. September 2007)

Phil Collins - In The Air Tonight


----------



## Liàm (26. September 2007)

Fünf Sterne Deluxe- Ja, Ja... Deine Mudder     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tänker1 (26. September 2007)

Höre grad Beatsteaks - Cut off the top
               Die Ärzte    - JUNGE
           Dendemann    - Endlich Nichtschwimmer





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Käseball (26. September 2007)

*System Of A Down - Lonely Day
Linkin Park - Crawling
Linkin Park - Breaking The Habit
Sum 41 - There's no Solution
SOiL - Give it up
Papa Roach - Last Resort
Simple Plan - Crazy
Linkin Park - From The Inside
Good Charlotte - Misery
In Flames - Free Fall
Papa Roach - Dead Cell*


----------



## Necrolord (26. September 2007)

Die Ärzte - Junge

Danach komt:

Linkin Park - What I´ve Done
Fantastischen Vier - Einfach sein
Headhunterz vs Abject - End of my Excistence
Th Prophet - Dipswitch
Donkey Rollers - Silver Bulett
...


----------



## Sammies (26. September 2007)

Serj Tankian - Empty Walls
Und da nach Läuft:
In Flames - Reflect The Storm


----------



## lutsch3r (26. September 2007)

Hör grad n Mix von Dominik Eulberg, als nächstes sind die Wighnomy Brothers in der Playlist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*minimal around us*


----------



## Mohrogh (27. September 2007)

*Sodom- Body Parts *und danach ganzes Album von *In Extremo- Verehrt und Angespien*


----------



## Dogar (27. September 2007)

Weird al Yankovic - The Saga beginns


----------



## Kramak (27. September 2007)

Ich mache es kurz:

*Alle* Ramms+ein Alben,
Emigrate von Emigrate^^ und
Hammerfall


----------



## Rhavn (27. September 2007)

Dann werd ich doch mal meine Winamp Randomliste anschubsen...

Code - A Cloud Formed Teardrop Asylum



Sonst noch (Avangarde-)Blackmetaller hier...?


----------



## Jack Sparrow (27. September 2007)

Playlist:

50 Ct. feat. Justin Timberlake und Timbaland - She want's it (Ayo Technology)

Avril Lavigne - Girlfriend
Bushido - Alles Verloren (Wehe ich höre ein "iiih Bushido^^)
DMX - Get it on the floor
DMX - X gonna give it to ya
Green Day - American Idiot
Gwen Stefani feat. Akon - The Sweet Escape
LP feat. Jay-Z - Numb/Encore
LP - What i`ve done
Kaiser Chiefs - Ruby
Pink - Dear Mr. President
Pirates of the Carribean Soundtrack - The Black Perl
Rammstein - Feuer Frei und Amerika


Mix 4tw x)


----------



## Veasha (27. September 2007)

Den Wind, der wie blöde durch die Wohnung pfeift und den Hund, der genüsslich an seinem Knochi nagt


----------



## Jokkerino (28. September 2007)

postet doch mal wie gesagt die cover  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Einfach geil, was diese Finnen fabrizieren.


----------



## Jokkerino (28. September 2007)

jup finnen haben kaum einwohner und verdammt viele rock bands





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (29. September 2007)

t.A.T.u. - ist doch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (30. September 2007)

Zur zeit mal wieder die alten FinntrollZ ... und NATÜRLICH    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 SAMSAS TRAUM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MurlocMann (30. September 2007)

Heaven shall burn - the weapon they fear


----------



## OdSt (30. September 2007)

Icke & Er


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (30. September 2007)

Kyuss - Spaceship Landing


----------



## Veasha (1. Oktober 2007)

Therion - Secret of Runes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (1. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (1. Oktober 2007)

SR-71 - GoodBye


----------



## -Misanthrop- (1. Oktober 2007)

Ich höre das Schnurren meines Rechners...

und hin un wieder "höre" ich Stimmen...
sie sprechen zu mir...  ungefähr so:

Aquwztlinkuli flüstert: only 24 pounds per 100 gold we are ur best choice...

Doch dann kommt  >Spamm melden<  >Ignore< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und mir geht es wieder besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cYa
Misanthrop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reyu (1. Oktober 2007)

jeahn baker  vip 
und www.rautemusik.fm /club


----------



## Besieger (4. Oktober 2007)

BOEHSE ONKELZ- LIVE IN HAMBURG!!!!!

Für mich eines der besten Deutschrock Live Alben aller Zeiten!

Und nebenher noch Steve Ray Vaughan Live at Texas und Steve Vai s verschiedene Auftritte.

MfG Besieger

P.S.: Wois zu viele Steves in dem Post.


----------



## Badomen (4. Oktober 2007)

Agalloch - The painted fire across the skyline 3


----------



## Averageman (4. Oktober 2007)

Alpa Gun - Mein Schicksal


----------



## Slowpinger (4. Oktober 2007)

So blöd es klingt....ich höre im Moment am liebsten meine eigenen Mixe.

Jeweils ne gute Stunde Musik auf die Lauscher!
Breakbeat, Funk uvm....hauptsache tanzbar!


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarja-Cell (4. Oktober 2007)

Some velvet morning

*just remembering "a gamers day"*


----------



## Crisis (4. Oktober 2007)

MurlocMann schrieb:


> Heaven shall burn - the weapon they fear


In der Tat, ein geniales Lied. Alllgemein Antigone<3


----------



## Nerak (5. Oktober 2007)

Arctic Monkeys - Mardy Bum

Danach:
Arctic Monkeys - A Certain Romance 
Arctic Monkeys - Fake Tales of San Francisco

Und nach einigen weiteren Liedern von denen müsste Bloc Party kommen :>


----------



## Zorkal (5. Oktober 2007)

Nerak schrieb:


> Arctic Monkeys - Mardy Bum
> 
> Danach:
> Arctic Monkeys - A Certain Romance
> ...


Zwei sehr geile Bands 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bloc Party-Sunday im Moment bei mir


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2007)

und mal ein post von mir ohne bild weil ich nur das eine lied mag xD

Fort Minor-Remember the Name


----------



## Zorkal (5. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> und mal ein post von mir ohne bild weil ich nur das eine lied mag xD
> 
> Fort Minor-Remember the Name


Believe von denen ist auch gut.

Bloc Party-Kreuzberg


----------



## x3n0n (5. Oktober 2007)

Leute hört mehr MUSE!

Muse - Sunburn


----------



## JP_1018 (5. Oktober 2007)

So meine Playlist grade:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
SlipKnot - Before I forget
SlipKnot - Pulse of the MaGGots
Ensiferum - Tears
Ensiferum - Tale of Revenge
Ensiferum - LAI LAI HEY
Ensiferum - Lost in Despair
Static-X - I´m the One
Static-X - Nightmare
Static-X - Black and White
Subway to Sally - Vater unser
Subway to Sally - Falscher Heiland
Corvus Corax - Mel´belung De'kotera
Gorgoroth - Unchain my Heart
Dimmu Borgier - Progenies of the Apocalypse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und noch paar andere sachen die ich grad zu faul bin zu posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crothar (5. Oktober 2007)

Alles alte Titel:

Destiny's Child - Lose My Breath
Linking Park  - Crawling
Linkin Park Meteora - Nobody's Listening
Love Is A Shield - Camouflage
Linken Park - Pappercut
Ying Yang Twins ft Pitbull - Shake
Lumidee - Never Leave You 
50 CENT - Outta Contro
jennifer lopez - get right
Sean Paul - Temperature
50 Cent - In Da Club


Alles nur alte Brocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: bethi noch mit der 5 synfonie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Faldurin (5. Oktober 2007)

Godsmack-I stand alone
Godsmack-Dead and broken
Godsmack-I fucking hate you
Godsmack-Realising that demons
Godsmack-The enemy
Godsmack-Hollow
Godsmack-faceless

so das wars^^


----------



## Crothar (5. Oktober 2007)

Sagt mir absolut nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was das? *Dumm fragt* Also Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Furiom - Sen'jin - 70 Schurke (5. Oktober 2007)

In Flames
Children of Bodom
Amon Amarth
Blind Guardian
Hammerfall
Manowar
Saltatio Mortis
Black Sabbath
In Extremo
Subway to Sally
Schandmaul


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Oktober 2007)

Meine Playlist, die ich gerade zum grinden höre:

Seven Dust - Denial
Slayer - Raining Blood
ACDC - Back in Black
Limp Bizkit - Boiler


----------



## Faldurin (6. Oktober 2007)

@crotharas is Metall/Rock.Ich find die gruppe gut^^


----------



## Dnz (6. Oktober 2007)

Lost Prophets - Everyday Combat


----------



## Tassy (6. Oktober 2007)

@Crothar
Genau meine Richtung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


~ ~ ~
*~> P.Diddy feat.Nicole Scherzinger - Come To Me


----------



## Ninjafutzi (6. Oktober 2007)

Ensiferum - A tale of Revenge
Ensiferum - One more Magic Potion
Ensiferum - Athi
Ensiferum - Wanderer
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Kleiner Wicht
Týr - Lord of Lies
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Der Adler
Týr - Regin Smidur
Sonic Syndicate - Aftermath
Sonic Syndicate - Denied
Richard - Slaugther your World
Slipknot - Wait and Bleed
Schandmaul - Der Hofnarr
Die Streuner - Streuner

So far... mfg


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sniztar (6. Oktober 2007)

Momentan~

Flow - Fighting Dreamers            xDD

Danach~

Sonic Syndicate - Only Inhumen

Sniztar


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bloudhound Gang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (oder wie mans schreibt^^)


----------



## glacios (7. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Killer-Bild!!
Da muss ich des doch auch mal wieder ausgraben. Uhn This This oder wie des hieß fand ich gleub ich geil!
Naja so im Mom bin ich Partylaune, also HipHop
Curtis Jackson, Chris Brown, Eminem was sich so ergibt


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2007)

Bloc Party(Sunday) wie immer zur Zeit.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (7. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wie meinen?


----------



## glacios (7. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da bist du nicht der einzige...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wilkommen am andern Ufer! XD


----------



## Murlokk (7. Oktober 2007)

Grad läuft Bathory - Nordland danach Aaskereia - Mit Raben und Wölfen
schöne Töne *schwärm*


----------



## glacios (7. Oktober 2007)

Rohff feat Mohamed Lamine - Mon Bled
Killer Mix aus französischem Rap und türkischer Orient-Mukke!!!


----------



## Shadistar (7. Oktober 2007)

Freedom Call - Pharao


Ramses - Pharao                                                              
Wiseman - Giant in the sky
Ramses - Pharao
God of wisdom - King of paradise!!

I'm the air, the wind and the breeze
I'm the one, the bringer of ease
I'm the breath of eternity
I'm the hand of Destiny!


----------



## Sniztar (7. Oktober 2007)

Murlokk schrieb:


> Aaskereia - Mit Raben und Wölfen
> schöne Töne *schwärm*




Ui.. hätte nicht erwartet, dass es hier jemanden gibt der das auch hört xD

Meine Playlist:
Amon Amarth - Death in Fire
Black Light Burns - Lie
Cryptic Wintermoon - Grave without a name
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Riders on the Storm
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter - Seemann
Disturbed - Sacred Lie
Hurt - Falls Apart
Kataklysm - Crippled & Broken
Kataklysm - Let them burn
Kataklysm - It turns to rust
Subway to Sally - Seemannslied
Equilibrium - Turis Fratyr


----------



## Ternar (8. Oktober 2007)

Zur Zeit läuft bei mir

Mantus - Mantusalem
Black Heaven - Babylon
Blutengel - A New Dawn
VNV Nation - Illusion
Saltatio Mortis das komplette Album " Aus der Asche"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Níght06 (8. Oktober 2007)

die ärzte, wizo, korn,Apocalyptica, soad, static X .. ^^

ich höre alles durch einander, hatte keine lust alle einzelnen lieder auf zu schreiben sry :x


----------



## Jester~ (11. Oktober 2007)

Nujabes ft. Cise Starr From Cyne - Lady Brown


----------



## Max3367 (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich höre gerade Metallica(Die geilste Band der Welt)!!!


----------



## Alpax (11. Oktober 2007)

Three Days Grace - It's all over


----------



## ~ηуρнє~ (11. Oktober 2007)

Fool´s Garden --> yellow lemon tree 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (12. Oktober 2007)

Cyborg Attack ( keiner kennst ihr habt alle was verpasst *g* ) 
und Yann Tiersen


----------



## goofy1991 (12. Oktober 2007)

im Moment
Iron Maiden - Powerslave


----------



## Jokkerino (12. Oktober 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> da bist du nicht der einzige...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ok lol?image gelöscht? rofl ok xD


----------



## ^Mike.S (13. Oktober 2007)

Disturbed - Decadence
Oomph! - Der Strom
Oomph! - Ich will deine Seele
Disturbed - Pain Redefined
Linkin Park - Points of Authority
Rammstein - Mutter
Rammstein - Reise, Reise
Rammstein - Zerstören

Bei mir laufen eig. nur die 3, manchmal noch Fort Minor.


----------



## Froug (13. Oktober 2007)

Böhse Onkelz, Auf gute Freunde / Alkohol^^


----------



## Shadow Runner (13. Oktober 2007)

As I Lay Dying - Meaning in Tragedy
As I Lay Dying - Darkest Nights
As I Lay Dying - Forever
Misery Speaks - First Bullet hits  
SlipKnoT - SlipKnoT
SlipKnoT - Wait and Bleed




For The Horde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (13. Oktober 2007)

Bullet for my Valentine live auf MTV.

/edit
Ja, natürlich ... FOR THE HORDE!


----------



## Nerak (14. Oktober 2007)

Bloc Party - Banquet

Danach:
Bloc Party - Helicopter
Bloc Party - Hunting For Witches


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Oktober 2007)

omg ich höre hard house omg xD

www.hard.fm ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Oktober 2007)

1. Final Fantays 7 Advent Children - The Chase of Highway
2. Static-X - Cannibal
3. Slayer - Raining Blood
4. Limp Bizkit - Boiler
5. Seven Dust - Denial


----------



## Mondryx (14. Oktober 2007)

Lifehouse - Hanging by a Moment


----------



## Jester~ (14. Oktober 2007)

eric fish!!


----------



## Rhavn (14. Oktober 2007)

Bergraven - Kansla Av Livets Nasta Skede

Vom "Dødsvisioner"... Absolut brilliantes Album.


----------



## Frat (14. Oktober 2007)

Porcupine Tree - Halo

darf die am 31. November in Bielefeld live sehen, da freu ich mich schon riesig drauf =D


----------



## Thront (14. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jimmy Porito (15. Oktober 2007)

Busta Rhymes-Break ya neck (schaut euch unbedingt mal das video an: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mY0QZzjfVBU )
sonst hör ich aggro berlin, samy deluxe und gimma
PS: Anti Bushido


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casiophyer (15. Oktober 2007)

Ernesto vs Bastian- The Next Level Cafe on ETN.fm. Recorded Live!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Paganus (15. Oktober 2007)

Höre gerade Into the Battle von Ensiferum.
Seh sie am 12.12 live!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ansonsten alles was sich metal schimpft:
Chidren of Bodom
Eisregen 
Heaven Shall Burn
Cradle of Filth
.
.
.


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry für das etwas große bild^^


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Oktober 2007)

Static-X - The Enemy.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyro (15. Oktober 2007)

D-Sailors  -  Smile


----------



## Rhavn (15. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Black Metal ist... Kriiiieeeg! Black! Metal! Ist! Kriiiiieeeeeg!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anaal Nathrakh - Paradigm Shift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (15. Oktober 2007)

ingame sound von ut3


----------



## drummen (15. Oktober 2007)

Rebellion - Miklagard


----------



## Eikos (16. Oktober 2007)

Mein Last.fm Profil 

Da könnt ihr ma gucken was ich so grade höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




np: Symphony In Peril - Waiting To Breathe


----------



## Otty Peek (16. Oktober 2007)

Busta Rhymes is einfach geil. Hyperaktivität+ geile beats=).


----------



## Tahiria (16. Oktober 2007)

Samsas Traum ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (16. Oktober 2007)

The Bloodhound Gang - Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo (geniales Lied ^,^)
Linkin Park - Bleed it Out
Sum 41 - Underclass Hero

Ab und zu Slipknot (Duality, I am hated)


Je nach Lust und Laune


----------



## Drachenei (17. Oktober 2007)

bei mir gibts Sean Paul- das Trinity Album   - momentan läuft "change the game"     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

---mach ich aber nicht----   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isandrael (17. Oktober 2007)

Bir mir läuft im moment:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eikos (17. Oktober 2007)

Die neue japanische Kampfhörspiele Platte

Rauchen und Yoga

wird jetzt mal abgecheckt ^^


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol lol rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du spinnst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Oktober 2007)

dragon1 schrieb:


> du spinnst....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso? Lass in doch. Wenn er es toll findet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BTT: Ich höre gerade mal wieder *Static-X*. Kann ich nur weiterempfehlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wieso? Lass in doch. Wenn er es toll findet...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wollte mir ein Album "kaufen" hab ich aber dann gelassen,weil ich noch nie ein beispiel von denen hatte und nicht wusste wie sie sich anhören.Kannst du mir mal ein Link schicken wo ich ein Lied von denen hören kann?Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarkyChavez (18. Oktober 2007)

ich hör grad Adema mit Waiting For Daylight


----------



## TheHaunted80 (18. Oktober 2007)

Sepultura - Arise

Stratovarius - Stratovarius

Steel Prophet - Dark Hallucinations

Ich höre "immer" Musik während des Spielens, da mir die Musik auf den Keks geht bei WoW.

Dann nehme ich meinen Ipod und ziehe mir Metalalben rein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (18. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Wollte mir ein Album "kaufen" hab ich aber dann gelassen,weil ich noch nie ein beispiel von denen hatte und nicht wusste wie sie sich anhören.Kannst du mir mal ein Link schicken wo ich ein Lied von denen hören kann?Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Link?

Hier mal meine 3 geile Songs : 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Static-X - Behemoth

Static-X - I'm the One

und

Static-X - Cannibal

(Man achte auf die krasse Frisur des Sängers. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Luckhunter (18. Oktober 2007)

Schandmaul - Das Tuch
Schandmaul - Drachentöter
Disturbed - Rise
Disturbed - Prayer
Disturbed - Liberate
Disturbed - Down with the Sickness...

so meine atm Liste von Liedern


----------



## Shadistar (18. Oktober 2007)

zur Zeit

Cotzraiz - Stolz und Stark


----------



## Thoa (18. Oktober 2007)

http://www.last.fm/user/solitarylife/
Mehr braucht man dazu nicht sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (18. Oktober 2007)

Sir Mixalot - Baby got back


----------



## Eikos (19. Oktober 2007)

Looking For An Answer - Curacion contra lucro

übrigens sehr geile Band wer auf guten Grind steht ^^

hier mal der MySpace Link zur Band

http://www.myspace.com/lfaa


----------



## Besieger (19. Oktober 2007)

> Black Metal ist... Kriiiieeeg! Black! Metal! Ist! Kriiiiieeeeeg!
> 
> Anaal Nathrakh - Paradigm Shift



Glückwunsch

Hör gerade Dream theater Live at Budokan


----------



## Jokkerino (19. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
+



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (20. Oktober 2007)

Im mom Meat Loaf - Seize the night
Danach kommt Nightwish - Amaranth (langsam werd ich schtig nach dem Lied...je öfter ichs hör, um so besser gefällts mir....)


----------



## Eikos (20. Oktober 2007)

Comeback Kid - Defeated


----------



## Tahiria (20. Oktober 2007)

Samsas Traum - Sisyphos

Samsas Traum - Ein Herz und eine Hand voll Asche

Freedom Call - Pharaoh

Subway to Sally - Tanz des Todes

Böhse Onkelz - Danke für Nichts

Fall Out Boys - Dance Dance

Cotzraiz - Stolz und Stark


----------



## Kinf-if (20. Oktober 2007)

Bushido!!!


----------



## Alcasim (21. Oktober 2007)

A little less sixteen Candles. A little more touch me - Fall Out Boy ^,^


----------



## Menthos (21. Oktober 2007)

Arch Enemy - Nemesis


----------



## Isandrael (21. Oktober 2007)

Im Moment läuft bei mir das Album




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisfieber (22. Oktober 2007)

Hm Megadeth - Never Walk Alone... A Call To Arms


----------



## Haxxler (23. Oktober 2007)

Ektomorf - I know them


----------



## drummen (23. Oktober 2007)

Jan Hegenberg - Ich bin perfekt


----------



## Lucyana (23. Oktober 2007)

Slipknot - Wait and bleed


----------



## chuckster (24. Oktober 2007)

np: The Unseen - Right Before Your Eyes


----------



## drummen (24. Oktober 2007)

Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror


----------



## Luckhunter (24. Oktober 2007)

Arch Enemy - Kill with power
Arch Enemy - Dead eyes see no future


----------



## Nurlo (25. Oktober 2007)

Im Moment nur Mayem - Die ganze Deathcrush


----------



## Tidoc (25. Oktober 2007)

Im moment Soilwork - Stabbing the Drama (das ganze Album)


----------



## Minati (25. Oktober 2007)

ein ruhiges Büro .. ab und an rennt mal n Chef vorbei, hustet sich die Seele aus dem Leib oder teilt mir mit, dass er mal dringend schiffen gehen muss -.-'


----------



## Luckhunter (25. Oktober 2007)

@Minati ---> gz^^


Wegen Thema ---> Megabass Xx von Manowar ... Warriors of the World


Neue Boxen ruuuuuullllen ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (25. Oktober 2007)

Lost Prophets - Burn, Burn

Rockt übel, die Nummer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luckhunter (25. Oktober 2007)

jetzt nevermore - I, Voyager 


XD


----------



## Tyalra (25. Oktober 2007)

bei mir läuft gerade
dashboard confessional feat. juli - stolen 

:>


----------



## MarkyChavez (25. Oktober 2007)

ich hör mir schon seit einigen stundn -1 von Mudvayne an


----------



## drummen (27. Oktober 2007)

The Beatles - We can work it out


----------



## Averageman (27. Oktober 2007)

Royal TS - so high pt. II


----------



## Hexenkind (27. Oktober 2007)

*Wolves in the Throne Room *~ (A Shimmering Radiance) Diadem of 12 Stars

Großartiger USBM


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vor wenigen stunden gekauft^^


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (27. Oktober 2007)

KUCK AUF DIE GOLDKETTE  

http://de.esperanto.mtvi.com/player.jhtml?...tte+2007#182831


----------



## Averageman (27. Oktober 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> KUCK AUF DIE GOLDKETTE
> 
> http://de.esperanto.mtvi.com/player.jhtml?...tte+2007#182831


Ein echter Pöbel-Assi, aber hat einfach die beste Technik!


----------



## MarkyChavez (27. Oktober 2007)

Dull Boy von Mudvayne


----------



## drummen (28. Oktober 2007)

Blind Guardian - Nightfall


----------



## Freak_Basti (28. Oktober 2007)

Korn - Ever be


----------



## Slit of Arthas (28. Oktober 2007)

The Fall of Troy - Cut down all the trees and name the streets after them
und jetzt
This is Hell - Broken Teeth


----------



## Veragron (28. Oktober 2007)

Papa Roach - Blood Brothers
und danach: Good Charlotte - The River  &  LMNT - Hey Juliet


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

einfach nur geil die Band


----------



## Veragron (28. Oktober 2007)

Immediate Music - Serenata
Tolles Lied, das.


----------



## MarkyChavez (28. Oktober 2007)

Determined von Mudvayne


----------



## Masterpurzel (29. Oktober 2007)

Herbert Grönemeyer und t.A.T.u. gemischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (29. Oktober 2007)

Titelmusik von Bleach^^


----------



## Ninjafutzi (29. Oktober 2007)

Blind Guardian - Bard's Song

So far... mfg Ninjafutzi


----------



## Atraxxas (29. Oktober 2007)

Im moment zuvor und für immer:

Bring Me the Horizon

dann noch

As Blood Runs Black
As I Lay Dying
Sky Eats Aisplane
Enter Shikari
Underoath

und noch viel mehr so zeuchs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nach langem hin und her mag ich doch die band  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (29. Oktober 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne...die liegen mir nicht...


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2007)

Yip,ging mir früher auch so.Aber ich dachte was finden denn alle an dieser band?Hab ich mir halt ein Album "gekauft" *hust* und jetzt find ich sie witzig^^


----------



## goofy1991 (29. Oktober 2007)

Iron Maiden - Can I play with madness


----------



## cridi (30. Oktober 2007)

planlos-spiegelbild   <<<< dies ist ein hyperlink
(klick mich)

ich hoere gerade im moment planlos-spiegelbild (ich find die band isch der hammer)

wenn ihr wollt hoerts euch an (epfehlenswert)

gruss


----------



## MarkyChavez (30. Oktober 2007)

hör mir grad Voices On A String von Thursday an


----------



## Skyko (30. Oktober 2007)

einfach nur LINKINPARK  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (30. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crothar (30. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt Depeche Mode 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## uNrEaL2K (30. Oktober 2007)

Godsilla - Bis zum letzen Tag 

geil ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodyfang (30. Oktober 2007)

Ganz einfach alles was im namen des Thrash- und des Deathmetal steht^^

Sprich sowas wie Legion of the Damned oder Slayer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## donsen007 (31. Oktober 2007)

dynamite deluxe - meilenstein
absolute beginner - fäule
taktloss - www

/push hiphop ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sry für kleines bild^^
(Lamb of God-As the Places Burn.So heisst das Album)


----------



## Tyalra (31. Oktober 2007)

Shiny Toy Guns - Le Disko


----------



## cridi (31. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lonely day


----------



## Zorkal (31. Oktober 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (31. Oktober 2007)

Was dein Herz dir sagt - Sportfreunde Stiller


----------



## Dalmus (1. November 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Was dein Herz dir sagt - Sportfreunde Stiller


Korn feat. Robert Smith and the Cure - Make me bad

Ich liebe unplugged. Nirvana - uuuuaaaahhhh... Eric Clapton.... legendär........korn..... hammer
Sicherlich kann es nicht mit der Nirvana-Session mithalten, wer könnte das schon? Aber nach der Lücke die dort klafft kommt für mich direkt Korn.


----------



## Haxxler (1. November 2007)

Ektomorf - Show your fist!

"Raise your voice and show your fist! Stand up for your right! Go fight for your life!"


----------



## Windkrieg (1. November 2007)

3909. Impaled Nazarene - [Death Comes In 26 Carefully Selected Pieces #10] Ghetto Blaster

!!!


----------



## Xandars (1. November 2007)

JAN HEGENBERG!!

--> die horde rennt
--> die allianz schlägt zurück


----------



## Jokkerino (1. November 2007)

Lamb of God-Vigin aus dem Album "As the Places Burn"


----------



## Death Walking Terror (1. November 2007)

Die nächsten vier Lieder werden sein,

As I Lay Dying - Within Destruction
Foo Fighters - Stranger Things Have Happened
Cannibal Corpse - The Time To Kill Is Now
Deichkind - Limit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (1. November 2007)

In Ex - Ave Maria danach:
In Ex - Herr Mangelig
Subway - Sieben
Schandmaul - Walpurgisnacht


----------



## BloodyEyes (1. November 2007)

Darkerradio (inet radio)

sonst alles was mit Industrial, HHiphop und Metal zu tun hat. Also ne menge.

nur um mal ein Lied zu nennen "Foo Fighters - The Pretender"
hat ich gestern nen tierischen Ohrwurm von.


----------



## Hexenkind (1. November 2007)

*Nagelfar* ~ {Virus West} ~ Sturm der Katharsis

_Flüchtet oder fürchtet euch nicht mehr
Denn die Schöpfung erscheint mir hoffnungsleer
Nur mit Wind, nur mit Zeit und mit Klang
Und ich, der unter sterbenden nicht leben kann

Dort in der Ferne leben all die anderen, in ihrer Isolation
Droben auf dem Berg hinterließ ich alles andere,
Meines Daseins wieder froh
Bin ich derselbe oder jetzt ein anderer, meine Freiheit war mein Tod_

Großartiger deutscher Black Metal


----------



## Slit of Arthas (1. November 2007)

Tool - Prison Sex


----------



## nin888 (1. November 2007)

tool is eigentlich recht geil  aber atm
kmfdm- anarchy
nine inch nails- hurt
                    - right were it belongs
kidney thives - before I`m dead
type o negative- my girlfriends girlfriend

hört euch mal hurt an, das so ein geiles lied


----------



## Slit of Arthas (2. November 2007)

mhm, hurt is der Hammer. Hatte lange Zeit gar nicht gewusst, dass das Original gar nicht von Johnny Cash ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum einschlafen läuft grade:
...And you will know us by the trail of dead - Another Morning Stoner
und
Gravenhurst - song among the pine ("Ein Freund von mir" -  Soundtrack. Geiler Scheiss, wenn man auf Bands wie The Decemberists oder Death Cab for Cutie steht).

Nacht


----------



## MikkeyDee (2. November 2007)

Heaven 17 - Temptation 
80er New Wave (Kult) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (3. November 2007)

Subway to Sally - Maria danach:
Subway to Sally - Veitstanz


----------



## drummen (3. November 2007)

Dream Theater - Scene Four: Beyond this life


----------



## K0l0ss (3. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal wieder ein gutes altes Album...


----------



## Jokkerino (3. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (3. November 2007)

Subway to Sally - Grabrede

Einfach Herrlich...
Christ und Ketzer Rastafari Hindu und Schiit:
Du nimmst nichts mit!


----------



## Besieger (3. November 2007)

Oouuuuh Nevermind..... is für mich bisher in Sachen Grunge unerreicht.

Zur Zeit läuft bei mir en Misch Masch aus the Strokes, Foo Fighters und INK (Heavy metal Band von meim Bass Lehrer)


----------



## maggus (3. November 2007)

Blind Guardian - Otherland


----------



## Haxxler (4. November 2007)

Ektomorf - I choke


----------



## Mondryx (4. November 2007)

Foo Fighters, The Fray und Japanische Anime Mukke im wechsl xD


----------



## Haxxler (4. November 2007)

Children of Bodom - Angels don't kill


----------



## Ninjafutzi (4. November 2007)

Týr - Regin Smiður


----------



## Nijalet (4. November 2007)

Der Beweis


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (5. November 2007)

Kollega Kuck auf die goldkette


----------



## Slit of Arthas (5. November 2007)

Puscifer - Sour Grapes


----------



## Jokkerino (5. November 2007)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> Kollega Kuck auf die goldkette


Hörst du auch was anderes?Naja soll jeder hören was er will....

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...riendid=4739583


----------



## Jokkerino (6. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (6. November 2007)

Hehe, das Bild sprengt selbst 1680x1050 BIldpunkte, könntest du es etwas verkleinern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Blind Guardian - Another Stranger Me


----------



## Jokkerino (6. November 2007)

hehe sry^^war das erste was ich bei google bilder suche gefunden hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (6. November 2007)

Die Ärzte - Jazz ist anders


----------



## K0l0ss (6. November 2007)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> hehe sry^^war das erste was ich bei google bilder suche gefunden hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber geiles Album. Habe ich auch. Zusammen mit der DvD und Live @ Brixton. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (6. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2007)

Die multimediale Berieselung von Truman Burbank. 

TRUMAN es ist NICHT real, flieh....FLIEH DU NARR!!!!!!


----------



## RedHotChiliPeppers (6. November 2007)

sultans of swing von den dire straits  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
alt aber cool


----------



## RubenPlinius (6. November 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZPRf8qL8h0&NR=1


----------



## Dracun (6. November 2007)

100 versch. Movie Themes aus FIlm & TV grad läuft der OST von Crimson Tide^^


----------



## Grishnagh (7. November 2007)

Metallica - One


----------



## Darkgaara (7. November 2007)

Rotten Sound - FEAR



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m@gG0t (7. November 2007)

Little wing cover von monte montgomery


----------



## K0l0ss (7. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja...die Sound fetzen einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (7. November 2007)

Venetian Snares - Des Plaines
bzw. das gesamte "Meathole" Album.


----------



## Realcynn (7. November 2007)

Hammerfall und Nightwish hör ich eigentlich am liebsten , aber auch gerne mal rock wenn mir das eine oder andere lied gefällt.

Hammerfal - Heeding the call ist mein Favourit^^


----------



## Littleheroe (7. November 2007)

Disturbed - Voices


----------



## Nillonde (8. November 2007)

Sure - Take That 
*concert-feeling von gestern genießen*


----------



## Littleheroe (8. November 2007)

The Raconteurs
Steady, As She Goes


----------



## Lordshadowkan (8. November 2007)

Jan Hegenberg 
Album: Gamer sind Geil
Song: Alles wird sich ändern wenn ich Pro bin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mfg Lordshadowkan


----------



## drummen (8. November 2007)

Grave Digger - Play your game (and kill)


----------



## derpainkiller (8. November 2007)

Tell_me_when__Silver_Nikan_Mix - Rocco_vs._Bass-T


----------



## Slit of Arthas (8. November 2007)

The Decemberists - 16 Military Wives


----------



## Harnador (8. November 2007)

Das neue Ärzte Album "Jazz ist anders"


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2007)

Das surren meines kühlers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeRuM (9. November 2007)

WIZO - Kein Gerede


----------



## Dracun (9. November 2007)

das plätschern des trinkbrunnens der katze und das leise surren meine kühlers^^


----------



## SeRuM (9. November 2007)

ach ja das dumme summen ^^
so jetzt stell ich lauter


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2007)

Rammstein - Stein um Stein


----------



## Dracun (9. November 2007)

Böhse Onkelz-----E.I.N.S und danach Gehasst, Verdammt, Vergöttert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (9. November 2007)

Playlist:

Foo Fighters - Pretender
Fall Out Boy - The take over, the breaks over
Bloodhound Gang - Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo
Good Charlotte - My Bloody Valentine
Sum 41 - Fat Lip
Sum 41 - Underclass Hero
Billy Talent - Fallen leaves
Linkin Park - Bleed it out
Fall Out Boy - Hum Hallelujah
Good Charlotte & Simple Plan - I just wanna live

--------------

Schon nen paar ältere Lieder zum Teil, aber hörs trotzdem immer noch gerne ^,^


----------



## Nillonde (10. November 2007)

"Say a little pray for you" von Aretha Franklin
Schon uralt,aber so toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (10. November 2007)

AC/DC - Hard as a Rock
Motörhead - Smiling Like a Killer
Hammerfall - Treshold
Blind Guardian - Dead Sound of Misery
Judas Priest - Between The Hammer and The Anvil
Iron Maiden - The Loneliness of the Long Distance Runner
Greg Kihn Band - Jeopardy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre für heute mal die zufällige "Guten Morgen Playlist", und ich bin zufrieden, was Winamp's zufällige Auswahl mir serviert hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (10. November 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Disposible Teens


----------



## MarkyChavez (10. November 2007)

Papa Roach - She Loves Me Not


----------



## Besieger (10. November 2007)

Eric clapton crossroads


----------



## maggus (10. November 2007)

Judas Priest - Heading Out To The Highway

Live von der Welttournee 1987. Rob Halford und das Publikum in Höchstform, und ein geiler Track 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (10. November 2007)

Sputnik Club Stream


----------



## drummen (10. November 2007)

Judas Priest - Better by You, Better Than Me


----------



## Slit of Arthas (10. November 2007)

TemmyTon - Komma Aufn Punkt
( http://www.myspace.com/temmyton )


----------



## SeRuM (10. November 2007)

WIZO - RAF


----------



## Nillonde (10. November 2007)

Where the wild roses grow - Kylie Minogue & Nick Cave


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

is kylie minogue nich an krebs gestorben? ne? naja gut..

bei mir gerade im moment



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wanna be your dog / golden nuggetz


----------



## Haxxler (10. November 2007)

sieht aus als ob iggy mehrere bauchnabel hat oO


Beatsteaks - Loyal to none


----------



## Thront (10. November 2007)

hehe.. naja wenn man sich über 30 jahrelang in scherben und spritzen wälzt  kann das schon möglich sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Myu-chan (11. November 2007)

3 Doors Down - So I Need You  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (11. November 2007)

Subway to Sally - Wenn Engel hassen

Und danach dürfte Bastard komplett auf meinen Pc kopiert sein...das Album war ja voll teuer...oder lag das nur an Saturn? Egal, mal schauen, wies wird^^


----------



## Felesur (12. November 2007)

Disturbed - Land of Confusion

Aber am besten noch mit Video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maggus (12. November 2007)

Blind Guardian - Skalds And Shadows


----------



## K0l0ss (12. November 2007)

Mann gaygen Mann...


----------



## Nillonde (12. November 2007)

Jamie Scott & The Town - Weeping Willow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (13. November 2007)

Subway to Sally - Veitstanz...im Kurs vom Arbeitsamt^^


----------



## quix (13. November 2007)

wasn zufall^^
subway to sally - falscher heiland  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monyesak (13. November 2007)

gotthard - come alive


----------



## Organasilver (13. November 2007)

Das Rattern vom Arbeitsamt-Pc....und nebenbei In Extremo - Ave Maria


----------



## Vayacon (13. November 2007)

onkelz!


----------



## x3n0n (13. November 2007)

Muse - Bliss
Ja, bei mir läuft fast nur Muse*g*


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (13. November 2007)

Das summen von meinem PC


----------



## Tôny (13. November 2007)

Noch Hatebreed - Tear it Down
danach Flogging Molly - Seven deadly sins
danachach dengch wider Markus Heitz - Die Zwerge (hörbuch)


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

Markus Heitz - Die Zwerge (hörbuch)

nich so dolle oder?


----------



## Zexyon (13. November 2007)

The Used - The Bird and The Worm


----------



## Tôny (13. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> Markus Heitz - Die Zwerge (hörbuch)
> 
> nich so dolle oder?




ka kann ich nochnet sagen bin noch am Anfang


----------



## Organasilver (13. November 2007)

In Extremo - Spielmann (wieder von zu Hause aus^^)


----------



## Serendipity (13. November 2007)

siehe Signatur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninjafutzi (13. November 2007)

Omnia - Get the Halfling!

'Whom do you serve? SARUMAN!!!'

So far... mfg Ninjafutzi


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

> ka kann ich nochnet sagen bin noch am Anfang


jop habs mal angefangen war nur geliehen und musste es wieder abgeben...wenn du damit zufrieden ist kannste ja mal posten, würde mich interessieren


----------



## Tôny (13. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> jop habs mal angefangen war nur geliehen und musste es wieder abgeben...wenn du damit zufrieden ist kannste ja mal posten, würde mich interessieren



JOa mach ich würde dir aber schonmal "Die Orks" empfehlen falls dus noch nicht gelesen hast ist von einem anderen Autor und echt gut.


----------



## Thront (13. November 2007)

jo thx im "was lest ihr gerade" thread schon tips zu gelesen..... aber bin im moment noch an



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. November 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Fundamental Alienation   
süüba söng! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (14. November 2007)

Rammstein - Dalai Lama


----------



## ZarDocKs (14. November 2007)

Blümchen Hand an Hand =) ich liebe ihre songs^^


----------



## TheHeretic (14. November 2007)

Eisregen - Schlachthausblues

danach 

Six Feet Under - Human Target




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falkir (14. November 2007)

Subway to Sally - Hohelied
Ensiferium Windrider


----------



## Slit of Arthas (15. November 2007)

The Fall of Troy - Semi Fiction


----------



## Lurock (15. November 2007)

Rammstein - Weisses Fleisch


----------



## K0l0ss (15. November 2007)

Rammstein - Mann gegen Mann


----------



## Littleheroe (15. November 2007)

Primal Scream - Trainspotting
im anschluss: St Germain - Rose Rouge


----------



## Thront (16. November 2007)

die zange meines zahnarztes... weissheitszahn ade´    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meutatsiktum (16. November 2007)

TRacklist
Serj Tankian elect the death komplett
subway bastard 4 lieder
Goethes erben gemischt 

da kommt freude auf


----------



## Lurock (16. November 2007)

Behemoth - Slaying the Prophets ov Isa

und jetzt Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror


----------



## DockZock (16. November 2007)

Vagabound - Wolfmother 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (17. November 2007)

BuffedCast ^^


----------



## azyris (17. November 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - The Beginning of the End
und danach Three Days Grace - Pain


----------



## Zwergpowerhunter (17. November 2007)

omg ich verstehe euch nich wie man so ne "musik" hören kann aber naja jedem das seine...


----------



## Melian (17. November 2007)

Zurzeit höre ich das neue album von annie lennox - songs of mass destruction und das von katie melua - pictures rauf und runter.

weiter finden sich auf meiner playlist das etwas ältere album von Mika - Life in cartoon motion und von James Blunt - all the lost souls


----------



## Haxxler (17. November 2007)

The Prodigy - Spitfire


----------



## Organasilver (17. November 2007)

Requiem for a dream....ich höre das jetzt so lange, bis mir hier einer sagen kann, wo das Lied drin vorkommt...ich weiss, dass ich es in irgend einem Film schon gehört habe....


----------



## Ninjafutzi (17. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Requiem for a dream....ich höre das jetzt so lange, bis mir hier einer sagen kann, wo das Lied drin vorkommt...ich weiss, dass ich es in irgend einem Film schon gehört habe....


Sunshine vielleicht?

Die Streuner - Söldnerschwein


----------



## Duphel (17. November 2007)

ich höre hammerfall-templars of steel


----------



## Lurock (17. November 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Sinister Awakening


----------



## Alcasim (17. November 2007)

Simple Plan - How Could this happen to me


----------



## -killler- (17. November 2007)

Stress On n`a qu une terre


----------



## Lilo07 (18. November 2007)

Au ja, Requiem for a Dream ist ein echt gudes lied.

Ich höre grad 30 Seconds to Mars-the KILL

<lilo>


----------



## Organasilver (18. November 2007)

Das Lied war in Herr der Ringe? Verdammt, waurm ist mir das nicht selber aufgefallen? Ich hab die Filme min. ein dutzend mal gesehen....danke!


----------



## Lurock (18. November 2007)

Metallica - Purify
lülülülüüüü 1A zum mitsummen^^


----------



## Slit of Arthas (18. November 2007)

You and I
Purifyyyyyy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Venetian Snares - Aanguish


----------



## Noxiel (18. November 2007)

Eine Reportage auf Sat.1 über Onlinespielsucht. LOS EINSCHALTEN! 

Paradebeispiel ist WoW ^^


----------



## Lurock (18. November 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Eine Reportage auf Sat.1 über Onlinespielsucht. LOS EINSCHALTEN!
> 
> Paradebeispiel ist WoW ^^


oh wunder, oh wunder....^^


----------



## Crystania (18. November 2007)

Gerade lief Give it to me - Nelly Furtado und konsorten .. kA ^^ 
Jetzt läuft Time to dance - Panic! at the disco
und danach Artifacts of the black rain - In Flames 
und we used to be friends - the dandy warhols *g* ^^


----------



## Organasilver (18. November 2007)

Schandmaul - Der letzte Tanz

Danach Schandmaul - Die Flucht


----------



## Mr. Käse (18. November 2007)

Panteón Rococó - Freedomland (Para Luis Güereña)


----------



## Níght06 (18. November 2007)

WIZO - Alte frau 

(paar retro liedern wieder anhöhren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Veragron (18. November 2007)

Grad lief Stratovarius - Hunting High and Low
und jetzt Dragonforce - My Spirit will Go On



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. November 2007)

Rammstein - Spring


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Die Ärzte - Immer mitten in die Fresse rein
danach dann Dschingis Khan - Moskau & Schandmaul - Walpurgisnacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. November 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Scheisse passiert

Passt zu dem, was ich vom Leben halte...

Wotlk is coming!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Die Ärzte - Arschloch


----------



## Organasilver (19. November 2007)

In Extremo - Herr Mannelig.
Danach Spielmannsfluch zum wach werden^^


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Social Distortion - Don't take me for granted
und jetz kommt grad 30 Seconds to Mars - Battle of One
und danach kommt dann The Crystal Method - Created, das Opening Theme von Bones. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenkind (19. November 2007)

*Summoning* ~ Land of the Dead


_No moon is there, no voice, no sound
Of beating heart; a sigh profound

Once in each age as each age dies
Alone is heard. Far, far it lies

The Land of Waiting where the Dead sit,
In their thought's shadow, by no moon lit _

<3


----------



## l1gh7 (19. November 2007)

Tricky Disco - Discotronic


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Danach Spielmannsfluch zum wach werden^^



Es war einmal ein König, an Land und Siegen reich.... *dudel dudel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<3 In Extremo!

PS: Apocalyptica feat. Corey Taylor from Slipknot - I'm not Jesus


----------



## Níght06 (19. November 2007)

die ärzte himmelblau bzw eigentlich alles rund um durchs album "Jazz ist anders "


----------



## Twoancle (19. November 2007)

normaler weise metallica, in letzter zeit aber viel house 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror

eins der besten lieder von denen!

Liedwechsel:
System of a Down - This Cocaine makes me feel like I´am on this Song

eigl ist thrash nich so meins, aber das ist ganz cool.


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Guano Apes - You can't stop me


----------



## rEdiC (19. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Schandmaul - Der letzte Tanz
> 
> Danach Schandmaul - Die Flucht



du hast geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sean Kingston - Beautiful Girls


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Stratovarius - Hunting Hgigh and Low auf der 7.1, das rockt :°


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

Slayer - Cult


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

LMNT - Hey Juliet


----------



## Infernokobold (19. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kleiner Engel von synthom 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

Rammstein - Tier


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Eisregen - Schwarze Rose


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

lol, veragron im postticker-push-fieber?^^


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Nö wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

nur so^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(jeder 2. post ist von dir^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Wenn hier sonst halt keiner schreibt 8[


----------



## Organasilver (19. November 2007)

Schandmaul - Teufelsweib
Danach: Subway to Sally - Grabrede (Mit Knochenpolka^^)


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Grad: Gar nichts.
Gleich: Subway to Sally - Kleid aus Rosen, hab grad mal wieder Lust drauf bekommen nachdem ich deinen Beitrag gelesen hab Organasilver  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
danach dann: Das Geklapper von Geschirr, Hähnchengeschnetzeltes 'mjam'


----------



## Organasilver (19. November 2007)

Hey, Kleid aus Rosen läuft grad bei mir...ich lass grad alles, was ichin der Musikrichtung aufm Pc hab, durchlaufen...auf der Suche nach eventuellen Perlen, die ich beim ersten, zweiten oder 20sten hören net erkannt habe^^


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (19. November 2007)

Creedence Clearwater revival - Fortunate Son
The Clash - Train in vain
...ja ich weiß ziemlich alt, ist aber derb gut zum PvP machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Rob Zombie - Two Lane Blacktop
(Der eine Soundtrack da aus NFS: Underground)


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Sonic the Hedgehog - They Call me Sonic
Das weckt Erinnerungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr. Käse (19. November 2007)

Helmet - Crisis King


----------



## The Holy Paladin (19. November 2007)

Ich höre Radio - günstig und trotzdem gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nillonde (19. November 2007)

Kylie Minogue - 2 Hearts


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

No Angels - Daylight in your Eyes

...weil ich zu faul bin zur Anlage zu gehn und ne andre DVD reinzuwerfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (19. November 2007)

Das Titellied von Neon Genesis Evangelion...was da heißt Cruel Angel Thesis

(Google ftw^^)


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Dschingis Khan - Moskau
...wie ich manchmal iTunes hasse. bringt alles durchnander.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. November 2007)

Slayer - Catatonic


----------



## Veragron (19. November 2007)

Still Alive  (Dieses Endtheme on Portal halt *g*)


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

Schandmaul - Walpurgisnacht
Und danach kommt E Nomine - Vater Unser


----------



## Thront (20. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. November 2007)

Rammstein - Feuer und Wasser


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

Bullet for my Valentine - Suffocating under Words of Sorrow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (20. November 2007)

Deichkind - Sex im Kopf 
auf einem dezenten Tinitus
fieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep.


----------



## Lurock (20. November 2007)

Rammstein - Du riechst so gut


----------



## Organasilver (20. November 2007)

Schandmaul - Der letzte Tanz
Dann Schandmaul - Der Hofnarr


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

Three Days Grace - Riot


----------



## K0l0ss (20. November 2007)

Manowar - Warriors of the world


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

Armand Van Helden - King of my Castle

und Warriors of the World ist der einzige WoW Song 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. November 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Manowar - Warriors of the world


aaahh, gute idee *alte manowar cd`s auspack*

Manowar - Brothers of Metal

junge junge, das warn noch zeiten... 

"Strike while the iron is hot
Steel is strongest so say we all
And if we all were not brothers of metal would we fall? - no -
They tried to test our spirit
They tasted steel before we were done
Grinding their bones into the dust of the past
All blown away like a shot from a gun

We cast our lot together four still stand as one
Here well remain forever till our kingdoms one

Brothers of metal
We are fighting with power and steel
Fighting for metal metal thats real
Brothers of metal will always be there
Standing together with hands in the air

Let us drink to the power drink to the sound
Thunder and metal are shaking the ground
Drink to your brothers who are never to fall
Were all brothers of metal here in the hall

Our hearts are filled with metal and masters we have none
And we will die for metal, metal heals, my son

Brothers of metal
We are fighting with power and steel
Fighting for metal metal thats real
Brothers of metal will always be there
Standing together with hands in the air

Let us drink to the power drink to the sound
Thunder and metal are shaking the ground
Drink to your brothers who are never to fall
Were all brothers of metal here in the hall

Brothers of metal
We are fighting with power and steel
Fighting for metal metal thats real
Brothers of metal will always be there
Standing together with hands in the air!"

Mitsingfaktor hoch 10!


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

Die Ärzte - Saufen in Dauerschleife grad.
DA kann man mitsingen. Man. Unsere Nachbarn nicht. Aber die Klingel ist aus (8


----------



## Lurock (20. November 2007)

Metallica - Enter Sandman

matellacis bestes lied! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (20. November 2007)

Simple Plan - Jump


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

ES Posthumus - Nara
....Konservenfilme ftw  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. November 2007)

Grave Digger - Rheingold


----------



## Veragron (20. November 2007)

Immediate Music - Serenata
Die Folge war mir dann doch zu blöd...


----------



## Organasilver (20. November 2007)

E Nomine - Deine Welt 
Gar net gewusst, dass ich was von E Nomine aufm Rechner hab o.O Muss wohl echt mal meine Platte ausmisten (130 GB Musik....und ca. 120 Lieder, die ich davon öfters höre....)


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Deine Welt is cool :°
Ich hör grad E Nomine - Angst
müsste auch mal wieder ausmisten, bin aber zu faul dazu 8(


----------



## TigerArmy (21. November 2007)

psychobilly


----------



## Isandrael (21. November 2007)

*Bushido - Behindert*


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

'Spanish Ladies', altes Seemannslied aus dem 17./18. Jh., Verfasser unbekannt.


----------



## Organasilver (21. November 2007)

Schandmaul - Willst Du? Grad passend dat Lied, wo sich mein Kumpel doch verlobt hat un so...mit 20 o.O Naja, wer seine Freiheit so früh aufgeben will *sich umguggt um seins net zufällig mitliest* Puhh...zum Glück net^^


----------



## moshpitjack (21. November 2007)

alles von sacred reich bis death wenn das kind schläft oder weg ist
und irish folk, blues und songwriter sachen wenn er da ist.


----------



## aengaron (21. November 2007)

Subway2Sally-Henkersbraut^^


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Warum muss ich den Fred immer erst ausgraben? *murrt*
'Ruke Britannia', danach 'Hearts of Oak'. Beides Hymnen der RN. Hab die grad mal wieder ausgegraben :°


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

moshpitjack schrieb:


> alles von sacred reich bis death wenn das kind schläft oder weg ist
> und irish folk, blues und songwriter sachen wenn er da ist.


Sacred Reich - Surf Nicaragua


----------



## Grivok (21. November 2007)

Agonoize-Koprolarie


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Mozart - Violin Concerto No. 3


----------



## Organasilver (21. November 2007)

Schandmaul - Waldmär
Ziemlich cooles Lied, der Songtext ist einfach mal genial (wenn auch garantiert irgendwo abgekupfert, so wie ich Schandmaul kenne^^)


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Nightwish - Amaranth



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

Amon Amarth - Cry of the black birds


----------



## Veragron (21. November 2007)

Die Ärzte - Junge
Irgendwie passt das grad zu meiner Einstellung. Ich werd nachher runtergehen. Mir was zu essen machen. Und mich dann bis 2 Uhr oder so vor die Glotze hängen. Und morgen ist Deutscharbeit. /wayne


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. November 2007)

Static-X - Start a war

BÄM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. November 2007)

Manowar - Number 1

auch dieser text verdient es gelesen/gesungen zu werden:

We belong to the world we belong to the wind
We are the spirit of competitions end
Turning hours into days burning muscles feel the pain
The heart and soul of discipline my friends

We are sending you a challenge its very clear
We came to win that is why we are here
Demanding to be tested by the best
Not to be forgotten like all the rest

The time has come all training done

The muscle and the blood will come to pay

Let the game begin hear the starting gun
Play from the heart today we will overcome
When the game is over all the countings done
We were born to win number 1

Today is the day all the training through
We have come for the number one not the number two
Let the contest begin play hard fight to win
Immortality victory and fame

The time has come all training done
The muscle and the blood will come to pay

Let the game begin hear the starting gun
Play from the heart today we will overcome
When the game is over all the countings done
We were born to win number 1

Today is the day all the training through
We have come for the number one not the number two
Let the contest begin play hard fight to win
Immortality victory and fame

Let the game begin hear the starting gun
Play from the heart today we will overcome
When the game is over all the countings done
We were born to win number 1


----------



## Thront (21. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Missetäter von Zuluhed (21. November 2007)

Die Fantastischen Vier - Einfach Sein
Hinder - Better than me
Timbaland etc. - Apologize(official remix) 
Sido - Schlechtes Vorbild
Dj Zamli - the basshunter song
ziggy x - Drive x treme
Alex C. Du hast den schönsten Arsch der Welt(bass my ass(basshunter) remix)
Nightwish - Last of the Wilds
Angerfist - Megamix
Linkin Park - In the End
Linkin Park - Bleed it out
Nightwish - Amaranth
Timbaland etc. - Apologize (original)
Fergie ft. Sean Kingston - Big Girls Don't Cry (Remix)
Linkin Park - Breaking the Habit
Nightwish - 7 Days to the Wolves
2Pac - Ghetto Gospel

und nachher noch bei youtube Schelmish Chaos,Der letzte Kuss,Kalifenzorn und Rabenballade.

Ich weiss das meine Musikabwechslung schon krank ist wenn jmd mit mir über medieval reden möchte pm mich^^


MfG MvZ


----------



## Mr. Käse (21. November 2007)

Flogging Molly - Cruel Mistress


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

Metallica - The Unforgiven II


----------



## Zexyon (22. November 2007)

Limp Bizkit - Boiler


----------



## Ninjafutzi (22. November 2007)

Eluveitie - Of Fire, Wind and Wisdom


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Chosen Legacy


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

30 Seconds to Mars - Battle of One


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

Subway to Sally - Feuerkind


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

Royal Marines - Hearts of Oak


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

Rammstein - Der Meister


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

Stratovarius - Hunting High and Low
danach Royal Marines - Rule, Britannia!
Jaja, steinigt mich für meine Playlists :s


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

/steinigen

geht nicht, dann flame ich dich halt mit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (22. November 2007)

Depeche Mode-Blasphemous Rumours


----------



## derpainkiller (22. November 2007)

Raise Your Head up - Pimp Code


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

Hoobastank - Crawling in the Dark
Lurock:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hoobastank - Crawling in the Dark
> Lurock:
> 
> 
> ...


omg, die flames werden gelöscht, was soll ich nur tun...

..ah die rettung, weil du so böse bist! bäätsch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. November 2007)

I shall now post an 'owned' picture:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> I shall now post an 'owned' picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol? Oo


----------



## Organasilver (23. November 2007)

Mein Husten, garniert mit ein paar NIesern...falls ich meine Musik dann doch mal höre zwischendruch, läuft grad In Extremo - Spielmannsfluch


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Mein Husten, garniert mit ein paar NIesern...falls ich meine Musik dann doch mal höre zwischendruch, läuft grad In Extremo - Spielmannsfluch


Da haben wir was gemeinsam! Schnupfen und:

In Extremo - Spielmannsfluch


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Ich hab auch Schnupfen und hör grad Sonata Arctica - Full Moon


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2007)

Eröffnen wir doch den Club der Verschnupften^^

Böhse Onkelz - Superstar (die absolute ausnahme!)

sonst hör ich sowas net, aber das lied gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Die Ärzte - Arschloch
und jetzt dann Rhapsody - When Demons Awake
*hatschi*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Die Ärzte - Arschloch
> und jetzt dann Rhapsody - When Demons Awake
> *hatschi*




BÄM Konter!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Böhse Onkelz - Ihr sollt den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Disney's Lion King - Hakuna Matata


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. November 2007)

Ich finde es äußerst amüsant/seltsam, dass fast jeder 2te Post von dir kommt.^^

Diablo - Hollow Point


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Mir ist halt langweilig, weil der sci fi wars Mod so ewig zum Laden braucht. (Falls ihr auch Starfleet Command III spielt, den Mod müsst ihr austesten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Und hören tu ich grade DJ Perplexer - Acid Folk....Vaneck an die Macht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathtroll (23. November 2007)

in meiner playlist zur zeit :

White Stripes - 7 Nation Army
Foo Fighters - The Pretender
White Stripes - You don't know what love is
Ilaryus feat. Tat & Greis - Bruches nüm (CH)
Manson - Dopeshow
Bligg - Börn Baby (CH)

lets fätz *herumrenn* ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. November 2007)

Machine Head - A Farewell To Arms

*rumrenn und headbangin'*


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2007)

Behemoth - Prometherion

dann Metallica - So What


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Killswitch Engage - The Arms of Sorrow


----------



## Zexyon (23. November 2007)

From Autumn To Ashes - Daylight Saving


----------



## Hexenkind (23. November 2007)

*Herbst* ~ {I: Prolog} ~ Untitled

^^


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2007)

Rammstein - Das alte Leid


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

Eisregen - Die schwarze Rose


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2007)

Slayer - Eyes of the Insane


----------



## Veragron (23. November 2007)

MC Hammer - I'm too Sexy for my Shirt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (23. November 2007)

In Extremo - Hameln
Dann Schandmaul - Willst du?


----------



## Veragron (24. November 2007)

Immediate Music - One Man's Courage


----------



## K0l0ss (24. November 2007)

Das läuft gerade bei mir...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester~ (24. November 2007)

rise against


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

Rammstein - Ohne Dich


----------



## Besieger (24. November 2007)

Machine Head - Imperium


----------



## Organasilver (24. November 2007)

Art Garfunkel - Bright Eyes...im Fernseher, inkl. Zeichentrick Watership Down....schöner Film, schönes Lied, meins ist am heulen -.- Typisch Frau....


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

Cradle of Filth - I am the Thorn

danach Slayer - God hates us all


----------



## K0l0ss (24. November 2007)

Guano Apes - Open your eyes

Danach Celldweller - One good reason


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

Slipknot - Pulse of the maggots

dann Dimmu Borgir - The Fundamental Alienation


----------



## Megaira (24. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Invaluable Darkness


----------



## Thront (24. November 2007)

die freundin meines mitbewohners...


----------



## Lurock (24. November 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> die freundin meines mitbewohners...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  lol?! 

naja egal, Slayer - Haunting The Chapel


----------



## Carnificis (24. November 2007)

Schandmaul mit Teufelsweib 
und dann kommt I am Murlok


----------



## Organasilver (24. November 2007)

Schandmaul - Teufelsweib...
Danach die Flucht, ebenfalls von Schandmaul...


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

Ra..hhaa...aaamstein *nieß* - Du riechtst so gut
und danach *gääähn* System of a Down - Sad Statue (zum einschlafen)


----------



## Organasilver (25. November 2007)

Gesundheit^^
Die letzten Klänge von "Die Flucht", danach kommt das Opening von Elfenlied^^


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

Rammstein - Sehnsucht

dann Cradle of Filth - Rise Of The Pentagram


----------



## K0l0ss (25. November 2007)

Rammstein - Zerstören

Rammstein  - Mann gegen Mann


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

Solangsam kommst du auf den richtigen Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rammstein - Keine Lust

Rammstein - Mutter


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (25. November 2007)

Kollegah Alphagene


----------



## Lurock (25. November 2007)

AC/DC - Dirty Deeds Done Dirty Cheaps

Rammstein - Asche zu Asche


----------



## Dargun (25. November 2007)

Böhse Onkelz live in hamburg DvD


----------



## Organasilver (25. November 2007)

Irgendso ein Hintergrundlied im Film "BEowulf", die alte Verfilmung, mit Christopher Lambert, die, wo der Anfang so schön an Mortal Kombat erinnert^^


----------



## Masterpurzel (26. November 2007)

Ich höre gerade den aktuellsten Podcast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (26. November 2007)

Clint Mansell - Lux Aeterna...auch bekannt als Requiem for a dream^^

Das Lied verursacht mir immer wieder Gänsehaut...einfach ein genialer Song....der Typ, der das komponiert hat, hätte nen Oscar verdient....ich ilebe diesen Song...


----------



## Jockurt (26. November 2007)

Ich hör grade H von den Onkelz.
Find ich gut. Bin auch kein Nazi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lächerlich
nundenn, nächster bitte


----------



## Veragron (26. November 2007)

Tokio Hotel - Schrei

Scherz beiseite, ich hör grad  Marquess - Vayamos Companeros   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soulriper (26. November 2007)

Culcha candela  Traumhaft
(natürlich auch hammer) und ja ich kannte die schon vor hammer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. November 2007)

Gorgoroth - Forces of Satan Storms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (26. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. November 2007)

Soil - Breakin' me down


----------



## Spiritfingers (26. November 2007)

lynyrd skynyrd - sweet home alabama in der accoustic vesion , läuft hier grad im radio  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (26. November 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Soil - Breakin' me down



Jap. Ich auch. Sehr geiler Song. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. November 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - Puritania


----------



## Organasilver (27. November 2007)

In Extremo - Liam...weiss net warum, aber das Lied weckt erinnerungen an den Film Rob Roy...seltsam

So, nachtrag, weil ich Doppelpost vermeiden will^^

10:14 Uhr in der Massnahme vom Arbeitsamt, 
Schandmaul - Die zwei Brüder, danach
Clint Mansell - Lux Aeterna


----------



## K0l0ss (27. November 2007)

Static-X - Cannibal
Static-X - Behemoth
Static-X - Cuts you up
Static-X - I want to fucking break it
Static-X - Pieces
Static-X - The Only
Static-X - Skinnyman
Static-X - Just in case
Static-X - Night terrors
Static-X - I'm the One




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (27. November 2007)

Naja hören trifft es nicht gerade, aber der Ton gehört sicherlich dazu. Momentan erleide ich gerade meinen zweiten audio-visuellen Orgasmus. 

Ich muß Weihnachten ins Kino

Aliens vs. Predator 2 Trailer I

Aliens vs. Predator 2 Trailer II


----------



## Lurock (27. November 2007)

hab mal ein paar songs aus der oldie-kiste entstaubt:

Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark

Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast

Iron Maiden - Flight of Icarus

Iron Maiden - Ghost of the Navigator

hachja, die ersten lieder die ich auf meiner staubfidel (e-gitarre) spielen konnte *seufz*


----------



## Thip (27. November 2007)

In Extremo-Herr Manelig

Disturbed-Pain Redefined

AC/DC-Tuch to much


Ja is son bissl Quer Beet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (27. November 2007)

What you're here for - Oddysee


----------



## Lurock (27. November 2007)

Rammstein -  Ich will

Rammstein - Mein Teil


----------



## BloodyEyes (27. November 2007)

darker radio .... nachwievor


----------



## Organasilver (28. November 2007)

Clint Mansell - Lux Aeterna...mal wieder...danach kommt
In Extremo - Liam....mal wieder....


----------



## Haxxler (28. November 2007)

Betontod - Glück Auf!


----------



## Lurock (28. November 2007)

Behemoth - Libertheme

Behemoth - At The Left Hand Ov God


----------



## Succubie (28. November 2007)

depeche mode, und zwar folgendes album 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. November 2007)

Metallica - Though The Never

Gorgoroth - Prosperity and Beauty


----------



## Organasilver (28. November 2007)

Das Rauschen meines Pc-Lüfters und nebenbei noch die Rammstein-Lieder aus Rock TRL auf MTV....


----------



## x3n0n (28. November 2007)

Foo Fighters - The Pretender


----------



## Noxiel (28. November 2007)

EAV _(Erste Allgemeine Verunsicherung - für die Youngster im Board)_ - Fata Morgana


----------



## Thront (28. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (28. November 2007)

Ich höre grad Apologize von One Republic ft. Timberland

LG Gwynny


----------



## Organasilver (29. November 2007)

Erste Allgemeine Verunsicherung - Ba-ba-banküberfall.....grottiges Lied, werds wohl köschen...hab nen Ordner mit jeder menge NDW-Zeug entdeckt ....k.a., wo das her kommt -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. November 2007)

Rob Zombie - Superbeast

und danach:

Static-X - No Submission


----------



## Rabenbunt (29. November 2007)

Fanny van Dannen - Clubsongs


----------



## Tôny (29. November 2007)

In Flames - Behind Space
In Flames - Egonomic


----------



## Arido (29. November 2007)

...meine Kollegen die nur "Dünnes" schwafeln in der 2-Stündigen Telefonkonferenz ;-(((


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

ein bisschen softie-kram:

Alice Cooper - Poison  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (29. November 2007)

Irving Berlin - Blue Skies
ST: Nemesis ftw ;x


----------



## Organasilver (29. November 2007)

Das Geschwafel von meiner Freundin am Telefon...die is schon seit 20 mins am Hörer -.-


----------



## Veragron (29. November 2007)

Hehe. ^^
Rise Against - Done With the Compass


----------



## Lurock (29. November 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Das Geschwafel von meiner Freundin am Telefon...die is schon seit 20 mins am Hörer -.-


ohja, das kenn ich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mach dir da keine falschen hoffnungen dass das in den nächsten 2 stunden aufhören wird...
zur topic:

Rammstein - Feuer und Wasser

Rammstein - Kein Lust

Subway to Sally - Eiiiissbluuumeeeen^^

Dimmu Borgir - The Sinister Awakening

Slayer - Catatonic


----------



## Veragron (29. November 2007)

He, Eisblumen kommt auch gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Grad noch E Nomine - Deine Welt


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2007)

Xavier Naidoo ---------Zwischenspiel- Alles für den  Herrn


----------



## Isandrael (30. November 2007)

Tokio Hotel - 1000 Meere  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(Ich wurde dazu gezwungen von der Person nebenmir)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Cascada - A Neverending Dream    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zexyon (30. November 2007)

Still Remains - Avalanche


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Cassetteboy - George Bush is an Islamic Fundamentalist
Obviously!


----------



## Lurock (30. November 2007)

Metallica - So What

Rammstein - Tier

Manowar - Number 1


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Dover - The weak hour of the Rooster


----------



## Reeth Caldason (30. November 2007)

ich hör grad n über 1 stündigen minimal track^^


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Marquess - El Temperamento


----------



## Mr. Käse (30. November 2007)

Sepultura - Ratamahatta


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Enya - Robin Hood Theme


----------



## Lurock (30. November 2007)

Amon Amarth - Runes To My Memory

Amon Amarth - Cry of the Black Birds

Children of Bodom - Living Dead Beat


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

SoaD - Chop Suey
Das cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (30. November 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> SoaD - Chop Suey
> Das cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa, desch is goil!
ihr kennts wahrscheinlich schon, aber ich stells nochmal rein, das video is so endgeil^^

Taddaa


----------



## Veragron (30. November 2007)

Hehe jo, mir würd dabei schlecht werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Achja, und zum Thema: Oasis - Morning Glory


----------



## Gribi (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre METAl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Ich Will

Gorgoroth - Exit Through Carved Stones

Cradle of Filth - Tonight In Flames


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Sonne
<3


----------



## MmeHorror (1. Dezember 2007)

mnemic - deathbox


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Evanescence - My Immortal


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Das alte Leid

dann Subway to Sally - Feuerland


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Yellowcard - Lights and Sounds


----------



## Lurock (1. Dezember 2007)

Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror (einfach zu geil das lied!)

Dimmu Borgir - The Chosen Legacy


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

FFH - It's been an long Time


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Für immer

Echt Hammer dieses Lied. Danach gehts weiter auf der "Gefühls-Spur" mit 'Regen' und 'Heroin'. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (1. Dezember 2007)

Frauenarzt - Arsch und Titten
Tschuldigung. Abwechslung muss sein.


----------



## K0l0ss (2. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - Nothing else matters....sher schöner Song...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Metallica - Nothing else matters....sher schöner Song...



!!!

Celldweller - Switchback!


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Klingon Power von ....kp o.o

Video dazu: Klickst du hier!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Klingon Power von ....kp o.o
> 
> Video dazu: Klickst du hier!



OMG ! ! !

3 Doors Down - The Road I'm On

*abchilled*


----------



## Thront (2. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Ja, jetz werd ich auch wieder 3DD rückfällig-.-
Here Without You, ich liebe dieses Led einfach...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ja, jetz werd ich auch wieder 3DD rückfällig-.-
> Here Without You, ich liebe dieses Led einfach...




Jop, ich höre zwar meisstens die härteren Sachen, aber immer wenn ich 3DD anmache, werd ich sentimenal und fange an, mitzusingen und über mein Leben nachzudenken. o_O

PS: Papa Roach - She Loves Me Not


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich über mein Leben nachdenke, muss ich immer Grapefruits kaufen gehn x(
btw: Solex - Close to the Edge (Radio Edit)
....ntz ntz ntz ntz ntz...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - Alive


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Jan Hegenberg - Warcraft Song


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. Dezember 2007)

Das geilste Lied von Jan Hegenberg ist und bleibt "Auf in die Schlacht"

Apropo, gleich mal reinhören^^


----------



## Shadistar (2. Dezember 2007)

Samsas Traum - Satanas!


----------



## Veragron (2. Dezember 2007)

Höhner - Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (2. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Höhner - Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guuuute Idee!

Was wollen trinken sieben Tage lang?

einfach nur geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Mist, vertan, das ist von den "Bots" oder "JBO" right?


----------



## Alcasim (2. Dezember 2007)

Simple Plan - Perfect World


----------



## Dargun (2. Dezember 2007)

Manowar - Dawn Of Battle


----------



## Ninjafutzi (2. Dezember 2007)

Ensiferum - Little Dreamer


----------



## Ascordia (3. Dezember 2007)

Umek@Astrodisco  September 2005  46:46 min ^^


----------



## Veragron (3. Dezember 2007)

Killswitch Engage - My Curse


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Das Tier in mir

_"Es ist das Tier in mir, das meine Sinne leitet, meine Seele verwährt."_

Und jetzt: System of a Down - Prison


----------



## Organasilver (4. Dezember 2007)

Counting Crows - Colorblind, in Verbindung mit einem AMV zu Kimi ga Nozomu Eien, einer wirklichen perfekten Anime-Serie...allein das AMV geht schon verdammt zu Herzen....man traut sich fast nicht, die Serie zu schauen...wer weiss, wieviele Taschentücher da draufgehen....


----------



## KEKSi360 (4. Dezember 2007)

in this moment - prayers


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Dezember 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Counting Crows - Colorblind, in Verbindung mit einem AMV zu Kimi ga Nozomu Eien, einer wirklichen perfekten Anime-Serie...allein das AMV geht schon verdammt zu Herzen....man traut sich fast nicht, die Serie zu schauen...wer weiss, wieviele Taschentücher da draufgehen....



Jetzt habe ich schon 3 Kommentare von dir gesehen, in denen du sagst, "dass du gleich heulen musst" (Im übertragenen Sinne). Bist du zu weich oder was??? o_O

Ist ja schlimm.....zu viele Gefühle!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Devildriver - The Fury Of Our Makers Hand


----------



## Alamor (4. Dezember 2007)

James Blunt - High

extrem schöner song


----------



## Zexyon (4. Dezember 2007)

From Autumn To Ashes - The After Dinner Payback


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich schon 3 Kommentare von dir gesehen, in denen du sagst, "dass du gleich heulen musst" (Im übertragenen Sinne). Bist du zu weich oder was??? o_O
> 
> Ist ja schlimm.....zu viele Gefühle!
> 
> ...



Sowas nennt man auch Emo. (*scnr*)

btw: E Nomine - Vater Unser. Passt zum heutigen Tag. Ist halt scheiße, wenn Deutsch mit Ethik und ebendieses Ethik dann mit Rka vertreten wird. Mordlust.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - Dreaming

und danach, um weiter abzuspacken:

Kill Rock N' Roll




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Dezember 2007)

so, dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cradle of Filth - Dirge Inferno

Clawfinger - Dirty Lies

Grave Digger - Rheingold

Blind Guardian - Valhalla

Blind Guardian - Welcome to Dying


----------



## Veragron (4. Dezember 2007)

Three Days Grace - Riot 
und danach Soil - Breaking me down


----------



## nii_chan (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoer schon die ganze Zeit ein und dasselbe:
Dir en Grey - Machiavellism
Miyavi - 2 be wiz u
Und das gesamte Rentrer en Soi Album "The Bottom of Chaos"
^_^


----------



## Organasilver (5. Dezember 2007)

Timbaland feat. One Republic - Apologize

Und nein, keine Emo, auch net zu weich...normalerweise...aber in letzter Zeit irgendwie Depri drauf...keine Ahnung warum....


----------



## Alcasim (5. Dezember 2007)

Also wenn ich depri drauf bin dann hör ich immer Metal *fg*

Aber im Moment
Rockstar - Nickelback


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Dezember 2007)

Dope - Die Motherfucker die

danach 

Dope - Debonaire

Wieso Depri = Emo? Ich bin manchmal auch einfach ferig mit den Nerven... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (5. Dezember 2007)

K-System - Guardian Angel


----------



## Bananabill (5. Dezember 2007)

Alee Rammstein alben im shuffle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (5. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab keinen iPod, leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber Rammstein hör ich auch grad, Feuer frei. Und danach dann DJ Perplexer - Acid Folk. Gut für Französisch Hausaufgaben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (5. Dezember 2007)

N.E.R.D. - Baby Doll


----------



## Veragron (5. Dezember 2007)

Good Charlotte - Predictable


----------



## Szyslak (5. Dezember 2007)

> N.E.R.D. - Baby Doll


Wtf Lori..
Das hier jemand normale Music hört.. Wer hätte gedacht das ich das noch erleben darf...
Btw. ´N.E.R.D. - Rockstar´ <- Old but Gold! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Wtf Lori..
> Das hier jemand normale Music hört.. Wer hätte gedacht das ich das noch erleben darf...
> Btw. ´N.E.R.D. - Rockstar´ <- Old but Gold!
> 
> ...


normale musik.... aha...
nagut, dann hör ich jezz auch ein paar oldies:

Sodom - Agent Orange

Sacred Reich - Surf Nicaragua


----------



## AhLuuum (5. Dezember 2007)

Nancy Sinatra - Summer Wine


----------



## Zorkal (5. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Wtf Lori..
> Das hier jemand normale Music hört.. Wer hätte gedacht das ich das noch erleben darf...
> Btw. ´N.E.R.D. - Rockstar´ <- Old but Gold!
> 
> ...


Wie definierst du normal?


----------



## Szyslak (6. Dezember 2007)

Entschuldige Zorkal, ich meine natürlich in meinem Sinne normal; kommt leider nicht aus dem Text heraus.
Aber man darf das nicht so beurteilen, als wenn ich damit die Allgemeinheit meine. Schliesslich wissen wir ja, dass 98% der Community rockige Musik hören und das als normal betrachten.


----------



## K0l0ss (6. Dezember 2007)

Mal wieder gute alte Metallica Songs...z.B. One, Blackened. Usw.


----------



## Yanxley (6. Dezember 2007)

Scherenschnitt - Samsas Traum..
mfg


----------



## Shadistar (6. Dezember 2007)

....
Soko Friedhof - Blutrünstiges Mädchen
Samsas Traum - Für Immer
Dir en grey - Saku
Gorgoroth - Antichrist

....


----------



## Falkir (6. Dezember 2007)

ensiferum- hero in a dream


----------



## iPuke (6. Dezember 2007)

stumpfer-hintereinander-wegpost-thread?
bin ich dabei.
bloodhound gang - Ballad of Chasey Lain


----------



## Dedwid (6. Dezember 2007)

aleso momentan hör ich

kool savas mona lisa

aber naja hör eh die ganze zeit das album auf und ab


----------



## Lambiii (6. Dezember 2007)

Bless The Fall - Times Like These
und danach
Funeral for A Friend - History


----------



## Veragron (6. Dezember 2007)

Cascada - A Never Ending Dream
und danach: Melanie C - Carolyna
love it!


----------



## Organasilver (6. Dezember 2007)

Timbaland feat. One Republic - Apologize...läuft hier grad auf MTV

Danach mach ich mein Winamp an und hör mich mal wieder durch meine Rammstein-Alben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (6. Dezember 2007)

Winamp suxort. Das spammt mir immer meine Chats zu. 
btt: TKKG Folge 2: Der blinde Hellseher. Wurde auch mal wieder Zeit *g*


----------



## Organasilver (6. Dezember 2007)

Oh Mann...TKKG....da müsst ich auch noch ein paar Teile von haben, mal rauskramen...schon ewig her.....

b2t: Hab mich umentschieden, bin grad mein Hörbuch von Herr der Ringe ins Winamp am laden (Schon seit 5 mins -.-) Alles auf Englisch...das wird funny (mann bin ich n Nerd -.-)


----------



## Veragron (6. Dezember 2007)

Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisfieber (6. Dezember 2007)

7 Days to the wolves  nightwish 
danach Benzin                      rammstein


----------



## Lurock (6. Dezember 2007)

Gorgoroth - Antichrist

Slayer - Cult

Rammstein - Rein Raus

und danach den Song den Isegrim
in dem Emo-Thread gepostet hat.^^


----------



## Veragron (6. Dezember 2007)

The Crystal Method - Created
Ich hab irgendwie einen Sinn dafür, jedesmal hier reinzuschauen wenn im Film/Serie die Titelmelodie gespielt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mccord (7. Dezember 2007)

OSCarr mix - by Roland™ (60.70mb, 66:12mins)


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Sean Paul - We be burnin' (Legalize it)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Weitermachen, weitermachen...
Ich hör grad Hollywood Studio Symphony - Swords Crossed


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

James Brown - Sex Machine

bin grad auf meiner "Shuffle Playlist" ^^


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Evanescence - Bring Me To Life


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

Franz Ferdinand - Take Me Out


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Evanescence - Lithium
Grad mal die ganzen alten CD's und Playlists nach denen abklappern - die Stimme ist himmlisch *seufz*


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Dezember 2007)

Dope - Die Motherfucker die
Finntroll - Trollhammaren


----------



## Veragron (7. Dezember 2007)

Wääh Finntroll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btt: Eisregen - Die schwarze Rose
(Ich müsste meine Playlists mal wieder umräumen...)


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

3 Inches of Blood - Lord of the Storm


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Hurt


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Roger Cicero - Kein Mann für eine Frau


----------



## Paule1991 (8. Dezember 2007)

Children of Bodom- Sixpounder
Die Ärzte - Ich hasse dich
Metallica  - Frantic


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Skull and Crossbones

aus "Pirates of the Caribbean", kA von wem das ist ^^


----------



## Boller (8. Dezember 2007)

From Autumn To Ashes - Deth Kult Social Club
... geiles Lied wie ich finde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisfieber (8. Dezember 2007)

Deathstars Blitzkrieg


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Lilium

aus "Elfen Lied"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Skull and Crossbones
> 
> aus "Pirates of the Caribbean", kA von wem das ist ^^



Von Hans Zimmer müsste das sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




System of a Down - Vicinity of Oscenity


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Danke ^^

FANTA 4 - Einfach sein.


----------



## Lordshadowkan (8. Dezember 2007)

Lady in Black (Uriah Heep)

Und nein , ich bin kein 60 Jähriger Opa, der den "alten Zeiten" nachtrauert^^
*freut sich auf das Uriah Heep Konzert , am 15.12*

MFG Lordshadowkan


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Jeff Beal - Rome Main Titel Theme


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park - Crawling


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Danke das du mich auf Linkin Park gegracht hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Linkin Park - In Pieces


----------



## derpainkiller (8. Dezember 2007)

KIZ - Hurensohn


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Primal Scream - Some Velvet Morning


----------



## Eisfieber (8. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz Mexiko


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Fundamental Alienation

Behemoth - Prometherion

Böhse Onkelz - Wenn wir einmal Engel sind

Böhse Onkelz - Kirche


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Vinylshakerz - Luv in Japan


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park - Bleed it Out
tut das guuuuut...


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park - No More Sorrow


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Mein Teil


----------



## Veragron (8. Dezember 2007)

Sonata Arctica - Full Moon


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Sum 41 - Kick Me When I'm High


----------



## Littleheroe (8. Dezember 2007)

linkin Park - What I've Done


warum hör ich das eigentlich? nächsteslied


----------



## Shadistar (8. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Tanz des Todes
Subway to Sally - Narben
In Extremo - Horizont
Samsas Traum - Riesenraddieb


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park - Papercut


----------



## Lurock (8. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Die Ratten

Subway to Sally - Eisblumen

Subway to Sally - Schneekönigin

Gorgoroth - Exit Through Carved Stones


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Dezember 2007)

Um die Linkin Park-Serie mal zu unterbrechen:

Iron Maiden - Be Quick, Or Be Dead


----------



## maggus (8. Dezember 2007)

Gratulation, endlich mal was gutes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Manowar - Hail and Kill


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Billy Talent - This Is How It Goes


----------



## Veragron (9. Dezember 2007)

TKKG (10): Alarm im Zirkus Sarani


----------



## Isandrael (9. Dezember 2007)

Bushido - Alles gute kommt von unten

Bushido - Pussy

Bushido - Geh nach Hause

Alicia Keys- No One


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Bullet for my Valentine - Scream, Aim, Fire!

Freu mich schon auf das neue Album. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (9. Dezember 2007)

Sputnik House Stream


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Mal wieder Rammstein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zündler (9. Dezember 2007)

per musik programm verschiede lieder zu nem endloss strang zusammen gebastelt ^^ (unter anderem: disturbed - stricken, drowning pool - brining me down,  soil - sinner, crystal method - name of the game, korn - chi, nightwish - amaranth, evanescene - bring me to live)

eigentlich alles reingepackt was man beim pvp gut hören kann ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - Bubbles




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## acid277 (9. Dezember 2007)

cradle of filth - a gothic romance

blutengel - demon of temptation


----------



## Lorille (9. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Wtf Lori..
> Das hier jemand normale Music hört.. Wer hätte gedacht das ich das noch erleben darf...
> Btw. ´N.E.R.D. - Rockstar´ <- Old but Gold!
> 
> ...



Yay!

Jetzt läuft gerade: Emery - Holding Out For A Hero 

I NEED A HERO!


----------



## iNaD (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre grade meine Playlist durch^^
Die geht 99:47:32 und ich bin grademal bei Lied 111.
Das ist von The Prodigy


----------



## Zrene (9. Dezember 2007)

blumio--------------> meine lieblingsrapper

vll hört hier jmd. auch noch so was..^^


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - Puritania

Metallica - Purify 
(das zwingt einen geradezu zum mitsingen!)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Static-X - Cannibal

PS: @Lurock - Habe mir mal Gorgoroth angehört....omg....Schlecht muss ich sagen, ist aber meine Meinung.^^


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Orange Range - Asterisk


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Static-X - Cannibal
> 
> PS: @Lurock - Habe mir mal Gorgoroth angehört....omg....Schlecht muss ich sagen, ist aber meine Meinung.^^


Das trifft mich echt hart! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Naja, ich muss zugeben, dass
ich auch mehr Dimmu höre, aber
das Bild da passte so schön in meine
Signatur und da... naja... siehste ja... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -killler- (9. Dezember 2007)

bushido  ^^- reich mir nicht deine hand


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Shiro Sagius - On the Precipice of Defeat


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

BuffedCast_Episode_64 

xD


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> BuffedCast_Episode_64
> 
> xD



Jetzt erst?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: JA!!! 1000ster Post...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Jetzt erst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



GZ! ^^

Apocalytica - Burn


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Habs mir eig. schon am FR runtergeldaen, hatte aber noch keine Zeit.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Dezember 2007)

Soil - Halo


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Ibelin

aus Kingdom of Heaven


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein -  Ich will

Rammstein - Rein Raus

Böhse Onkelz - Ich bin wie ich bin

Böhse Onkelz - Heilige Lieder


----------



## iNaD (10. Dezember 2007)

Jan Hegenberg's Album *Bam! Hegenberg*


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Nightmare - The World


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Rammstein -  Ich will
> 
> Rammstein - Rein Raus
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



No Doubt - Oi to the World


----------



## Thorgun (10. Dezember 2007)

Da heute mal alleine im Büro: Einslive , gerade Tony Mono 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (10. Dezember 2007)

Thorgun schrieb:


> Da heute mal alleine im Büro: Einslive , gerade Tony Mono
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Habe ich auch grade gehört, finde die ganzen Weihnachtsepisoden nicht so gut. Die anderen sind dann doch mal einen Lacher wert.


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

Streetlight Manifesto - That'll be the day


----------



## belphagor (10. Dezember 2007)

In Flames - Discover me like Emptiness


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Streetlight Manifesto - That'll be the day


Sowas darfst du nicht posten, das arme Kind da
hat das mit gekriegt, siehst du, das ist deine Schuld!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (10. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sowas darfst du nicht posten, das arme Kind da
> hat das mit gekriegt, siehst du, das ist deine Schuld!
> 
> 
> ...


Dein Metalkram ist natürlich viel besser...-.-"


----------



## maggus (10. Dezember 2007)

Hehe, die Zankerei immer .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich setz mal wieder einen auf denHaufen mit "Metalkram"

Blind Guardian - Dead Sound of Misery
und
Motörhead - Going to Brazil 
(Bei dem Song hab ich mir im November auf dem Konzert in der Menge ne Rippe angeknackst. Nächstes mal halte ich ein bisschen Abstand zur "Todeszone" direkt vor der Bühne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dein Metalkram ist natürlich viel besser...-.-"



Wenn er mir erklärt, was an Streetlight Manifesto schlecht sein sollte...künstlerisch sind die weit über dem Krach, den manche auch als "Death/Black/Whatever Metal" bezeichnen.

Und weils so schön ist:
Skaos - Mulata


----------



## Alcasim (10. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - Duality


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Dezember 2007)

Static-X   Otsego Amigo
Static-X   Pieces


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

Ill Nino - Rumba

Für euch Metalheads da draußen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (10. Dezember 2007)

Hey....ich höre

Ill Nino - I am loco 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Hey....ich höre
> 
> Ill Nino - I am loco
> 
> ...



Wäre der nächste Track auf der CD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Strung Out - Matchbook


----------



## Zorkal (10. Dezember 2007)

*Klaxons
*I'ts Not Over Yet


----------



## moddii (10. Dezember 2007)

linkin park album minutes to midnight


----------



## StyxZ (10. Dezember 2007)

moddii schrieb:


> linkin park album minutes to midnight



LP sucks *cough* *cough*

Benny Benassi - Satisfaction


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

StyxZ schrieb:


> LP sucks *cough* *cough*
> 
> Benny Benassi - Satisfaction



SHUT UP FOOL!

LP is der Hammer!!!


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Wenn er mir erklärt, was an Streetlight Manifesto schlecht sein sollte...künstlerisch sind die weit über dem Krach, den manche auch als "Death/Black/Whatever Metal" bezeichnen.
> 
> ....


Wenn du mir erklärst, was an Black Metal so schlecht sein soll.. künstlerich sind die weit über dem
was du da Musik nennst. Die ganzen Top- Gitarristen und Schlagzeuger kommen fast alle aus dem Bereich
Metal! Und warum sind so viele Metalbands weltberühmt, wenn sie künstlerich so weit unter deinem "Ska" stehen? Und nenn mir ein Band aus einer "Ska-Wave" welche so berühmt ist wie z.b. Dimmu Borgir oder Children of Bodom!
So, wie du siehst, kann ich dasselbe Argument vorbringen!

Zur Topic:

Children of Bodom - Living Dead Beat

Metallica - Frantic

Behemoth - Slaying The Prophets Ov Isa


----------



## StyxZ (10. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> SHUT UP FOOL!
> 
> LP is der Hammer!!!



Genau.. und der Sänger/in von Tokio Hotel isn Junge..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn du mir erklärst, was an Black Metal so schlecht sein soll.. künstlerich sind die weit über dem
> was du da Musik nennst. Die ganzen Top- Gitarristen und Schlagzeuger kommen fast alle aus dem Bereich
> Metal! Und warum sind so viele Metalbands weltberühmt, wenn sie künstlerich so weit unter deinem "Ska" stehen? Und nenn mir ein Band aus einer "Ska-Wave" welche so berühmt ist wie z.b. Dimmu Borgir oder Children of Bodom!
> So, wie du siehst, kann ich dasselbe Argument vorbringen!



Ich habe gehört, Tokio Hotel ist die bekannteste Band aus Deutschland - ergo müssen sie laut deiner Argumentation ja auch die Besten sein.

Zum künstlerischen Aspekt: Ich weiß nicht, ob du selber Musik machst oder ein Instrument spielst, aber als E-Gitarrist und geübter Ska-Posaunist sage ich dir: Ska ist ein kompliziertes Geflecht aus Reggae-Offbeat, Jazz-Takt und Gitarrenriffs, während "Metal", vornehmlich Death- und Blackmetal in der Regel auf einem simplen Riff mit einfachem Beat entsteht. Ausnahmen sind natürlich gelegentliche Soli, und Kompositionen von Meilensteinen wie Metallica oder Iron Maiden (Fear of the dark anyone?). Die haben aber nichts mit dem akustischen Müll zu tun, der von "Musik"gruppen wie CoB oder In Flames produziert wird.

Gorillaz - Dare (DFA Remix), um btt zu kommen.

Linkin Park sind - vor allem was Mike Shinoda und Mr. Hahn angeht gewaltige Soundtechniker, die wirklich wissen, wie ein Beat gemixt / gesamplet gehört und wie eine tontechnisch vollendete Komposition auszusehen hat.


----------



## Zorkal (10. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn du mir erklärst, was an Black Metal so schlecht sein soll.. künstlerich sind die weit über dem
> was du da Musik nennst. Die ganzen Top- Gitarristen und Schlagzeuger kommen fast alle aus dem Bereich
> Metal! Und warum sind so viele Metalbands weltberühmt, wenn sie künstlerich so weit unter deinem "Ska" stehen? Und nenn mir ein Band aus einer "Ska-Wave" welche so berühmt ist wie z.b. Dimmu Borgir oder Children of Bodom!
> So, wie du siehst, kann ich dasselbe Argument vorbringen!
> ...


Erfolg =I= Qualität
Außerdem halte ich von Bands die sich Monsterköstume anziehen oder sich schminken müssen um aufzufallen garnichts.Dazu noch dieses Antichrist und Dämonengesülze.


----------



## StyxZ (10. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Linkin Park sind - vor allem was Mike Shinoda und Mr. Hahn angeht gewaltige Soundtechniker, die wirklich wissen, wie ein Beat gemixt / gesamplet gehört und wie eine tontechnisch vollendete Komposition auszusehen hat.



Ja.. sie sind halt gute Soundtechniker .. dass geb ich zu..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber .. ihre Texte..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

StyxZ schrieb:


> Ja.. sie sind halt gute Soundtechniker .. das geb ich zu..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist halt Geschmackssache, aber nichts verwerfliches, da gefallen mir Texte wie z. Bsp. die von Dimmu Borgir wesentlich weniger gut. Linkin Park sind mit Minutes To Midnight halt bissl Richtung Emo Core gerückt - gefällt mir aber trotzdem.

Gorillaz - Dare (Junior Sanchez Remix)


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, Tokio Hotel ist die bekannteste Band aus Deutschland - ergo müssen sie laut deiner Argumentation ja auch die Besten sein.
> 
> Zum künstlerischen Aspekt: Ich weiß nicht, ob du selber Musik machst oder ein Instrument spielst, aber als E-Gitarrist und geübter Ska-Posaunist sage ich dir: Ska ist ein kompliziertes Geflecht aus Reggae-Offbeat, Jazz-Takt und Gitarrenriffs, während "Metal", vornehmlich Death- und Blackmetal in der Regel auf einem simplen Riff mit einfachem Beat entsteht. Ausnahmen sind natürlich gelegentliche Soli, und Kompositionen von Meilensteinen wie Metallica oder Iron Maiden (Fear of the dark anyone?). Die haben aber nichts mit dem akustischen Müll zu tun, der von "Musik"gruppen wie CoB oder In Flames produziert wird.
> 
> .....


Nein, das hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt,
nicht jede Band die bekannt ist, ist auch auf
künstlerisch-hohem Niveau! Aber ich sehe
CoB etc. nicht als akustischen Müll, denn
als E-Gittarist weiß ich auch, dass Metal meist
aus einfachen Riffs besteht aber gerade die
von dir angesprochenen Soli, sind das,
welches diese Musik so "prägt". Denn, als kleines
Beispiel aus dem akustischen Müll, 
CoB - Living Dead Beat, das Solo welches
Alexi Laiho etwa in der Mitte des Stückes
präsentiert ist ein relativ anspruchsvolles
Solo, welches nicht nur hohe Ausdauer
fordert sondern auch noch ein gewisses
Maß an Können, welches man wohl kaum
als "akustischen Müll" bezeichnen kann!
Aber das ist nur ein Beispiel aus dem Bereich,
es gibt noch tausende andere Lieder die
mit gewissen Soli bestückt sind welche man,
als "Durchschnittsgitarrist" nur mit Mühe lernen
kann!


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich sags mal so: 30 Sekunden bis 5 min. (Maiden :>) Solo entschädigen nicht für 5-15 Minuten Durchschnittskost.


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: 30 Sekunden bis 5 min. (Maiden :>) Solo entschädigen nicht für 5-15 Minuten Durchschnittskost.


Okay okay, ich gebs auf! Du hörst deine Musik und ich Meine! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber mit Maiden muss ich dir Recht geben! Das was Geers & Co da
los gelassen haben ist der Hammer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (10. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aber mit Maiden muss ich dir Recht geben! Das was Geers & Co da
> los gelassen haben ist der Hammer!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Traute Einigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Puking Peter war eh nur an den Kollegen, der Rammstein und Onkelz gepostet hat.

Richard Cheese - Wrong Way


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Traute Einigkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das war auch ich, aber auf eine weitere Diskussion
habe ich ehrlich gesagt kein Lust mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zur Topic:

Metallica - Enter Sandman

Slayer - Jihad

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Fort Minor - Belive Me


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Blink 182 - All the Smal Things


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Serj Tankian - Empty Walls

Netter Song. Freu mich schon auf das Album, das ich zu Weichnachten bekomme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ricca (11. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park - Bleed it out


----------



## Alcasim (11. Dezember 2007)

Limp Bizkit - Behind Blue Eyes


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Bullet For My Valentine - Her Voice Resides


----------



## Besieger (11. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz- So sind wir


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Meinen VDG Prof.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Bullet for my Valentine - Eye of the Storm

danach

Bullet for my Valentine - Scream, Aim, Fire!


----------



## maggus (11. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: 30 Sekunden bis 5 min. (Maiden :>) Solo entschädigen nicht für 5-15 Minuten Durchschnittskost.



Bei Iron Maiden entschädigt jedes Solo für so manchen Bockmist, z.B. das Dance of Death Album 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dave Murray, Adrian Smith, Steve Harris, Götter an den Klampfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur Janick Gers hüpft auf der Bühne immer rum, als hätte er vor der Show zu viel von den kleinen Pillen eingeworfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dementsprechend läuft auch grade im Player:
*Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark*


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

maggus schrieb:


> Bei Iron Maiden entschädigt jedes Solo für so manchen Bockmist, z.B. das Dance of Death Album
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wer sagt dir denn das Götter keine kleinen Pillen einwerfen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zur Topic:

Metallica - The Unforgiven II

Iron Maiden - Aces High

Iron Maiden - Flight Of Icarus

Manowar - Brothers of Metal


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Meinen inkompetent Nachbarn, der nur schei* laabert.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Böhse Onkelz- So sind wir




"So sind wir, und das ist unser Leben. Was kann es schöneres geben, als ein Onkel zu sein?..."

*dum di dum*

Böhse Onkelz - Für immer


----------



## Lorille (11. Dezember 2007)

Terrorgruppe - Nazis im Haus


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Serj Tankian - Empty Walls


----------



## maggus (11. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir denn das Götter keine kleinen Pillen einwerfen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie dürfen ja, aber bitte nicht so übertreiben, wie Herr Gers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (11. Dezember 2007)

RJD2 - Smoke & Mirrors (bin ich durch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCikg8LX3WM drauf gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (11. Dezember 2007)

Anberlin - Enjoy the silence


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

In Extremo - Hiemali Tempore


----------



## Shadistar (11. Dezember 2007)

Equilibrium - Der Sturm
Samsas Traum - Endstation Eden
Gorgoroth - Ritual
Children of Bodom - Silent Night, Bodom Night
Norgaroth - Black Metal ist Krieg!


P.s. Need more ST Lieder, wer viele hat pls PN an mich =D


----------



## Organasilver (11. Dezember 2007)

Schandmaul - Mitgift


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (11. Dezember 2007)

Jimi Hendrix - All along the watchtower


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Die elektronische Stimme der Dell-Kundenhotline... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Shadistar schrieb:


> P.s. Need more ST Lieder, wer viele hat pls PN an mich =D



Wh00t ist "ST"?^^


----------



## Shadistar (11. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wh00t ist "ST"?^^



Samsas Traum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deatho (11. Dezember 2007)

klaus badelt - he is a pirate


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Dezember 2007)

Serj Tankian - Empty Walls


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Rob Dougan - Clubbed to Death


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Serj Tankian - Empty Walls



Das hast du heute um 12-nochwas schonmal geschrieben.^^

@Shadistar: Kenn ich nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BTT: Serj Tankian - Baby


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Eddie Murphy - Party All the Time

Mal wieder Shuffle-Playlist


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Kreator - Suicide Terrorist

Kreator - Enemy of Godd

Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills

Iron Maiden - Ghost Of The Navigator


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Rhapsody - Dawn of Victory


----------



## Horrigan (11. Dezember 2007)

pessimist - pestilence / kreator : P


----------



## kargash (11. Dezember 2007)

Avantasia

Lost in Space

vom gleichnamigen Album

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o26SlmROH5Q


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Serj Tankian - Empty Walls


Acoustic!!!! Muahaha! ;D


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Fall Out Boy - Dance Dance


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Social Distortion - Don't Take Me For Granted


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - Scars


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach ist gut. Find nur grad die playlist nicht. Egal.
Grad hör ich Good Charlotte - The River. Danach kommt, ebenfalls von GC, Predictable.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - Blood


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Rise Against - Done with the Compass


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - Nothing Else Matters

ohje ohje, ich softie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - Last Resort 

hehe ^^


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Von wegen Softie Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hör grad Joy Enriquez - How Can I Not Love You
Und zur Hölle, ich weiß nicht wie das in meine Playlist kommt. Ebenmal den Song abtöten.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, ich wundere mich auch gerade wie

Nickelback - Rockstar

in meine Playlist kommen konnte...
Weg damit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Killswitch Engage - My Curse
Besser. Viel. Besser.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

jan Hegenberg - Cheater an die Wand


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

*gRINST* Jan Hegenberg - Einfach mal die Fresse Halten *gRINST* Das Gut.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Alien vs. Predator: Requiem  -  Trailer

Warum erinnern mich diese Aliens immer
an Power Rangers?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Tja, weil sie genauso peinlich aussehen?


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Warum erinnern mich Pala-Sets immer an Power Rangers? *grübel*


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Warum erinnern mich Pala-Sets immer an Power Rangers? *grübel*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Achja, Kekse. Ich würd gern einen essen. Und gz Lurock zur Nr. 555!


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Achja, Kekse. Ich würd gern einen essen. Und gz Lurock zur Nr. 555!


1. Falscher Thread, du meinst den Nachtschwärmer Thread mit Keksen...
2. Daaaaaanke!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Elvis... OMG

Ich muss meiner Schwester verbieten meinen PC zu verwenden...


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Mensch Blizardboy...benutz doch einfach ihren. Für P... ähh. Du weißt schon. Wenn du sie loswerden willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Elvis... OMG
> 
> Ich muss meiner Schwester verbieten meinen PC zu verwenden...


Mein Beileid! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Oasis - Morning Glory. Kenn ich garnich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Bloodhound Gang - I Hope you Die.


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

S2S - Eisblumen
ZomfG, wie siehtn meine Playlist aus o,O Panik.


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Muhahaha, wir haben 1 Seiten voll gespammt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manowar - Number 1


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Billy Talent -  Fallen Leavs


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Immediate Music - Serenata
Na, wer kennts?


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

keinen Plan...

Plain White T's - Last Call


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Immediate Music - Serenata
> Na, wer kennts?


Vom Namen her... kein Plan...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Ist aus Spiderman 3. 
Immediate Music - One Man's Courage


----------



## Lurock (11. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ist aus Spiderman 3.
> Immediate Music - One Man's Courage


Aaah, jezz wo du es sagst...
..ich fand den FIlm kagge...

Kreator - World Anarchy


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Sum 41 - Pieces


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich auch, aber die Musik ist lustig.
Sonic the Hedgehog - They Call Me Sonic


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Buzzcocks - Ever fallen in Love?


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Immediate Music - Avenger


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Flogging Molly - Devil's Dance Floor


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Serj Tankian - The Unthinking Majority


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Nirvana - Come As You Are


----------



## Veragron (11. Dezember 2007)

Die Ärzte - Männer sind Schweine


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Nirvana - Rape Me


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Nirvana - Come As You Are



Counter-Pusher! ^^


BTT: Serj Tankian - Money


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Counter-Pusher! ^^



?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Du pusht deine Beitragszahl aufs ÜBELSTE!!! xD


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Lass mich doch...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Nein! Will auch.^^

BTT: Switch Reloaded, wärend ich mit Blizardboy "kämpfe".^^


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Hab ich mir auch heut schon angeschaut!

Evanessence - Taking over me.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

In Extremo - Liam


----------



## Blizardboy (11. Dezember 2007)

Bloodhound Gang - Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss Uhn Tiss


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

Serj Tankian - Lie Lie Lie



lalalalalalalalalala lie lie lie lalalalalalalala lie lie lie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (12. Dezember 2007)

Wu Tang Clan - Windmill


----------



## Lanatir (12. Dezember 2007)

Insane Clown Posse - Riddle Box


----------



## Zorkal (12. Dezember 2007)

Jetztloc Party- Like eating Glass
Dann:Wolfmother-Joker and the thief


----------



## K0l0ss (12. Dezember 2007)

Bullet For My Valentine - Eye of the storm


----------



## Lurock (12. Dezember 2007)

Children of Bodom Stockholm Knockout Live DVD


----------



## Besieger (12. Dezember 2007)

> Dann:Wolfmother-Joker and the thief



Wolfmother- Woman


----------



## Shadistar (12. Dezember 2007)

My Chemical Romance - Bury Me In Black

Finntroll - Svartberg


----------



## Lurock (12. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Sinister Awakening

System of a Down - This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I Am On This Song


----------



## Lorille (12. Dezember 2007)

Shadistar schrieb:


> My Chemical Romance - Bury Me In Black



Foo Fighters - Cheer Up Boys (Your Makeup Is Running)


----------



## derpainkiller (12. Dezember 2007)

www.global-records.de


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Pain - Zombie Slam


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (12. Dezember 2007)

Rise Against - The Good Left Undone
Rise Against - Behind Closed Doors
Rise Against - Ready To Fall
...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

Serj Tankian - Saving Us

*erstmal das Album tothören*


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Die Hintergrundmusik von Star Wars: Battlefront II.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - Peephole


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Children of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?

Manowar - Blood Of The Kings

Iron Maiden - The Trooper


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Dezember 2007)

Tenacious D - Fuck Her Gently


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Schon wieder o,.O

E Nomine - Angst


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - Sad Statue

Rammstein - Sehnsucht

Behemoth - At The Left Hand Ov God


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Nebelpfade


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. Dezember 2007)

Stone Sour - Through Glass


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Cascada - Last Christmas


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Die Ärzte - Der Optimist


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Russell Watson - Star Trek - Where My Heart Will Take Me
Aye aye, Captain...


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Rhapsody - Flames of Revenge


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Meinen Ofen, der mir erzählt das meine Pizza fertig ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

*auch was ab haben will*

Billy Talent - Pins and Needles


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Gar nix grad :O


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Ajajajajajajajaja...

Linkin Park - With You


----------



## Zorkal (13. Dezember 2007)

Pixies-Where is my Mind
Was für ein großartiges Lied


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Ich bin wie ich bin


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Lord's Prayer
Ja, ganz richtig, ist Vater Unser auf englisch.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Nirvana - In Bloom

(bin mal eben ne halbe Stunde AFK, also seid ihr den Foren Spamer mal ne Zeit los ^^)


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Puuuh, endlich, ich dachte schon wir werden dich gar nemmer los!

Ne, Scherz -.-"

Children of Bodom - Hate Crew Death Roll


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Solex - Close to the Edge


----------



## Licanin (13. Dezember 2007)

Michael Schenker Group - Create and let Go


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Valve - The Portal Song


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

LvL 70 ETC - I´m Murloc


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Oh yeaaaaaaah! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Evanescence - My Immortal


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!

da bin ich wieder!

Billy Talent - Living in the Shadows


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
> 
> da bin ich wieder!
> 
> Billy Talent - Living in the Shadows


Ooooh my God, he`s back!

Primal Fear - Angel in Black


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Tjaaaaaa!

Rammstein - Moskau


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Knorkator - Es kotzt mich an
Und nebenbei lern ich Mathe, passt, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Buuh, Nachmacher!

Knorkator - Wir werden

Knorkator - Alter Mann (das ist witzig^^)


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Go! Go!

FLAME-MODE auf ON!!!

Fatboy Slim - Prais You


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Das Tier in Mir
_...frisches Fleisch von zarten Brüsten..._ *grinst*


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - Take Me



> E Nomine - Das Tier in Mir
> ...frisches Fleisch von zarten Brüsten... *grinst*



Mhhh... das könnt ich mir auch mal wieder anhören ^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Tier

Rammstein - Weißes Fleisch


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Fort Minor - Remember The Name


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Disney's Lions King - Hakuna Matata
Gott, davon werd ich immer so schlääääääfrig. *gähn*. -.-


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

^^

3 Inches of Blood - Swordmaster


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Mein Teil

(postet mal was... das is voll assi zwei Posts hinter einander zu haben)


----------



## Besieger (13. Dezember 2007)

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Voodooo Chile


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Schicksal.

Hoobastank - Crawling in the Dark


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Halo 2 OST - Peril


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Mutter

Rammstein - Ich will


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - Blood Brothers
mal semiafk n bissel...Chemie machen ;_;


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Marilyn Manson - Tainted Love


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Atm bei Cries in Vain angelangt


----------



## Besieger (13. Dezember 2007)

Stevie Ray Vaughan- Couldn't stand the water


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

SOAD - Chop Suey
Nun ganz AFK, wird dauern. Englisch büffeln und dann Bones. See yeh later.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Peer Gynt - Morgenstimmung

(ich weiß, ich weiß...)


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Dezember 2007)

Bullet For My Valentine - Eye of the Storm

Muss schon sagen. Die beiden neuen Bulelt Songs gefallen mir zum Teil besser als The Poison-Songs, wobei 4 Words nicht zu toppen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Sum 41 - Motivation


----------



## Besieger (13. Dezember 2007)

Stevie Ray Vaughn - Texas Flood


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park - Figure. 09


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Linkin Park - Figure. 09


*hust hust* Buuuh, *hust hust* LP ist kein Metal! *hust hust RÄUSPER*

Zur Topic:

Amon Amarth - Cry Of The Black Birds


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Der Threat heißt ja auch

"Was hört ihr gerade."

und nicht 

"Wenn ihr nicht Metal hört dürft ihr nichts schreiben!"


Linkin Park - P5hing Me A*wy (Live in Texas)


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Der Threat heißt ja auch
> 
> "Was hört ihr gerade."
> 
> ...


Stimmt, ein großer Fehler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Amon Amarth - Runes To My Memory


----------



## Besieger (13. Dezember 2007)

eric clapton - layla


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Sum 41 - The Hell Song


----------



## Lorille (13. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Pixies-Where is my Mind
> Was für ein großartiges Lied



Absolut großartig!

Deftones - Xerces


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Sum 51 - The Hell Song



Heißen die nicht Sum 41?

BTW : Serj Tankian - Sky is over


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - Lonely Day


----------



## Besieger (13. Dezember 2007)

eric clapton - cocaine


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - Purify

System of a Down - B.Y.O.B.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

*hust* 
Niemand hat was gesehen...


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> *hust*
> Niemand hat was gesehen...



Doch...ich...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Doch...ich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Garnicht Wahr!

MC Hammer - Cant Touch This


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Garnicht Wahr!
> 
> MC Hammer - Cant Touch This



Doch war...


HAMMER TIME  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Drowning Pool - Let The Bodys Hit The Floor


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der passt so gut^^

Amon Amarth - Valhall Awaits Me


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park - Numb


----------



## Lorille (13. Dezember 2007)

Boxcar Racer - I Am


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Green Day - Burn Out


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Hammerfall - The Fire Burns Forever


----------



## Lorille (13. Dezember 2007)

Mobb Deep - Capital P, Capital H


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Stabbing Wastward - The Thing I Hate


----------



## Lorille (13. Dezember 2007)

Rage Against The Fucking Machine - Ashes In The Fall


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Oasis - Wonderwall


----------



## Lorille (13. Dezember 2007)

No Doubt - Under Construction


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Amon Amarth - Asator


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Die Kampf-Musik von "Prince of Persia" ^^


----------



## Lurock (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Die Kampf-Musik von "Prince of Persia" ^^


Oooh jaa, lang her, habch au ma kurz gespielt...

Amon Amarth - With Oden On Our Side


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Vom Einser wohl gemerkt ^^

Hab das Spiel seit Ewigkeiten ^^


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Garnicht Wahr!
> 
> MC Hammer - Cant Touch This



MC Hammer - Too Sexy for my Shirt
Hate u. Ohrwurm Inc.


----------



## Blizardboy (13. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> MC Hammer - Too Sexy for my Shirt



Das is von "Right Said Fred" und heißt "I’m Too Sexy" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nix für ungut aber MC Hammer als Tunte zu verschreien geht einfach nicht ^^


----------



## Veragron (13. Dezember 2007)

Uhm wtf. Dann hat mein MediaPlayer ne Macke. x_x
btt: E Nomine - Jesus von Nazareth


----------



## Tombkeeper (14. Dezember 2007)

Nabend , ich höre gerade 

Mike Jones - Mr. Jones


----------



## Veragron (14. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Die Runen von Asgard


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

Wu Tang Clan - Get Em Out Ya Way Pa


----------



## Veragron (14. Dezember 2007)

Jan Hegenberg - Das ganze Leben ist ein LOL


----------



## Thront (14. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Dezember 2007)

Jan Hegenberg - Die Horde Rennt


----------



## Karzaak (14. Dezember 2007)

Placebo - Where is your Mind

immer mal wieder geil zum hören  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (14. Dezember 2007)

Disney's Christmas Songs - Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer
Hachja...ich weiß noch, als wir das in der dritten gesungen haben. Der Musiklehrer liegt bis heute im Koma.


----------



## Blizardboy (14. Dezember 2007)

Tek-Fox - Bass Infektion (Internet Radio)


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

Blumentopf - Chin Chin


----------



## Blizardboy (14. Dezember 2007)

Fast Domino - I'm Walking


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

Shitdisco - 72 Virgins


----------



## K0l0ss (14. Dezember 2007)

Bullet For My Valentine - Intro  dann den natlosen Übergang auf --->  Bullet For My Valentine - Her Voice Resides

Als ich das das erste mal gehört habe, habe ich mich echt erschrocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

Ugly KO - What Next?


----------



## Shadistar (14. Dezember 2007)

Samsas Traum - Der Weg Nach Norden


----------



## Kawock (14. Dezember 2007)

... But Alive - Ich will Ilona Christen die Brille von der Nase schlagen

-> danach
Muff Potter - Allesnurgeklaut


----------



## Blizardboy (14. Dezember 2007)

Fall Out Boy - Thanks For The Memories


----------



## Dreamweaver (14. Dezember 2007)

Ministry - Burn inside


----------



## Blizardboy (14. Dezember 2007)

Buffed Cast 65!


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

RX Bandits - Holy Wars


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Dezember 2007)

Den Typen im TS die was labern...


----------



## Grishnagh (14. Dezember 2007)

Sepultura: Cut-Throat


----------



## Lorille (14. Dezember 2007)

Timbaland (feat Fall Out Boy) - One & Only


----------



## belphagor (14. Dezember 2007)

Soilwork-Distance


----------



## Zorkal (14. Dezember 2007)

Bloc Party-The Present


----------



## Dreamweaver (14. Dezember 2007)

Ajo jetzt gerade buffed cast 65


----------



## Alcasim (14. Dezember 2007)

Break Stuff - Limp Bizkit


----------



## Veragron (14. Dezember 2007)

Die drei ??? - Geheimakte UFO


----------



## Lorille (15. Dezember 2007)

Timbaland - Kill Yourself


----------



## Bankchar (15. Dezember 2007)

sämtliche Rise against alben


----------



## Organasilver (15. Dezember 2007)

ähhhmm...lautes Pfeifen, unterlegt mit Rammstein *Box direkt neben Ohr ein wenig...überdreht gewesen grml*


----------



## Kawock (15. Dezember 2007)

As i lay Dying - A thousand steps

Zum Wach werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninjafutzi (15. Dezember 2007)

Týr - Lord of Lies


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Fallen Arises


----------



## Shadistar (15. Dezember 2007)

My Chemical Romance - Helena


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Cradle of Filth - Under Huntress Moon


----------



## Shadistar (15. Dezember 2007)

Samsas Traum - Ein Kater kennt den Weg


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Kriegsphilosophie


----------



## Shadistar (15. Dezember 2007)

Eisregen - Elektro Hexe


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Christgrinding Avenue


----------



## Shadistar (15. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Unsterblich


----------



## Bankchar (15. Dezember 2007)

disturbed - prayer


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Inner Sanctum


----------



## Shadistar (15. Dezember 2007)

Samsas Traum - Satanshimmel voller Geigen


----------



## Bankchar (15. Dezember 2007)

disturbed - the game


----------



## Shadistar (15. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Türke Türke


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Chosen Legacy


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Ohne mich!


----------



## Shadistar (15. Dezember 2007)

Ensiferum - Goblin Dance
Equilibrium - der Sturm
Children of Bodom - Are you dead yet


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Was ich grade höre steht bei mir jetzt immer bei last.fm(Link in der Signatur)
Meldet euch doch auch mal an.


----------



## LittleFay (15. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Superstar


----------



## Cope22 (16. Dezember 2007)

Eisbrecher - Kein Mitleid


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Grave Digger - Rheingold

Böhse Onkelz - Für immer


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Was ich grade höre steht bei mir jetzt immer bei last.fm(Link in der Signatur)
> Meldet euch doch auch mal an.



Wie ist das gemeint?

BTT: Machine Head - Bite The Bullet


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Nie wieder


----------



## Alcasim (16. Dezember 2007)

Limp Bizkit - Re-arranged


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Prometherion


----------



## Rabenbunt (16. Dezember 2007)

Das angenehme Rauschen der Spülmaschine.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

Machine Head - Now I Lay Thee Down

*Bang Bang mit Kopf auf Tischplatte hau*


----------



## Lorille (16. Dezember 2007)

Jay-Z feat. Nas - Success


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Manowar - Kings of Metal


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

Machine Head  - Halo


----------



## Shadistar (16. Dezember 2007)

Nargaroth - Black Metal ist Krieg
Cotzraiz - Stolz und Stark


----------



## Blizardboy (16. Dezember 2007)

Jan Hegenberg - Trigardon


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Nagelfar - Seelenland


----------



## Shadistar (16. Dezember 2007)

Samsas Traum - F.M.N.F

Samsas Traum - Rache

Samsas Traum - Monster

Samsas Traum - Sterbende Liebe

Samsas Traum - Die vernichtung des Gabriels


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Conquer All


----------



## WWC_Angeldeath (16. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - Left Behind


----------



## Alcasim (16. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - Fu** it all


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

Alcasim schrieb:


> Slipknot - Fu** it all



Das Lied heißt aber >Surfacing< !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (16. Dezember 2007)

Samsas Traum :

Album : Heiliges Herz - Das Schwert Deiner Sonne

1 	Intro	
2 	Heiliges Herz 
3 	Auf den Spiralnebeln 
4 	Durch springende Lippen 
5 	Im Auge des Sturms
6 	Schlaf in den Flammen 
7 	Heiliges Herz 
8 	Outro
9 	Anti (SAW III UR - Version)
10 	Anti (SAW III TH - Version)
11 	Bis an das Ende der Zeit





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slit of Arthas (16. Dezember 2007)

Folly - Broken
geile Band. Und so sympathisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.myspace.com/follycore


----------



## Ninjafutzi (16. Dezember 2007)

Versengold - Einerley  
'_Was kümmern mich die Engelschöre
Was das Geschwätz vom Paradies
Wenn ich der Brüder Singsang höre
Wenn ich das Leben mir begieß
Der Himmel ist mir einerlei und liegt in großer Ferne
Auch kann er nicht viel schöner sein als meine Stammtaverne_'



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (16. Dezember 2007)

Will Smith - Holy Roller


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - God if the mind


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Children of Bodom - Needled 24/7


----------



## Dreamweaver (16. Dezember 2007)

Alif Tree - Enough (Sinners Lounge - The Erotic Sessions  [CD2])

hrhr


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Dezember 2007)

Serj Tankian - Lie Lie Lie


----------



## Blizardboy (16. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park - Session


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - Pulse Of The Maggots


----------



## Blizardboy (16. Dezember 2007)

Nirvana - Come As You Are


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

W. Moers - Die 13 1/2 Leben des Käpt`n Blaubär (letztes kapitel)
zum 163. Mal... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (16. Dezember 2007)

TKKG 51 : Gangster auf der Gartenparty
Eigentlich armselige Folge, aber was solls...


----------



## nii_chan (17. Dezember 2007)

Aural Vampire
Muriarizumu
x3


----------



## Valanihirae (17. Dezember 2007)

Venom - Antechrist :> (kA wieso die Band das mit E geschrieben hat^^)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Das Geheimnis meiner Kraft


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - Frantic


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Stratovarius - Hunting High and Low


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Serj Tankian - Lie Lie Lie



Und? Wie findest du die Solo-Songs von ihm so?


BTW: Disturbed - Liberate


----------



## SixtenF (17. Dezember 2007)

Sisters of Mercy - Temple of Love


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Feuerkind


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Grad extrem kb die s2s CDs rauszusuchen. Daher ===> Stratovarius - Playing with Fire


----------



## derpainkiller (17. Dezember 2007)

Die Ärzte - Jazz ist anders

War am Wochenende auf Ärzte Konzert in Mannheim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Gorgoroth - Antichrist


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gorgoroth - Antichrist



*!*


----------



## Minati (17. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park - Shadow of the Day

danach:

Foo Fighter's - The Pretender


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Der Exorzist


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - Violent Pornography


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Möp. Du denkst auch nur an das eine. Na, was mein ich wohl?



Spoiler



Metal...was dachtest du denn?



btt: E Nomine - Lucifer.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Möp. Du denkst auch nur an das eine. Na, was mein ich wohl?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der war gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Ich muss die E N Alben noch bis zu den Weihnachtsferien schaffen.
Ergo, ipso facto: E Nomine - Deine Welt


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - Sorgens kammer - Del II


----------



## Brixx (17. Dezember 2007)

Nargaroth - Vom Traum die Menschheit zu töten 
danach Taunusheim oder Bergthron xD


----------



## Szyslak (17. Dezember 2007)

So schafft man natürlich ~1k Posts in 2 Monaten :>

Damits nicht nur OT ist: Radio ~~


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Battlestar Galactica: A New Crew in Town

Guckst du hier für Video.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> So schafft man natürlich ~1k Posts in 2 Monaten :>
> 
> ......


Wen meinst du?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Würd ich auch gern mal wissen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (17. Dezember 2007)

mhm..
Lurgron.. ;<

BTT: Stauschau ~~


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Puuh, ich dachte schon du meinst mich...


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

webradio: monkeyblues


----------



## Szyslak (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiss, dass ihr weiterhin den Sinn des Threads erhaltet, aber dennoch finde ich das es unnötiger Spam ist... Ihr schmeisst euch ein Album rein, hört es ab (oder von mir aus klickt Ihr euch durch eure Songs) von oben bis unten und postet alle 3 Minuten den nächsten Song. Da steckt für mich Postcounter pushing hinter.
Macht dochmal ne Sammlung von ein paar Songs und postet sie dann. Wie schon gesagt, ich zweifel nicht den Sinn eurer Postings hier an, der ist wohl erhalten, ich finde es halt super nervig und da bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige.

BTT: Radio Werbung..


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Manowar - Brothers Of Metal


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Wieder den BSG Song^^ ders einfach cool


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich weiss, dass ihr weiterhin den Sinn des Threads erhaltet, aber dennoch finde ich das es unnötiger Spam ist... Ihr schmeisst euch ein Album rein, hört es ab (oder von mir aus klickt Ihr euch durch eure Songs) von oben bis unten und postet alle 3 Minuten den nächsten Song. Da steckt für mich Postcounter pushing hinter.
> Macht dochmal ne Sammlung von ein paar Songs und postet sie dann. Wie schon gesagt, ich zweifel nicht den Sinn eurer Postings hier an, der ist wohl erhalten, ich finde es halt super nervig und da bin ich bestimmt nicht der einzige.
> 
> BTT: Radio Werbung..



Sry: Mimimi!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Serj Tankian - Feed Us


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Manowar - Fighting The World


----------



## Shadistar (17. Dezember 2007)

Postcounter pushing ftw!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Samsas Traum - Elite


----------



## Zorkal (17. Dezember 2007)

Kaiser Chiefs-Everythin is Avarage Nowadays


----------



## Amarillo (17. Dezember 2007)

Foo Fighters


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Dezember 2007)

*Linkin Park-CD einschieb*


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Oo ....


Metallica - Whisky In The Jar


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Klingt lecker. Muss ich mal ausprobieren.
Die drei ??? - Und das Geisterschiff


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

DoHpäHlpösCHt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich kanns mir nicht verkneifen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klick mich!


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark


----------



## Awake (18. Dezember 2007)

The Fray - She Is

mööh.


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

boysetsfire

After The Eulogy


----------



## Besieger (18. Dezember 2007)

Foo Fighters - The Pretender

könnt ich mir 1000 ma ancheinander neiziehn eins der geilsten Lieder bisher von der Band


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Blind Guardian - Mirror Mirror


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Dezember 2007)

das da


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Foo Fighters - The Pretender
> 
> könnt ich mir 1000 ma ancheinander neiziehn eins der geilsten Lieder bisher von der Band



Ich habs mir einmal angehört...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Static-X - Deliver Me


----------



## Lorille (18. Dezember 2007)

Fergie vs. Metallica - London Bridge But True

Made of pure win.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - The Unforgiven II


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Static-X - Gimm Gimme Shock Treatment

und danach:

Static-X - Anything But This


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Hab mir au mal den Serj Tankian angehört, des is echt net soo schlecht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Serj Tankian - Empty Walls


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hab mir au mal den Serj Tankian angehört, des is echt net soo schlecht...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe, ist schließlich der Sänger von System of a Down. Da konnte das Album garnicht schlecht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Static-X - Cannibal


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Grave Digger - Maidens Of War


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - ...To Be Loved


----------



## Amarillo (18. Dezember 2007)

http://www.brain-style.de/content/view/1654/423/


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

Children of Bodom - Living Dead Beat


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - Snakes


----------



## Rabenbunt (18. Dezember 2007)

The Who - Pinball Wizard


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - Sad Statue


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Und wieder Papa Roach, diesmal aber mit "Never Enough". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (18. Dezember 2007)

SoaD, diesmal Chop Suey


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - Life Is A Bullet

Peng!


----------



## uNrEaL2K (19. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Papa Roach - Life Is A Bullet
> 
> Peng!



geiler song, atm hör ich kollegah's zuhältertape volume 1 hoch und runter 

geil ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> geiler song, atm hör ich kollegah's zuhältertape volume 1 hoch und runter
> 
> geil ne
> 
> ...


Haaaallo uNrEaL...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na, wie gehts uns?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## K0l0ss (19. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Haaaallo uNrEaL...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Static-X - I want to fucking break it

Static-X - I'm the One


----------



## Szyslak (19. Dezember 2007)

Justin Timerlake - Cry me a river
Chris Brown - Fallen Angel


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ja?


----------



## uNrEaL2K (19. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Haaaallo uNrEaL...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , danke der nachfrage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

-King of Queens- xD


----------



## Besieger (19. Dezember 2007)

Led Zepplin live at o2 Arena


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

uNrEaL2K schrieb:


> Sehr gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Freut mich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:

Metallica - The Memory Remains


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Weit weg


----------



## Shadistar (19. Dezember 2007)

Samsas Traum - Die Liebe Gottes; Eine Märchenhafte Black Metal Operette


----------



## Veragron (19. Dezember 2007)

Survivor - Eye of the Tiger
Und nebenbei mache ich Deutsch. Und ich brauch das Lied, um zu überleben. Und ich hab einen Tigerava im Forum und @myBuffed.

ZOMFG! STALKER! SIE SIND UNTER UNS!!!! *Panik*


----------



## Lurock (19. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I am On This Song.

Ich liebe diese kranke Lied! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (19. Dezember 2007)

Stratovarius - Playing with Fire


...and my Joint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Gehasst, verdammt, vergöttet

Und da fällt mir auf, der Refrain ist so Hammer, den muss ich gleich in meine Signatur schreiben. :O


----------



## Thront (19. Dezember 2007)

MC hammer


----------



## Szyslak (19. Dezember 2007)

Das höre ich grade..

All!N1 - I Know What U Like
Sean Kingston - Take you there
Chris Brown - Fallen Angel
Ryan Leslie - IRINA
Cherish - Killa
Mario ft. Naz & CJ - Who I Am
Donellshawn - Mr Brand New
Cristian Alexanda ft. Fabolous - Somethin' Bout You
Timbaland ft. One Republic - Apologize (Remix)
Taio Cruz - I Can't Say Go
Usher ft. One Chance - U Can't
Omarion ft. Missy Elliot - Full Control
Marc Gregory - Full Control
Shayne Ward - U Got Me So
Travis - Your Song
Blake Lewis ft. Lupe Fiasco - Know My Name
Muri ft. Sahib - Monogamy Policy
3AM - All I Want For Christmas
2529 ft. Shockwave - Runny
Francisco - Please Believe It
Jay Sean - Stay
Nino - I Want It
Chris Brown - ABC's
L.O.V.E. - Start Right Here
Ryan Leslie - I Gets Money
A.K. ft. Pain - Drop It Down
Chris Brown ft. T-Pain - Greatness
Hani ft. Nonsens - Promo
Medeiros - You Oughta Know
J.R. - All I Want Is You
Kanye West ft. Ash King - I Just Wanna Love You
Nate Evans - Murder Mystery

So far.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gn8!


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

doginabag - the fratellis (oder frattelis oder frattellis, ka)

der thread bringts irgendwie nicht. jeder schreibt was rein, doch niemand liest es...

mal ehrlich. wann habt ihr hier mal was gelesen?


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

lesen verstöst gegen die netiquette


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

rumspammen auch. schau mal auf "letzer beitrag von:" in der foren ansicht.

thront
thront
thront
thront
thront
Littleheroe
thront

usw..


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

ich höre gerade: praise you  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






..... ich weiss... das ist das letzte


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

ich hör immernoch fratellis (oder wie auch immer die heissen)


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

nein nein nein : nein nein nein


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

ja?


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

is tatsächlich ne band

hab den sänger mal verprügelt... jaja .. kassel ist schon ein drecksloch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich lese die meissten Posts hier drinne. Aber sone Sachen wie Szyslak gepostet hat.
Ist ja gut gemeint, aber bei SO VIEL Text mach ich mir nicht die Mühe und les jedes einzelne Lied. Sry, ist aber so.

Böhse Onkelz - Das ist mein Leben


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

geh cartoons network schauen und spam nicht rum


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

genau


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

sag ich ja


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

immer die selben oder


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Littleheroe schrieb:


> geh cartoons network schauen und spam nicht rum



Und das sagt mir ne 15jähriger! ROFL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

das sag ich dem thront


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

warn wir nicht alle mal jung


----------



## Littleheroe (20. Dezember 2007)

die frage ist, ob du schon warst oder noch bist.

ich weis selber, welches von beiden ich bin. chuck norris, bin ich, jaja. glaubste nicht, was?

tjy, selber schuld *roundhousekick*


----------



## Thront (20. Dezember 2007)

war- leider... ich vermisse die zeit und mein unbekümmertes sündiges leben


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Da ham sich ja 2 Spammer gefunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:

Behemoth - At The Left Hand Ov God


----------



## Szyslak (20. Dezember 2007)

> Ich lese die meissten Posts hier drinne. Aber sone Sachen wie Szyslak gepostet hat.
> Ist ja gut gemeint, aber bei SO VIEL Text mach ich mir nicht die Mühe und les jedes einzelne Lied. Sry, ist aber so.
> 
> Böhse Onkelz - Das ist mein Leben


Ich mach mir lieber die Mühe einmal alle Songs zu posten als wenn ich alle 3 Min mein Postcounter und den Thread hier pushe.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich mach mir lieber die Mühe einmal alle Songs zu posten als wenn ich alle 3 Min mein Postcounter und den Thread hier pushe.



Damit hast du ja auch (fast) vollkommen Recht. Doch seien wir mal ehrlich, wer macht sich die Mühe diese ganze Liste zu lesen. 3-4 Stk. gehen ja noch, aber 20+?

(Ich mache es jetzt einfach mal etwas zusammengefasster)
BTT:

Böhse Onkelz - Heut Nacht
wieder B.O. - Erinnerung
und nochmal B.O. mit "Wie tief willst du noch sinken?"


----------



## ralonsi (20. Dezember 2007)

Sepultura - Chaos AD. ----- Amen Inner Self


----------



## Szyslak (20. Dezember 2007)

> Damit hast du ja auch (fast) vollkommen Recht. Doch seien wir mal ehrlich, wer macht sich die Mühe diese ganze Liste zu lesen. 3-4 Stk. gehen ja noch, aber 20+?
> 
> (Ich mache es jetzt einfach mal etwas zusammengefasster)


Ich sehe nicht ein wo das Problem bei 20+ Lieder ist. Wer einigermaßen lesen kann hat die Songs in max. 20 Sec durchgelesen.
Btw lese ich mir auch nicht alle Beiträge durch, wenn da jemand alle 3 Mins nen neuen Song postet. Biste mal 2 Std afk oder so hast du 5 neue Seiten und das liest sich garantiert keiner durch. Eher liest sich jemand 20 Songs durch anstatt 5 Seiten Einzelpostings.

BTT:
Radio: Nickelback - Rockstar (kp)


----------



## Possessed (20. Dezember 2007)

Debauchery (z.zt das "Back in Blood" Album)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht ein wo das Problem bei 20+ Lieder ist. Wer einigermaßen lesen kann hat die Songs in max. 20 Sec durchgelesen.
> Btw lese ich mir auch nicht alle Beiträge durch, wenn da jemand alle 3 Mins nen neuen Song postet. Biste mal 2 Std afk oder so hast du 5 neue Seiten und das liest sich garantiert keiner durch. Eher liest sich jemand 20 Songs durch anstatt 5 Seiten Einzelpostings.



Naja, wie gesagt. Ich les eher 3 einzelne Zeilen als so einen Roman. Jedem das seine.

BTT: Papa Roach - Revenge, danach Snakes ...


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

TKKG 33 - Wer raubte das Millionenpferd?
*grins*


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Children of Bodom - In Your Face


----------



## Minati (20. Dezember 2007)

kurz & knapp

das komplette album von den Foo's (apostroph ist so von mir gewollt) mit: echoes, silence, patience & grace (hoffentlich war das jetzt richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (20. Dezember 2007)

@Minati

Deine Sig kenne ich irgendwo her, nicht wahr Szyslak....so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (20. Dezember 2007)

> @Minati
> 
> Deine Sig kenne ich irgendwo her, nicht wahr Szyslak....so ähnlich
> 
> ...


Ja.
Den Spruch in meiner Sig habe ich aber vor 2 Tagen von nem Kollegen gehört und es dann gestern in meine Sig eingefügt.
Vorher kannte ich Minatis gar nicht.


BTT: Radio - Gwen Stefani


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Machine Head - All Falls Down

danach:

Machine Head - Descend The Shades Of Night


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Children of Bodom - Silent Night, Bodom Night


----------



## Minati (20. Dezember 2007)

ich habe meine sig auch von StudiVZ geklaut. und StudiVZ kenne ich schon seit *überleg* September. Aber es ist unsinnig, wegen ner Sig zu diskutieren oder ähnliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BtT
Das neue Album von Alicia Keys


----------



## Szyslak (20. Dezember 2007)

> ich habe meine sig auch von StudiVZ geklaut. und StudiVZ kenne ich schon seit *überleg* September. Aber es ist unsinnig, wegen ner Sig zu diskutieren oder ähnliches
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ololol
Jetzt rate mal woher mein Kollege den Spruch aus meiner Sig hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da gibts wohl ne Gruppe die so heisst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> BtT
> Das neue Album von Alicia Keys


Nice, Alicia Keys macht super Musik!

Moi:
Radio: DÄ - Junge
naja..


----------



## Shadistar (20. Dezember 2007)

Samsas Traum - Rache


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Eisblumen
Und an unserem Badezimmerfenster sind welche o,.o

Btw. Seite 69. Hähähä. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alcasim (20. Dezember 2007)

Hab grad ne Endlosschleife von Limp Bizkit drin <3

Limp Bizkit - Re-arranged
Limp Bizkit - Boiler
Limp Bizkit - Rollin (Uncensored)
Limp Bizkit - My Way
Limp Bizkit - Hot Dog (geniales Lied ^,^)
Limp Bizkit - Eat you alive
Limp Bizkit - Nookie
Limp Bizkit - No sex
Limp Bizkit - Faith
Limp Bizkit - Just drop dead

_____

Schein wohl der perfekte Thread zu sein um seine Postzahl zu verbessern... *zu Shadi schau*


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Feuerland

Subway to Sally - Eisblumen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Cascada - Last Christmas, danach Disney's Christmas Songs - Rudolph, the Red Nosed Reindeer.
Zählen beide zu meinen Lieblingsliedern, nicht nur in der Weihnachtszeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (20. Dezember 2007)

Hammerfall - Blood Bound
Böhse Onkelz - Danke Für Nichts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Samsas Traum - Satanas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - Progenies Of The Great Apocalypse


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Hurt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Lasst es uns tun


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Ne, grade keine Lust.
Linkin Park - Crawling


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Slayer - Cult


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Die drei ??? - Verdeckte Fouls


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Die drei ??? - Verdeckte Fouls



Am besten finde ich immernoch "Das Geisterschloss" - oder so ähnlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Böhse Onkelz - Das ist mein Leben


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Slayer - Consfearacy


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Ich


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Invaluable Darkness


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Am besten finde ich immernoch "Das Geisterschloss" - oder so ähnlich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaaah, Geisterschloss ist auch cool. Hören tu ich im Moment nichts, dafür lese ich 'Die drei ??? - Gefahr im Verzug'. 
Muh.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Jaaah, Geisterschloss ist auch cool. Hören tu ich im Moment nichts, dafür lese ich 'Die drei ??? - Gefahr im Verzug'.
> Muh.



Am liebsten höre ich die "Grusel"-Folgen...wahrscheinlich weil ich so ein John Sinclair-Fanatiker bin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Böhse Onkelz - Deutschland im Herbst


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Sowas wie ' ~ und der Nebelberg'? *gleich mal einwerf*


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Prometherion


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Was sind denn das da für Typen in deiner Sig? Lord Voldemorts Geschwister? o,O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Jop, oder "Der tanzende Feuerteufel" oder, mal überlegen, "Tal des Schreckens". Naja, der ganze Kram, der an John Sinclair von der Spannung her mithalten kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die drei ??? haben ihren eigenen Stil, aber über John Sinclair geht garnichts.

BTT: Böhse Onkelz - Ich bin in Dir


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Was sind denn das da für Typen in deiner Sig? Lord Voldemorts Geschwister? o,O


Wer ist "Lord Voldemort"?
Das sind Dimmu Borgir, das wusstest du nicht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

So, wieder zum guten alten "American Shit" greifen:

Rob Zombie - The Devil's Rejects


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Oooooh ja, Rob Zombie - Two-Lane Blacktop
Need for Speed!

Und @Lurock. Nö, wusste ich nicht. Und zu Lord Voldemort - hast du nie Harry Potter gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> ......
> Und @Lurock. Nö, wusste ich nicht. Und zu Lord Voldemort - hast du nie Harry Potter gelesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oooh, mmh, muss wohl lang her sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ topic:

Immortal - Blashyrkh


----------



## Isvind (20. Dezember 2007)

Windir- Todeswalzer
danach
Gorgoroth- Blood stains the circle


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Oooooh ja, Rob Zombie - Two-Lane Blacktop
> Need for Speed!



Und das ist noch eines seiner nicht so guten Lieder.
Das geilste ist und bleibt vorerst: Superbeast

Apropo - gleich mal reinschieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Um die Wartezeit zu Bones zu überbrücken, zieh ich mir jetzt noch ne Folge ST Enterprise rein. ' 'Cause I've got faith in the heart...'


----------



## Besieger (20. Dezember 2007)

Johnny Cash- Gods Gonna Cut You Down


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Immortal - Battles In The North


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Rob Zombie - Meet The Creeper

"See The Dead In Your Eyes!"

Hui, geilo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Muppet Show - Drum Battle

Das Tier ist so hammergeil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Die Geräusche eines heftigen Phaser-, pardon, Phasenkanonengefechts. Und Disruptoren. Zomfg, LASERGUNZ PEW PEW!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre jetzt den wohl geilsten Live-Auftritt, den Metal jemals auf diesem Planeten hatte:

Metallica - S&M

Absoluter Hammer, wenn man ein Orchester mit Metal verbindet!!!


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich höre jetzt den wohl geilsten Live-Auftritt, den Metal jemals auf diesem Planeten hatte:
> 
> Metallica - S&M
> 
> Absoluter Hammer, wenn man ein Orchester mit Metal verbindet!!!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Weißt du wie viele Bands mit Orchester spielen?
Ziieemlich viele! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja, aber bei Metallica ist es was besonderes, weil:

1. Es das erste mal war

2. Weil es das wahrscheinlich letzte mal war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Und keine Band klingt mit Orchester so geil wie Metallica! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ja, aber bei Metallica ist es was besonderes, weil:
> 
> 1. Es das erste mal war
> 
> ...


Sicher?
Vllt der einzigste Liveauftritt mit Orchester,
aber im Studio etc. da hat doch bestimmt mal
ein Orchester mit geträllert...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Ich zitiere mich hierbei selbst:



VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich höre jetzt den wohl geilsten *Live-Auftritt*, den Metal jemals auf diesem Planeten hatte:



O.K.?^^

BTT: So, grade läuft Master Of Puppets *voll headbangin'*


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Für eine gute Band mit Orchester & Chor, dafür ohne Gesang, kann ich Immediate Music empfehlen. Die haben u.a. Das Spiderman 3 Theme geschrieben.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Ja, aber die machen das wahrscheinlich ständig. Aber bei Metallica war das Once an for all. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mich hierbei selbst:
> O.K.?^^
> 
> ....


Kp, was du mir damit sagen willst.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zur topic:

Metallica - Purify

Meiner Meinung nach das beste Lied von denen!
Danach kommt The Unforgiven II dann Enter Sandman!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Sicher?
> Vllt der einzigste Liveauftritt mit Orchester,
> aber im Studio etc. da hat doch bestimmt mal
> ein Orchester mit geträllert...



Du hast das geschrieben. Und mit meinem, von mir selbst stammenden Zitat, wollte ic unterstreichen, dass ich hierbei auf Live-Auftritte anspiele.

BTT: Metallica S&M - *The Thing That Should Not Be


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du hast das geschrieben. Und mit meinem, von mir selbst stammenden Zitat, wollte ic unterstreichen, dass ich hierbei auf Live-Auftritte anspiele.


Mmmh, klingt logisch, aber ich weigere mich meinen Fehler einzugestehen, ok? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - No Leaf Clover

Wieder S&M.


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Mach ich auch mal mit:

Matellaci ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) - The Memory Remains


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - Devil's Dance


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Iron Maiden - The Number Of The Beast (Live)

sehr geil!


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park - Bleed it Out
Und ich hab mich gerade mit dem Messer geschnitten. Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass mein wmp einen ausgeprägten Sinn für Zynik bzw. Zweckpessimismus hat. x_x


----------



## Lurock (20. Dezember 2007)

Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark (Live @ Rock in Rio)

Des is au soo geil!
Ich kanns mit meiner Gitarre
mittlerweile aufm Rücken spielen
so oft wie ich das Lied spiele... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

OK...dann hör ich jetzt mal Rob Zombie mit "Let it *ALL* Bleed Out" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

Ho-ho. Ich lach mich tot.
Ups. Verdammt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ho-ho. Ich lach mich tot.
> Ups. Verdammt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Muahahaha!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Static-X - Behemoth


----------



## Veragron (20. Dezember 2007)

E.S. Posthumus - Nara
Grad mal gucken, was ich noch so von denen hab o.o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Danke für Nichts!


----------



## Organasilver (21. Dezember 2007)

Subwy to Sally - Kain....gutes Lied, vor allem, weil ich meinen Bruder im Moment am liebsten erwürgen würde^^


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Wieso denn das? Armer Bruder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eisregen - Scharlachrotes Kleid


----------



## Nericon (21. Dezember 2007)

AC DC - Hells Bells


----------



## Grivok (21. Dezember 2007)

combichrist - this shit will fuck you up


----------



## Organasilver (21. Dezember 2007)

Schandmaul - Leb!


----------



## Amarillo (21. Dezember 2007)

Matchbox 20


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Die drei ??? - Tödliche Spur
Und dazu noch Post # 666, muaha!


----------



## Organasilver (21. Dezember 2007)

In Extremo - Liam...auf Deutsch!


----------



## Grivok (21. Dezember 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> In Extremo - Liam...auf Deutsch!



ihhhh
das original ist besser!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Immer noch Tödliche Spur...aber gleich zuende.


----------



## Organasilver (21. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt...aber wollte den Text mal verstehen^^
@ topic

In Extremo - Hameln


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

1. Ich finde die deutsche Version besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Ich hör mir jetzt erstmal John Sinclair - Luzifers Festung an.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Das Main Theme von Star Trek: Starfleet Command III/The Original Series Mod


----------



## Organasilver (21. Dezember 2007)

Schandmaul - Teufelsweib^^


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Zeichen des Zodiak


----------



## The Holy Paladin (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre gerade die Weihnachtsansprache von unserer Gildenleaderin im TS nebenbei noch iTunes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - Tuesday's Gone


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Dezember 2007)

Go_West_(Silver_Nikan_Club_Remix).mp3


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Bullet For My Valentine - Her Voices Resides


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Dezember 2007)

D_Style_-_Gone__Manox_Remix


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Sacrilegious Scorn


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Dope - What About...


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Dezember 2007)

Bam Lee Project - Aladin's Story ( T-Flow Remix )


----------



## Hernwhaga (21. Dezember 2007)

Kool Savas - Das Urteil


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Dope - Pig Society


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Soil - Breaking Me Down


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Dope - Debonaire


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Heilige Lieder


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Sonne


----------



## derpainkiller (21. Dezember 2007)

A-Team Theme (Picco vs. Jens O. Remix)

MR T Rulez!


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein  - Rein Raus


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Halleluja
Wird das mit oder ohne 'h' am Ende geschrieben? Mein wmp sagt mit, aber ich kenns nur ohne. o_o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Dope - Sick

PS: Vera, das wird hinten mit H geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So zumindest steht es in meinem Player.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Hm danke. Bin aber zu faul zum editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw: Rammstein - Keine Lust


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Ten Thousand Fists


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Weißes Fleisch

Mein Lieblingslied von Rammstein...(direkt nach "Ich will") 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Du Hast


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Just Stop


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Feuer Frei


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

SoaD - B.Y.O.B.

Bin dann auch mal weg, bis gleich im Nachtschwärmer-Thread! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed -Guarded

Jojo, bis denne.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - Blitzkrieg
Yep, Seey ya gleich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed -Deify

Hmm...wo issn unser HipHopper hin? Hat der die Schnauze voll?


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Scheint wohl so. Schade. An dem kann man sich super abreagieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rammstein - Mein Herz Brennt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Stricken

Och naja. Der kommt bestimmt wieder... HipHopper haben ja "Stolz". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *sich wegschmeiß*


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Benzin
Du hast die 'Ehre' vergessen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - I'm Alive

Ja, mit Absicht!^^


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Megaherz - Freiflug
Wie ich es liebe, in WC3 (RoC) als Elf zu kämpfen. Du kannst quasi die ganze Basis mitnehmen 8)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Son Of Plunder

Achja...WC3 habe ich damals mit dem Cheat "whosyourdaddy" durchgezockt, weil ich nur di Story knnen wollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Nochmal Metallica - Blitzkrieg
whosyourdaddy ist Müll, greedisgood und sharpandshiny sind meine Favoriten. Gold + Holz & alle Upgrades. Pr0n.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Overburdend

Ach, ich hab den Cheat aktiviert, und bin durch alle Einheiten durchgerast. Scheiß auf die Strategie. xD


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Oasis - Morning Glory
Wenn ich das machen will, zock ich Empire Earth. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Decadance

Wie gesagt, ich wollte nur die Story kennen.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Deathstars - Blitzkrieg
Hehe, meine Lieblingsmission ist Stratholme zerstören...weiß aber nimmer wie die heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Forgiven

Ich hatte keine Lieblingsmission. Insgesammt kann ich Strategiespiele nicht leiden. Liegt aber wohl daran, dass ich zu unfähig dafür bin.^^


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Das hast jetzt du gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ABBA - Happy New Year


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Land Of Confusion

Ich hätte es nicht gesagt, wenn ich es bezweifeln würde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Disney's Christmas Songs - Jingle Bells
Ahhhhh....Kaffee...sowas von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Sacred Life

Scheiß FiFa! 5 Spiele habe ich jede Mannschaft mit 1:0 besiegt und jetzt kommt so nen scheiß Bug und Hannover 96 bretzelt mir eins rein. -.-


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Disney's Christmas Songs - Rudolph, the Red Nosed Reindeer
i hate bluescreenz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Prayer

Muha! Jetzt hab ich den Hannovern 2 Dinger reingedrückt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Gerade nix, hab meine Playlist geschrottet.
Gz!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Awaken

Das Ihr Euch alle immer eine Playlist macht. Man man...bei mir ist alles nach Band geordnet. Ganz einfach. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Lol :O
Russel Watson - Where My Heart Will Take Me (Enterprise Soundtrack)


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Nur die Besten sterben jung


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Nine Inch Nails - Survivalism


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Intoxication


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Stunde des Siegers


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Jetz ist wieder Rammstein dran.
Halleluja*h*!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Hutz!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Distrubed - Rise


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Manowar - Warriors of the World United
_...raise your arms into the air..._


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Manowar - Warriors of the World United
> _...raise your arms into the air..._



*Arme Hochheb* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Disturbed - Mistress


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Yeaahaaa! The Real Kings Of Metal!!

Manowar - Brothers of Metal (Live)


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Hutz!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zum Disturbed Fan mutiert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW : Disturbed - Liberate     sehr geiler Song.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre schon sei 2 Jahren Disturbed. Habs nur grade rausgekramt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Disturbed - Darkness


----------



## K0l0ss (21. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Disturbed - Darkness



Oh. Sehr....schnulziger Song...aber schöööööön...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Disturbed - Down with the Sickness


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

So, jetzt hab ich Lust auszurasten.

Devildriver - These Fighting Words


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Ich bin in Dir


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Danke für nichts

btw: Völllig, hör bitte auf mir dauernd die Musik vor zuhören... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Heut Nacht

Sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Feuer


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Korn - Bitch, We Got A Problem


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

Das knistern der Chio-Chips-Tüte...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Arr ich hab hier nicht zum Knabbern. Mein Magen heult schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Korn - Hold On


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Die Ärzte - Saufen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Korn - Ever Be


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Jan Hegenberg - Das ganze Leben ist ein lol


----------



## Lurock (21. Dezember 2007)

AC/DC - TNT


----------



## Veragron (21. Dezember 2007)

Dover - The Weak Hour of the Rooster


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (21. Dezember 2007)

Korn - Love And Luxury


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

the Wombats-Lets dance to Joy Division
"LETS DANCE TO JOY DIVISION!!!!"


----------



## Organasilver (22. Dezember 2007)

Mein Gähnen und das Ticken der Uhr, die mich daran erinnert, das ich um 14 Uhr aufstehen muss....


----------



## kintaroohe (22. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre gelangweilt meinem Kollegen über skype zu und versuche zu entziffern was er mir eigentlich sagen will .... ich versteh immer nur bla bla AV weekend xD


----------



## Amarillo (22. Dezember 2007)

Foo Fighters - Long Road to Ruin


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Amon Amarth - Runes To My Memory


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Foo Fighters - Long Road to Ruin


Ganz tolles Lied muss ich sagen.

Ich bin dafür das der Thread hier geclosed wird, niemand diskutiert und ich bezweifle das sich jemand die ganzen Listen von Songs durchliest.Ein *allgemeiner Diskussions*thread wäre wohl brauchbarer.


----------



## Szyslak (22. Dezember 2007)

Gz Lurock zu 1000 Music Posts :>

BTT: blake lewis feat. lupe fiasco - know my name


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Gz Lurock zu 1000 Music Posts :>
> 
> ....


Danke, aber das meiste steht im Nachtschwärmer-Thread, hier stehn nur 10% oder so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Rammstein - Keine Lust


----------



## Vallar (22. Dezember 2007)

gerade läuft bei mir dying fetus - praise the lord


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Prometherion


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (22. Dezember 2007)

Foo Fighters - All My Life
Foo Fighters - DOA


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Himmel & Hölle


----------



## PatrickGehlhaar (22. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park- Given Up


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - Blitzkrieg
Schon wieder ;_; ich brauch mehr Abwechslung in meinen Playlists.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Motörhead - Sword Of Glory


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Apocalyptica - Path Vol. 2


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Slaying The Prophets Ov Isa


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Soil - Breaking me down


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Iron Maiden - Different World


----------



## R!se Aga!nst (22. Dezember 2007)

RJD2 - Find You Out


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Iron Maiden - Different World


Ich finde das neue Album net soo gut...

btt:

Dimmu Borgir - Puritania


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Kleid aus Rosen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich finde das neue Album net soo gut...



Ich finde die richtig alten Alben nicht so gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht man an der Bewertung in meinem Player.

BTT: Iron Maiden - These Colours Don't Run


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Eisregen - Die schwarze Rose


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - Frantic


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Dank der Tatsache, dass mein wmp grad verbuggt ist, nichts. Eben reppen, brb.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Iron Maiden - Dance Of Death (Geiles Teil!)


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dank der Tatsache, dass mein wmp grad verbuggt ist, nichts. Eben reppen, brb.


Muhahaha, endlich kann ich die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 übernehmen!

btt:
Alle Alben von Running Wild in der Playlist.

btw:
Ich will nen Tagschwärmer Thread! Der Nachtschwärmer Thread leidet ja schon unter uns...


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

DJ Tiesto - In My Memory
_...jaja... -.-_
@Lurock. Wenn du das nochmal machst, hetz' ich nen 2. Köter auf deine Stereoanlage, oder auf deinen PC.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> ....
> @Lurock. Wenn du das nochmal machst, hetz' ich nen 2. Köter auf deine Stereoanlage, oder auf deinen PC.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


No Chance Lil´ Bo! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Iron Maiden - Out Of The Silent Planet


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Dead Can Dance - Saltarello


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Dream Theatre - Metropolis pt. 1


----------



## DefloS (22. Dezember 2007)

CJ Stone ~ be loved


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Brenn Hexe


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Dezember 2007)

System Of A Down ~ Roulette

Solche Lieder machen mich traurig...


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Feuerland


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Feuerkind


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> System Of A Down ~ Roulette
> 
> Solche Lieder machen mich traurig...



Warum das denn?

Der Herr Tankian weiß doch nur nicht, wie er sich fühlt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Iron Maiden - Clansman


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Die Ärzte - Immer mitten in die Fresse rein
Scheiß Untote mit ihren Frostwyrms-.- MÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖRSERKAAAAAAAAMPF. Jawohl.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Motörhead - One Night Stand


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Falscher Heiland
zum 3. Mal heute.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Um den Thread sinnvoll zu nutzen:
Welchen Avatar findet ihr besser?Meinen akutellen oder den hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Um den Thread sinnvoll zu nutzen: Zorkal, hör auf son Mist zu schreiben.
Die drei ??? - Und der Schatz der Mönche


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Um den Thread sinnvoll zu nutzen:
> Welchen Avatar findet ihr besser?Meinen akutellen oder den hier
> 
> 
> ...



Du gehst mir so auf den Senkel Zorkal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Böhse Onkelz - H


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

Um den thread sinnvoll zu nutzen mir gehn diese Black Metal deppen aufn Sack die dann so threads eröffnen wie was ist die Überharte Band der Welt?

Böhse onkelz-Buch der Erinnerung


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Motörhead - God Was Never On Your Side


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Du hast schlichtweg keine Ahnung, Besieger.
Die drei ??? - Und die verschwundene Seglerin


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Wir ham' noch lange nicht genug

(EDIT: @ Besieger)Dafür kann ICH nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Du warsnich gemeint. schon editiert.^^


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

> Du hast schlichtweg keine Ahnung, Besieger.



aha


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Hab es editiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B.O. - Eine dieser Nächte


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Möhö. Immer noch die verschwundene Seglerin, wer hätte das gedacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber die Folge ist Mist. gleichmal was andres raussuchen


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> Um den thread sinnvoll zu nutzen mir gehn diese Black Metal deppen aufn Sack die dann so threads eröffnen wie was ist die Überharte Band der Welt?
> ......


Mir gehn so Deppen wie du aufn Sack,
die meinen, sie wüssten alles,
die Welt müsste sich nach ihnen
richten und alles was
sie nicht interessier, ist kacke!


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Wenn er jetzt noch von Zorkal geflamed wird, ist der Kreis komplett. (EDIT: Ah nein, hab Hernwhaga vergessen :>)
Sonata Arctica - Full Moon
Eh mein Lieblingslied  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Hm. Wenn er jetzt noch von Zorkal geflamed wird, ist der Kreis komplett.
> Sonata Arctica - Full Moon
> Eh mein Lieblingslied
> 
> ...


Wenn soll ich flamen?*knurr*


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Besieger, schau mal die letzte Seite durch. *grins*
Immer noch Full Moon, ist ein langes Lied.


----------



## Zorkal (22. Dezember 2007)

Besieger ist aber nett und hat Recht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Nur die Besten sterben jung


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Hmkai. Dann flamen wir eben euch. /@Zorkal
Hoobastank - Crawling in the Dark....teh Dauerbrenner.


----------



## Besieger (22. Dezember 2007)

> Besieger ist aber nett und hat Recht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Zeig mir den Weg


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Stratovarius - Phoenix


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Wir sind nicht allein


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Dragonforce - My Spirit will go on


----------



## The Holy Paladin (22. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - alles was ich von den habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Good Charlotte - Predictable


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - 10 Jahre

(Scheiß B.O. - Trip xD)


----------



## Basti1988 (22. Dezember 2007)

Dropkick Murphys - Tessie

und im hintergrund die rennmäuse fiepen XD


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Good Charlotte - The River
Muha. _They say, that Evil comes disguised..._


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> und im hintergrund die rennmäuse fiepen XD



*Axt raushol*

B.O. - Nekrophil

(Warum muss ich jetzt bloß an Lurock denken?)


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Axt raushol*
> 
> B.O. - Nekrophil
> 
> (Warum muss ich jetzt bloß an Lurok denken?)


Booooaaah... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich werd mit c geschrieben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Jaja, schon editiert!

B.O. - Es ist soweit


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jaja, schon editiert!
> .....


Schon besser!

Rammstein - Weißes Fleisch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Danket dem Herr

"Danket dem Herrn, Eurer Elend ist zu Ende..."


----------



## Organasilver (22. Dezember 2007)

Das Gequassel meiner Schwester am Feleton, die wegen irgendwas sau-depri ist, aber nicht sagen will, warum....Geschwister -.-


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Leg auf. ^^
Die Ärzte - Junge


----------



## Organasilver (22. Dezember 2007)

Geht net....würd ihr gerne helfen, aber sie müsste schonmal zum Punkt kommen....oh, grad hat seis erzählt...ist wieder solo....das sie das net gleich sagen konnte -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Geht net....würd ihr gerne helfen, aber sie müsste schonmal zum Punkt kommen....oh, grad hat seis erzählt...ist wieder solo....das sie das net gleich sagen konnte -.-



omg...Frauen

BTT: B.O. - Weit weg


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Nur die Besten sterben jung
*auchmal wieder ausgepackt* An era has ended.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

So. Ich mache jetzt mal eiskalt und ohne Gewissen einen Doppelpost.
Böhse Onkelz - Danke für Nichts
Danke für den Rückfall Völlig. -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> So. Ich mache jetzt mal eiskalt und ohne Gewissen einen Doppelpost.
> Böhse Onkelz - Danke für Nichts
> Danke für den Rückfall Völlig. -.-



Ist doch nicht meine Schuld. O_O

Böhse Onkelz - Buch der Erinnerung


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Motörhead - Be My Baby


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Nenn' mich wie Du willst


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Böhse Onkelz - Nenn' mich wie Du willst


Mach dir keine flaschen Hoffnungen, mein Post war nich auf dich bezogen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nickleback - Hero                          ...zomG -.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mach dir keine flaschen Hoffnungen, mein Post war nich auf dich bezogen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



HA! Das kontere ich:

Böhse Onkelz - Scheissegal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> HA! Das kontere ich:
> 
> Böhse Onkelz - Scheissegal
> 
> ...


Was du kannst, kann ich auch! :


Böhse Onkelz - Jaja





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

That's the World of Warcraft that you play! - extrem crap, aber die Fakten über die Klassen stimmen irgendwo...halt Pre-BC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Was du kannst, kann ich auch! :
> Böhse Onkelz - Jaja
> 
> 
> ...



Tzä!

B.O. - Schutzgeist der Scheisse


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tzä!
> 
> B.O. - Schutzgeist der Scheisse



Motörhead - Sucker


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Falscher Heiland


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Motörhead - Sucker



B.O. - Heut Nacht


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> B.O. - Heut Nacht



Die Ärzte - Männer sind Schweine

Ha!


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> B.O. - Heut Nacht



Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark (?)


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Überliest der mich einfach...Ich hasse dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


E Nomine - Our Father


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Angst ist nur ein Gefühl


----------



## Lurock (22. Dezember 2007)

Children of Bodom - Hate Me


----------



## Veragron (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Children of Bodom - Hate Me



Joy Enriquez - How Can I Not Love You?

_...wobei ich mich frage, wie so ein Mist in meine Metal-Playlist kommt._


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (22. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Children of Bodom - Hate Me



Papa Roach - ...To Be Loved


(BÄM!)


----------



## Shadistar (23. Dezember 2007)

Samsas Traum - Wenn Schwarzer Regen


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Angst


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Matapalo 1


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Alten, immer B.O. ...
Die Ärzte - Arschloch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Alten, immer B.O. ...
> Die Ärzte - Arschloch



Tja, kannste mal sehen. Beschwere dich doch bei ihnen, dass sie zu viele Alben haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Böhse Onkelz - Viva Los Tioz


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Lliane vs. Misuka, die TS-Bäddl des Jahrhunderts!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Ohne mich!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Keine Amnestie für MTV
verdammt, ja. Schonwieder.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Böhse Onkelz - Keine Amnestie für MTV
> verdammt, ja. Schonwieder.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Böhse Onkelz - Nie wieder


----------



## Independent (23. Dezember 2007)

Bad Religion - Punkrock Song

Geht immer! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Chosen Legacy


----------



## Skrolk (23. Dezember 2007)

Danzig - Mother  das rockt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Auf gut Freunde

btw: was sagt ihr zu meinem neuen Avatar?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Billöööög! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




BTT: Böhse Onkelz - Nennt mich Gott


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock, dein neuer Ava gefällt mir net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Solex - Close to the Edge (Radio Edit)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

In Extremo - Hiemali Tempore


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Vater Unser Part II


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Ich will

Avatar so besser?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Jaaaaaa! Love it!

B.O. - Danke für nichts


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Waking The Cadaver - Raped, Pillaged And Gutted


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Jan Hegenberg - Einfach mal die Fresse halten


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

In Extremo - Macht und Dummheit


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Waking The Cadaver - Type A Secretor


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Russel Watson - Where My Heart Will Take Me
Völlig...liest/siehst du gerade 'Es'? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Das ist Shawn...der ultimative Crash-Clown von Slipknot. -.-

STIRB UNWÜRDIGER!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: In Extremo - Melancholie


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> STIRB UNWÜRDIGER!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cassetteboy - George Bush is an Islamic Fundamentalist


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wh000t?

BTT: Slipknot - Scream


----------



## Hexenkind (23. Dezember 2007)

*The Black Dahlia Murder *~ What A Horrible Night to Have A Curse


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - Only One


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Eisblumen


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - Eyeless


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Das hier: Lol


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Das hier: Lol



Rofl. Ich glaub er hatt gewusst, warum er erst gezögert hatt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Slipknot - Don't Get Close


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Lords Prayer

_...and forgive us our trespasses,
as we forgive those, who trespass against us..._


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - Duality

_I have screamed until my veins collapsed
I've waited as my time's elapsed
Now, all I do is live with so much hate
I've wished for this, I've bitched at that
I've left behind this little fact:
You cannot kill what you did not create
I've gotta say what I've gotta say
And then I swear I'll go away
But I can't promise you'll enjoy the noise
I guess I'll save the best for last
My future seems like one big past
You're left with me 'cause you left me no choice_


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Angst

_...Ist es eins, dann wart bis vier
schlaf nicht ein, sonst ist Freddy hier..._

Edit: 4 to go! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Fundamental Alienation

Ich find das Orgelspiel am Anfang so geil... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - Vermillion


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Buuh Slipknot is plööt!

btt:

Slipknot - Pulse Of The Maggots


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Mitternacht


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Rofl, meine Augen tun eh, wenn ich auf meine Sig glotze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Slipknot - Before I Forget


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Omg-.-
Sonic the Hedgehog - They Call me Sonic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (23. Dezember 2007)

Radiohead - 15 Step


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Waaah, VölligBuffeD,
deine Signatur ist hyperaktiv.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cannibal Corpse - The Time To Kill Is Now


----------



## Vatenkeist (23. Dezember 2007)

Zeraphine -Kaltes Herz


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Waaah, VölligBuffeD,
> ...



Jap, zu viel Kaffee. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Iron Maiden - Be Quick Or Be Dead


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Keine Amnestie für MTV



YEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAA!

OVER_ONE_THOUSAND!!!!!!!​


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> B.O. - Keine Amnestie für MTV
> YEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAA!
> 
> OVER_ONE_THOUSAND!!!!!!!​



GZ Vera! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Was hb ich getan? OMG - Ich habe Veras erneute B.O. Sucht verursacht. o_O


BTT: B.O. - Danke für Nichts


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Thänkz.
Hab ich auch gerade gehört :O Wasn Skandal.
Jim Reeves - Jingle Bells

Edit: Wasn mit deinem Ava passiert, Völlig? Wurde der zur Clownarmee einberufen?


----------



## NaXXra (23. Dezember 2007)

ich hör grad  Debenaire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     kennt von euch kaum einer aber egal^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Thänkz.
> Hab ich auch gerade gehört :O Wasn Skandal.
> Jim Reeves - Jingle Bells
> 
> Edit: Wasn mit deinem Ava passiert, Völlig? Wurde der zur Clownarmee einberufen?



Ja. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Rammstein - Mein Teil


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Das ist bestimmt > 40cm.
De Hohner - Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark

Nabend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Cascada - Last Christmas


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Oh, GZ zum 1000. Vera!

Und VölligBuffeD... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Rum-Steak" wird Rump-Steak geschrieben.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab ich nämlich grad verschlungen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt: Böhse Onkelz - Nur Die Besten Sterben Jung   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Oh, GZ zum 1000. Vera!
> 
> Und VölligBuffeD...
> 
> ...



Jaja...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Theory Of A Dead Man - Santa Monica


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde trotzdem ein 'Rum-Steak' bevorzugen. Danke Lurock 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Valve - The Portal Song
Na, wer kennts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Christgrinding Avenue


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - Blood Brothers
Yeah. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Amon Amarth - Cry Of The Black Birds


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Social Distortion - Don't take me for Granted


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Liebend stehend sterben


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Three Days Grace - Riot


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Sinister Awakening


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Yellowcard - Lights and Sounds


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Hass'tler


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Stratovarius - Tears of Ice


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Motörhead - One Night Stand


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Stratovarius - Playing with Fire


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Motörhead - Trigger


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Motörhead - Trigger



Tripper?

BTT: B.O. - Prinz Valium


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tripper?
> ....


Ähm, neeein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ähm, neeein...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dann eben nicht...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: In Extremo - Herr Mannelig


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Exorzist


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Lasst es uns tun


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Stratovarius - Phoenix


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Weißes Fleisch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Diese Lieder...


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Wenn wir einmal Engel sind


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Scheiß Onkelz, die Mukke macht süchtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B.O. - Wir ham' noch lange nich' genug


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Du Hast
Ihr BO nerds ._.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Rammstein - Du Hast
> Ihr BO nerds ._.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: B.O. - Eine dieser Nächte


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Kirche


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Mein Herz Brennt


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Das ist mein Leben


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Rein Raus   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NaXXra (23. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein  Reise,Reise    Feuer Frei   Ich will


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:
			
		

> Rammstein - Rein Raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



SAG ICH DOCH!

Lurock ist Sodomil.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> SAG ICH DOCH!
> 
> Lurock ist Sodomil.
> 
> ...


Lern erst mal zitieren,
außerdem bin ich nicht somodil!


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Hallelujah
Nein Lurock, mit Elchen poppen ist ja nicht sodomil oder whatsoever... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lern erst mal zitieren,
> außerdem bin ich nicht somodil!



Sag das den Elchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: B.O. - Nur die Besten sterben jung


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sag das den Elchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pfff, das war doch nur ein Witz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Pfff, das war doch nur ein Witz...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaubt dir keiner mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Glaubt dir keiner mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wayne, ich bin auf jedenfall nicht sidimol!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wayne, ich bin auf jedenfall nicht sidimol!



Das nicht, aber sodomil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Naja, lassen wir das.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Das nicht, aber sodomil. Omg Völlig, gleicher Gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Megaherz - Freiflug


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Ganz egal


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Ihr seid soo viies!

Behemoth - Libertheme


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ihr seid soo *viies*!
> 
> Behemoth - Libertheme



"*Fies*". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: immernoch B.O. - Ganz egal


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Manowar - Warriors of the World United
Damn, das kann man sich immer wieder anhören.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Zieh mit den Wölfen


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre das Knistern der Funken im Kamin....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Flammenwerfer benutzt wa?
Metallica - Blitzkrieg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Ach, Sie suchen Streit?


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Keine Lust

o_O


----------



## Lurock (23. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Der Meister


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - 3'52


----------



## Veragron (23. Dezember 2007)

Eisregen - Die schwarze Rose


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Fahr zur Hölle


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - Violent Pornography


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Ja, das macht dich an...
E Nomine - Lucifer


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ja, das macht dich an...
> E Nomine - Lucifer


Total... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

System of a Down - This Cocaine Makes Me Feel Like I am On This Song


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Veragron schrieb:


> Ja, das macht dich an...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BTT: B.O. - Alles Fotzen ausser Mutti

PS: BÄM 1000!!!


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GZ


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

GRATZ!!!!!​
Den markdurchdringenden Angstschrei meiner Mum.
Sie guckt gerade Ghost Ship.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Willkommen


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - She Loves Me Not


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Entfache dieses Feuer


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

TKKG 3 - Das leere Grab im Moor


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Lurock - Ich und der Elch: Das Hörbuch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Hier sind die Onkelz

@Vera: Lol xD wollte ich mir auch anhören.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

E.S. Posthumus - Nara


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Finde die Wahrheit


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

E Nomine - Friedenshymne


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Nicht, ich guck  grade "Carrie". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Phasergefecht aus ST: Voyager: Year of Hell (Part I)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Nicht, ich guck  grade "Carrie".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und pushe meinen Counter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

Dialog aus ST: Voyager: Year of Hell I


----------



## Szyslak (24. Dezember 2007)

Chris Brown - Fallen Angel



Die Herzchen in dem Vid sind zwar ein wenig nervig, war aber die einzige nicht remixte Form die ich gefunden habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Nichts ist für immer


----------



## Organasilver (24. Dezember 2007)

In Ex - Liam (Auf Latein^^)


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Children of Bodom - In Your Face


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich erlaube mir mal einen *Push*...

Cradle of Filth - The Byronic Man


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - Take Me


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Cradle of Filth - Libertina Grimm


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - Blood


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Children of Bodom - Silent Night, Bodom Night (Stockholm Knockout Live)


----------



## Hexenkind (24. Dezember 2007)

*Drautran* ~ Gebaren des Sterbens in klanglosen Sphären

*mitkreisch*


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - Revenge


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Children Of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - Lonely Day


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Kriegsphilosophie


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - Aerials


----------



## Hexenkind (24. Dezember 2007)

*Caïna* ~ The Validity of Hate within an Emotional Vacuum


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Mich, bin grad die Gitarre am stimmen.
Mache jezz mal ein bisschen Pause, schon
den halben Tag am PC, bis später!


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

baba!

@ Topic: 
Papa Roach - Scars


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Re

Amon Amarth - Valhall Awaits Me


----------



## Organasilver (24. Dezember 2007)

Schandmaul - Willst du


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Ich will


----------



## Organasilver (24. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Tanz auf dem Vulkan (Wilst du abgebrochen....zu depri das Lied ^^)


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Cradle Of Filth - Lovesick For Mina

btw:



Organasilver schrieb:


> Schandmaul - Willst du






Lurock schrieb:


> Rammstein - Ich will



rofl


----------



## nephix (24. Dezember 2007)

Soil Work - Distortion Sleep ^^


----------



## Organasilver (24. Dezember 2007)

konishi Kayo & Kondoo Yukio - Lilium....auch bekannt als Elfenlied Opening^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> konishi Kayo & Kondoo Yukio - Lilium....auch bekannt als Elfenlied Opening^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aisatische Name klingen alle gleich... bis auf xxxxxx..... Edit meint: tja, da stand mal was, zu spät!

btt:
Motörhead - Ace Of Spades


----------



## nephix (24. Dezember 2007)

tjoa, schicksal^^

Soilwork - No More Angels


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

System of a Down - Violent Pornography


----------



## Organasilver (24. Dezember 2007)

Schandmaul - Ein Stück Regenbogen....und in 2 Minuten das Brausen der Dusche, muss weg...bye^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

ciao mit ö

Behemoth - Slaying The Prophets Ov Isa


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Dezember 2007)

Disturbed - Ten thousand fists


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Keine Lust


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Papa Roach - To Be Loved


----------



## nephix (24. Dezember 2007)

Alexisonfire - To A Friend ^^


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Josh Radin - Winter


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Metallica - Purify


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Kayo Konishi & Yukio Kondou - Lilium


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Asche zu Asche


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Passend zu der jetzigen Situation:

Dope - I'm Back


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

WB

Iron Maiden -  Fear Of The Dark


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Goldfinger - Superman


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Benzin


----------



## nephix (24. Dezember 2007)

Blind - Jesus Only Knows..o.O^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Hab grad Purify gespielt... *hechel*
Ich glaub ich bin ziemlich außer Übung!

btt:
Dimmu Borgir - The Invaluable Darkness


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Reise, Reise
Rammstein - Mein Teil
Rammstein - Dalai Lama
Rammstein - Keine Lust
Rammstein - Los
Rammstein - Morgenstern
Rammstein - Benzin 
Rammstein - Mann gegen Mann
Rammstein - Rosenrot
Rammstein - Spring
Rammstein - Zerstören
Rammstein - Links 2,3,4
Rammstein - Sonne
Rammstein - Ich will
Rammstein - Feuer frei!
Rammstein - Spieluhr
Rammstein - Zwitter
Rammstein - Engel


Meine Playlist für heute nachtmittag...


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Rammstein - Reise, Reise
> Rammstein - Mein Teil
> Rammstein - Dalai Lama
> Rammstein - Keine Lust
> ...



Ich will und Spring sind die Besten in deiner Playlist.
Ich vermisse Weißes Fleisch, Tier und Der Meister... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megatherion (24. Dezember 2007)

Saturnus - I long

Gothic/Doom Metal


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich will und Spring sind die Besten in deiner Playlist.
> Ich vermisse Weißes Fleisch, Tier und Der Meister...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zerstören ist geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthNeo (24. Dezember 2007)

In Extremo - Vollmond
In Extremo - Liam
In extremo - Wenn ich am Galgen hochgezogen


----------



## nephix (24. Dezember 2007)

Lost Prophets - We Still Kill The Old Way ..naja war auch das letzte, haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Böhe Onkelz - Hässlich, brutal und gewaltätig


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Ich mache was ich will


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Fundamental Alienation


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Du kannst alles haben


----------



## Lurock (24. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Prometherion


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Ich lausche grade dem Simpson-Spezial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Sum 41 - My Direction


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Nichts ist für immer


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

TKKG 38 -  Die weiße Schmuggler-Jacht


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Korn - Counting On Me


----------



## Blizardboy (24. Dezember 2007)

Harry Gregson - Ibelin


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Korn - Do What They Say


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

TKKG 38: Der weiße Schmuggler-Jacht

Hehe...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Korn - Ever Be


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

TKKG 38: Die weiße Schmuggler-Jacht
*derbe Counter-Pushing betreib*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

*ebenfalls Counterpush betreibt, aber nicht so auffällig*

Korn - Love And Luxury


----------



## Dirkster (24. Dezember 2007)

Misfits - Last Caress


----------



## nephix (24. Dezember 2007)

Baack..
Soilwork - Stabbing The Drama ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - Before I Forget


----------



## Veragron (24. Dezember 2007)

TKKG 38: Die weiße...Ihr wisst schon.
Ich hab noch 3 auf Lager. Das gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - Circle


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - Puritania


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - Wait and bleed


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - (SIC)


----------



## Hexenkind (25. Dezember 2007)

Und der Rausschmeißer für heute/morgen... *verwirrt* ^^

*Nagelfar* ~ Der Flug des Raben (Ein Jammerschrei in traurig' Nächten)

Wer's kennt liebt es abgöttisch...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

In Extremo - Albtraum


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Nagelfar - Seelenland


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Seid gestern abend in meinem Regal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

GZ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Böhse Onkelz - Kirche


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Jo, GZ!

Rammstein - Feuer und Wasser


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Böhse Onkelz - Feuer


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Hoi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

System of a Down - B.Y.O.B.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Man man man, was man alles findet:



> Einen weiteren Punkt, den ich hier ansprechen will, ist eine Umfrage auch unter Pfarrern nach dem, was sie glauben. Sie wurde von dem praktischen Theologen Klaus-Peter Jörns durchgeführt (publiziert 1996) und hatte folgendes Ergebnis:
> 
> *Nur noch, zwei Drittel der Gemeindepfarrer erkennt Jesus Christus das Gottesprädikat zu.
> *Nur ein Drittel hält die Heilige Schrift noch für heilig
> ...



Erstaunlich oder? Die Welt entgleitet der Kirche...

BTT: Soil - Halo


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> ......
> Erstaunlich oder? Die Welt entgleitet der Kirche...
> ....


Die Leute fangen langsam an zu denken und
lassen sich nicht mehr von der kranken Kirche alles
ins Ohr flüstern...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

So, passend zu meiner Laune:

Slipknot - The Heretic Anthem


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So, passend zu meiner Laune:
> 
> Slipknot - The Heretic Anthem


Das beste Lied von Slipknot!
Der Rest ist määßig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Motörhead - Sucker


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Aaach, ich wette, der erste Satz von "Dsasterpiece" gefällt DIR ganz bestimmt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aaach, ich wette, der erste Satz von "Dsasterpiece" gefällt DIR ganz bestimmt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


I wanna slit your throat and fuck the wound ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> I wanna slit your throat and fuck the wound ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*Lurock nachahmt, wie er ganz schnell googelt*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> *Lurock nachahmt, wie er ganz schnell googelt*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich bin so schnell mich kannste gar net nachahmen,
außerdem hab ich einfach auf slipknot.at unter Lyrics geguckt,
ich vertraue google nicht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dafür haste aber lang gebraucht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:
Children of Bodom - Needled 24/7


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich musste ja erst suchen.^^

BTT: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-36...h&plindex=2


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich musste ja erst suchen.^^
> 
> BTT: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=-36...h&plindex=2


Der hängt bei mir nach ein paar Min.
Aber ich kenne die Folge sowieso... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, bei mir gehts...

BTT: Part 3/3


----------



## K0l0ss (25. Dezember 2007)

Ebenfals seid gestern neu in meiner Sammlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zur Zeit höre ich die Audio-CD. Die Konzerte werd ich mir die Tage nochmal angucken, die hab ich gestern abend schon geguckt. Genial.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (25. Dezember 2007)

> Erstaunlich oder? Die Welt entgleitet der Kirche...



komm bidde net scho wieder so ne halblebige disskusion über die 'böse' kirche.

Johann Sebastian Bach- Brandenburgische konzerte -Konzert Nr.2


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> komm bidde net scho wieder so ne halblebige disskusion über die *'böse'* kirche.



Das habe ich nie gesagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=354...h&plindex=3

*abfeier*


----------



## Besieger (25. Dezember 2007)

FAZ

würd mir lieber sowas durchlesen

J S Bach -Brandenburgischen Konzerte -Konzert Nr.3


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Was willst du mir damit jetzt sagen?

BTT: http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=354...h&plindex=3


----------



## Besieger (25. Dezember 2007)

J S Bach- Brandenburgischen Konzerte -Konzert Nr 4


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Lüge


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

@ Besieger, woher ich das Wissen, welches du anscheinend
abstreitest habe? Woher weißt du das 1 und 1 2 sind?
Ich hab ein Teil davon gelesen, den andern Teil (was weihnachten
wirklich ist) hab ich von meinem Religionslehrer, ich hab da
nämlich aufgepasst! Und du? Laut dir bestehn alle, aus deiner
Sicht, falschen Aussagen auf Verschwörungsseiten etc.?
Naja, leb´ du ruhig weiter in deiner heilen Welt und knie
nieder wenn der Papst furzt!

btt:
Dimmu Borgir - The Fundamental Alienation


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> @ Besieger, woher ich das Wissen, welches du anscheinend
> abstreitest habe? Woher weißt du das 1 und 1 2 sind?
> Ich hab ein Teil davon gelesen, den andern Teil (was weihnachten
> wirklich ist) hab ich von meinem Religionslehrer, ich hab da
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ROFL




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: B.O. - Hölle (so geht's dir)


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock vielen dank das es dicht gibt.
Du sprichst mir eigentlich in jedem deiner Posts
aus der Seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zurück zum Fred: Marduk - Baptism by Fire


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Ich bin Du


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Keep of Kalessin - Crown of Kings


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Lurock vielen dank das es dicht gibt.
> Du sprichst mir eigentlich in jedem deiner Posts
> aus der Seele
> 
> ...


Freut mich, dass es noch mehr Leute gibt
die realitätsnah leben!

btt: 
Behemoth - Christgrinding Avenue


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin mal weg. Für ne Stunde oder so. Tschau Lurock! 

BTT: Böhse Onkelz - Willkommen


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu,

Christgrinding Avenue kenn ich garnicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ebenfalls Back to Topic:

Mayhem - Deathcrush


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Ciao Völlig, bis nachher!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ Ciliu, das ist das letzte Lied von dem (relativ) neuen, bzw. neusten Album: "The Apostasy"

btt:

Dimmu Borgir - The Sinister Awakening


----------



## Hexenkind (25. Dezember 2007)

*Do Make Say Think* ~ {Winter Hymn Country Hymn Secret Hymn} ~ Fredericia


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Hm gut, ich bin größtenteils
mit anderen Bands bedient,
u.a. auch meiner eigenen

Aber Zitat von meiner Freundin:

"Nach Stundenlangem Krächzen und Gröhlen ist dir egal
 wer Krächzt und Gröhlt"

Weise Dame, Weise Worte.
Nach dem 10. Lied von der Playlist bin ich eh abgelenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Arch Enemy - Silent Wars ( Love Angela 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Mmmh, mit dem "Love Angela" kann ich nichts anfangen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Deiner Freundin scheint aber ganz ok zu sein, ist sie grad da?
Sag ihr das ich Single bin!

btt:
Amon Amarth - Cry Of The Black Birds


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

du Sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs ihr gesagt,
kommt drauf an wie du aussiehst,
du musst natürlich auch noch in der öffentlichkeit
Fies zu ihr sein, Bloß keine Gefühle!
vor deinen Homies dann angeben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Angela Gossow ist die Sängerin von Arch Enemy!!

Deine signatur find ich übrigens toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Mayhem - Funeral Frog


----------



## Hexenkind (25. Dezember 2007)

*Massive Attack* ~ {Mezzanine} ~ Teardrop

Nicht zuletzt bekannt aus der Assassins Creed Werbung...


----------



## Hexenkind (25. Dezember 2007)

*Massive Attack* ~ {Mezzanine} ~ Teardrop

Nicht zuletzt bekannt aus der Assassins Creed Werbung...


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Der doppelpost war absicht, gibs zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Behemoth - Decade of Therion


----------



## Hexenkind (25. Dezember 2007)

Ja ich arbeite nämlich als heimlicher Werbeagent für die Marketingabteilung von Ubisoft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Todtgelichter* ~ {Schemen} ~ Blutstern 

hach wie großartig...


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Ciliu schrieb:


> du Sau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ohje, wie ich aussehe... *nachdenk*
Kann ich selber ja schlecht 
beurteilen... Und fies bin ich
immer, ob zu Hause oder in
der Öffentlichkeit oder im Be.... ähm, Becel-Butter-Werbung, senkt den Chollesterinspiegel!
Und Homies ist ein von Hoppern
genutzter Begriff, ich werd mich
hüten sowas zu haben!
Und diese Angela sieht ja ganz 
nett aus, aber ich steh net auf
Blondinen...
Und danke, ich finde meine
Signatur auch toll! Mal so 
btw, soll ich dir deine Bilder mal
auf ne einheitliche Größe biegen?

btt:
Dimmu Borgir - The Serpentine Offering


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

wenn du das machst wäre toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


offtopic: meine freundin liest übrigens mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Absurd - Stahl blitzt Kalt


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Dezember 2007)

MUH!

Dead By April - In My Arms

DBM is ne neue Melo-Death Band aus Schweden für alle unwissenden, lohnt sich auf jeden Fall reinzuhören, @ alle, die die Musikrichtung mögen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Album ist btw noch nicht in den Läden erschienen. Hoffe, ich krieg's noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*schleichwerbung mach*


----------



## Hexenkind (25. Dezember 2007)

*Amesoeurs *~ Ruines Humaines

http://www.myspace.com/amesoeurs


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Ciliu schrieb:


> wenn du das machst wäre toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast du sowas wie ICQ?
Dann kann ich dir die Bilder
grad schicken.
Und: "Hallo Freundin von Ciliu!"

btt:
Children of Bodom - Living Dead Beat (Stockholm Knockout Live)


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

@Oonagh: Ich schau mal bei Youtube ob ich von denen etwas finde!
               (...) jap! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCee87RWwa8
                Für Zweisame Stunden garnichtmal so falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Guter
               Geschmack!

btt: Dead By April - in my arms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

ja ich schick dir meine ICQ Nr. Per PM. Danke!


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

geht leider nicht, entweder ist dein Speicher voll oder du hast es
Deaktiviert. Weiß nicht ob man das darf.. ich machs einfach hier rein
*bang* 221065084


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Ciliu schrieb:


> ja ich schick dir meine ICQ Nr. Per PM. Danke!


Mach ich doch gerne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt:
Behemoth - Prometherion


----------



## Hexenkind (25. Dezember 2007)

*Aaskereia* ~ Im Schattenlicht, zwischen den Welten

Eine der beeindruckensten Stimmen im Black Metal...


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Dezember 2007)

@ Ciliu.. Try this:

http://rapidshare.com/files/75909516/Dead_...l_2007.zip.html
 *HUST*

Btt: Wintersun  -  Starchild


----------



## Hexenkind (25. Dezember 2007)

*Deathspell Omega* ~ {Fas - Ite, Maledicti, in Ignem Aeternum} ~ The Repellent Scars of Abandon and Election


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Chosen Legacy


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

malsehn.. was hör ich mir nun an..
ah mal was ganz böses

Wise Guys - Alle Meine Entchen Techno Remix!!


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Ciliu schrieb:


> malsehn.. was hör ich mir nun an..
> ah mal was ganz böses
> 
> Wise Guys - Alle Meine Entchen Techno Remix!!


Uuuh, schäm dich, nieder mit Techno! *hust*

btt:
Dimmu Borgir - The Foreshadowing Furnace


----------



## Hexenkind (25. Dezember 2007)

*Tyranny* ~ {Tides of Awakening} ~ Coalescent of the Inhumane Awareness

Ich liebe Funeral Doom...


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

So, genug Rauschen für heute.

Nena - Leuchtturm


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

So, bis später Leute, ich bin erstmal weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Behemoth - Slaying The Prophets Ov Isa


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Ciao du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rammstein - Spring


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

So, zurück auf schmalen Pfaden.

RTL2 dudelt grade herum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Ah Willkommen zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin aber jetzt gleich auch weg,
VölligBuffed, du hast nur Offtopic geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Gorgoroth - Carvin a Grave


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Nene, ich *höre* das Program von RTL2 (Der Supercop) und surfe dabei durchs I-Net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Aha! Gut Versteckt, um diese Uhrzeit denk ich nicht mehr,
da hat mein Gehirn gerade Cooldown -.-

BTT: immernoch Carvin a Grave 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

So, Werbung, da muss man natürlich erstmal Musik anmachen.

B.O. - Eine dieser Nächte


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Klar, und vorallem hier Posten was man hört!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absurd - Der Scharlachrote Tod

Kommt heute Southpark?!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Kp...ich empfang kein MTV über Satellit. -.-

Oder ich stelle das Teil falsch ein.

BTT: B.O. - Das ist mein Leben


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Wir haben auch Satelit,
bekommen das aber rein.
Schade eigentlich, ich zumindest
liebe Gesellschafts Satire 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Arch Enemy - Carry the Cross


----------



## Ciliu (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich mach dann für heute meinen Abgang,
Schönen Abend allen Fred-Lesern noch

mein letztes lied für heute:

Burzum - Key to the Gate (Schlaflied)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Ganz egal


----------



## NaXXra (25. Dezember 2007)

Billy Talent Red Flag  Devil in a midnightmess

Rammstein Benzin Mann gegen Mann Rosenrot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Lt. Stoned


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Sevendust-Angels son 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (25. Dezember 2007)

Radiohead - Down is the new up
Radiohead - 15 step
Grits - My life be like


----------



## Jácks (25. Dezember 2007)

Green Day-when I come around


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

B.O. - Fahr zur Hölle


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Rein Raus


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Tanzwut - Schattenreiter


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Weißes Fleisch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Tanzwut - Der Bote


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Feuer und Wasser


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Tanzwut - Versuchung


----------



## Lurock (25. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tanzwut - Versuchung


Kenn ich gar net, kannsts mir schicken?

btt:
Dimmu Borgir - Puritania


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kenn ich gar net, kannsts mir schicken?
> 
> btt:
> Dimmu Borgir - Puritania


Haste MSN?


BTT: Tanzwut - Zweites Gesicht


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Haste MSN?
> ....


Haste ICQ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Haste ICQ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ist verbuggt. Verträgt sich glaube ich nicht mit Kaspersky. (Und nein, es liegt nicht an der FW)


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ist verbuggt. Verträgt sich glaube ich nicht mit Kaspersky. (Und nein, es liegt nicht an der FW)


Schit, un nu?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Kp...

Ist überings vom neuen Album Schattenreiter. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Tanzwut - Vulkan


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Dann fehlt mir ein ganzes Album.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*amazonbesuchundalbumbestell*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Tanzwut - Kaltes Grauen

LOL - Einmal kurz den Anfang gehört und:

Aha, nen Lied über ne Wasserleiche. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tanzwut - Kaltes Grauen
> 
> LOL - Einmal kurz den Anfang gehört und:
> 
> ...


Ich glaub du willst mir damit irgendwas sagen....
Ich komm aber nicht drauf....


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich glaub du willst mir damit irgendwas sagen....
> Ich komm aber nicht drauf....



Ach, Ich? Niemals....

Aber als Tipp - sie wurde Stranguliert. Also viel ist an ihr nicht kaputt, falls du...naja...

BTT: Tanzwut - Du sagst


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ach, Ich? Niemals....
> 
> Aber als Tipp - sie wurde Stranguliert. Also viel ist an ihr nicht kaputt, falls du...naja...
> ....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ähm, nur weil ich einen andern Geschmack habe,
heißt das nicht das ich auf Leichen stehe....
Aber schwarze Haare und weiße Haut... einfach... imba.... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Tanzwut - Gefangen


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Rage - Kill Your Gods


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Tanzwut - Signum Ignitum


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

ich höre gerade völlig buffed reden
dass er von 12 elfmetern 3 verschossen hat


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Unwissender! Es waren 2 Stk. und ich hab beide verschossen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

es tut mir leid


----------



## Tikume (26. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ist verbuggt. Verträgt sich glaube ich nicht mit Kaspersky. (Und nein, es liegt nicht an der FW)



Bitte für sowas unsere schöne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Funktion nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bitte für sowas unsere schöne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Ehrfürchtig verbeugt und sich entschuldig*

BTT: Kargashs Stimme im TS² 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Dezember 2007)

Nächstes mal gibts ne Schreibsperre. Einige treiben das Spamming hier echt auf die Spitze...

@Völligbuffed, Signatur verkleinern, husch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

So richtig?


----------



## Zorkal (26. Dezember 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nächstes mal gibts ne Schreibsperre. Einige treiben das Spamming hier echt auf die Spitze...
> 
> @Völligbuffed, Signatur verkleinern, husch.


Ich flehe dich auf Knien an...schließ den Thread und eröffne einen allgemeinen Musik Diskussion/Rezensionsthread in dem das Posten von Lieder+Interpreten nur mit einer Begründung warum man den Song gut findet erlaubt ist.
Niemand liest sich diese Listen hier durch,das ganze dient nur zum Counter pushen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Carcharoth (26. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich flehe dich auf Knien an...schließ den Thread und eröffne einen allgemeinen Musik Diskussion/Rezensionsthread in dem das Posten von Lieder+Interpreten nur mit einer Begründung warum man den Song gut findet erlaubt ist.
> Niemand liest sich diese Listen hier durch,das ganze dient nur zum Counter pushen.
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Idee, werden das mal intern diskutieren.

Btw. geiler Close-Smilie *klau* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (26. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich flehe dich auf Knien an...schließ den Thread und eröffne einen allgemeinen Musik Diskussion/Rezensionsthread in dem das Posten von Lieder+Interpreten nur mit einer Begründung warum man den Song gut findet erlaubt ist.
> Niemand liest sich diese Listen hier durch,das ganze dient nur zum Counter pushen.
> 
> 
> ...


naja recht hast du ja

ich höre gerade 
das avantasia album lost in space part 1 von 2 Teilen

mir gefällt das album klasse weil es typischer power metal ist


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Das komplette Dimmu Borgir Album:
In Sorte Diaboli

Weil eins der besten Black-Metal Alben ist die es gibt!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (26. Dezember 2007)

Blink 182 mit "Miss You" weil... naja weils mir grad so geht...


----------



## Tôny (26. Dezember 2007)

Fear Factory-Demanufacture
Finntroll- Försvin du som Lyser


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Prometherion


----------



## Ciliu (26. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - Mourning Palace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - Progenies Of The Great Apocalypse


----------



## Tôny (26. Dezember 2007)

G.W.A.R-Immortal Corrupter


----------



## Ciliu (26. Dezember 2007)

Mayhem - Deathcrush

Lurock wie gehts dir?^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Slayer - Anti-Christ

Mir gehts gut und dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich schlürf gerade meinen Kakao runter,
um 13:00 kommt meine Süße - d.h. da bin ich dann weg.

Wise guys - alle meine Entchen Techno Remix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Foreshadowing Furnace


----------



## Ciliu (26. Dezember 2007)

Keep of Kalessin - Crown of the Kings


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

*Tool* ~ {Undertow} ~ Sober

._.


----------



## Ciliu (26. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen Hexenkind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immer noch KoK


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Hexenkind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Guten Morgen Ciliu.^^

*Tool* ~ {Undertow} ~ Bottom


----------



## Tôny (26. Dezember 2007)

Hexenkind schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Ciliu.^^
> 
> *Tool* ~ {Undertow} ~ Bottom


oh man bei euch 3 hat man echt das gefühl das wäre nen chat hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Static X- I'm with Stupid


----------



## Ciliu (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich verabschiede mich auch dann mal für heute!
Freundin ist On the Way,
und das ich am Pc sitz findet sie bestimmt
garnicht hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Absurd - Stahl blitzt Kalt

edit: Tony, das ist es auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 willkommen an bord!


----------



## Tôny (26. Dezember 2007)

Ciliu schrieb:


> edit: Tony, das ist es auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


muhahah *Traumschiff Theme hört* ;P


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Tôny schrieb:


> oh man bei euch 3 hat man echt das gefühl das wäre nen chat hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es fehlt aber noch VölligBuffeD, Veragron
und Chopi, dann ist es ein Chat!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:
Dimmu Borgir - The Fallen Arises


----------



## Ciliu (26. Dezember 2007)

Ach,

Wise Guys - Alle Meine Entchen Techno Remix, gibt nix besseres!


..wo bleibt sie denn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Schandmaul - Das SPiel


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

Ach Chat hin oder her. Es dient auch sehr gut dazu um neue Bekanntschaften zu machen.^^ Da das Thema in jeder Community der Renner ist, eignet es sich dafür auch vorzüglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Tool* ~ {Salival} ~ No Quarter (Led Zeppelin Cover)


----------



## Ciliu (26. Dezember 2007)

Ich höre meine Freundin am Telefon wie sie mir sagt
das sie Verschlafen hat
das is aus dem Album ich komm zu spät


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Hammerfall - Blood Bound...genau das richtige bei dem Wetter^^


----------



## Ciliu (26. Dezember 2007)

Freundin redeeeeet....

Pausiert: Absurd - Greenheart


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Falscher Heiland


----------



## Ciliu (26. Dezember 2007)

sehr anstößige Signatur, Organasilver :-)
direkte art, gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Marduk - Baptism by Fire


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Schandmaul - Leb!

Danke...wird aber gleich geändert....hab si schon zu lange so^^


----------



## Tôny (26. Dezember 2007)

Fear Factory-t1000 (hunterkiller)


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Clawfinger - Life Will Kill You


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Schandmaul - Geisterschiff...so, afk Sig ändern^^


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Organasilver schrieb:


> Schandmaul - Geisterschiff...so, afk Sig ändern^^


Nimm was Schwaaaarzes!

btt:
Necrophagist - Advanced Corpse Tumor


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

*Farsot* ~ {IIII} ~ Thematik: Tod_

Wenn das Bewusstsein des finalen Abschieds Gestalt annimmt
Wenn mit letztem Lidschlag der Puls dem Sein entsagt
Traenen skurile Gemaelde der Verzweiflung zeichnen
Sterbende Existenzen - leidend Agons Phasen ueberwinden

Wenn schwacher Atem monoton dem Zustand Schmerz entrinnt
Wenn sich grelles Neon fahl in starren Blicken bricht
Senkt in tiefste Leere schwelgend die Geisteskraft ihr Haupt
Ist wird war - sein wird schein - Leben Tod - Chaos Nichts _


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Subway to Sally - Wenn Engel hassen

Nein, nix Schwarzes...kein schönes Bild gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## powerhugo (26. Dezember 2007)

ich höre gerade

moonbotica@nightwax; planet radio vom 14.07.07


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Schandmaul - Die letzte Tröte


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

*Farsot* ~ {042103Freitod} ~ Intro/Der Hass lädt zum morden ein


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Juhuuu...wieder jamend da^^

Schandmaul - Eine Waldmär^^


----------



## Korgor (26. Dezember 2007)

Hrhr, zur Zeit wieder die alten wie z.B. Natasha Thomas - Skin Deep
Wenn euch das nicht völlig unbekannt ist.


----------



## Organasilver (26. Dezember 2007)

Is ja uralt ^.-

Subway to Sally - Ohne LIebe


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

*Farsot* ~ {042103Freitod} ~ Der Flamme Tod

Auf Prophecy Productions Bands ist halt verlass...^^

*Blut aus Nord* ~ {Ultima Thulée} ~ The Son of Hoarfrost

*Blut aus Nord*~ {Ultima Thulée} ~ The Plain of Ida

großartig


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

*Blut aus Nord* ~ {Ultima Thulée} ~ The Last Journey of Ringhorn

Oo

Meine Beiträge werden zusammengefasst.^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Slipknot - Interloper


----------



## nalcarya (26. Dezember 2007)

ASP - Stille der Nacht (Ein Weihnachtsmärchen)

Selten nen Künstler erlebt bei dem ich so zwiegespalten bin. Einige Songs (wie diesen hier) find ich richtig geil, andere hingegen (wie zB "Weltunter") find ich ziemlich ätzend.


----------



## dvdbox (26. Dezember 2007)

Audioslave - Out of Exile


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Korn - Appears


----------



## nalcarya (26. Dezember 2007)

ASP - Welcome

"_Come on in and spend an hour, 
or two up here in the dark tower, 
where there is nothing as it seems,
follow me to where hopes die,
the realm of the black butterfly,
I welcome you here in my dream._"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Korn - Inside Out


----------



## nalcarya (26. Dezember 2007)

ASP - Lykantropie (Es tobt ein Krieg in mir)

"_Ich riech den Angstschweiss immer noch,
Klebt an den Fingerspitzen,
Ich fühl das Tier hinter meinem Gesicht,
Mit einem Grinsen sitzen.
Jetzt macht es sich,
Zum Sprung bereit.
Jetzt will es dich lauf schnell weg,
Denn noch bleibt etwas Zeit.
Nein dir wird doch nichts passieren,
Bleib nur hier lass mich kurz deine Haare berühren._"


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Korn - It's Me Again


----------



## Tôny (26. Dezember 2007)

DIVINE HERESY - Failed Creation


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Slayer - Jihad


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Tanzwut - Schattenreiter


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

nalcarya schrieb:


> ASP - Lykantropie (Es tobt ein Krieg in mir)
> 
> "_Ich riech den Angstschweiss immer noch,
> Klebt an den Fingerspitzen,
> ...



*ASP* ~ Und wir tanzten (ungeschickte Liebesbriefe)
_
Nur dieses eine mal noch schenk mir Kraft für einen neuen Tag
Ich stehe nackt und hilflos vor dem morgen nie war ich so stark
Nur einen Tag noch Kraft und ich reiß alle Mauern um mich ein
Nur wer sich öffnet für den Schmerz läßt auch die Liebe mit hinein_


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

*Dornenreich* ~ {Bitter ist's dem Tod zu dienen} ~ Nächtlich liebend
_
Traum, mein Schatz, mein endloses Glück, nicht heute, nicht morgen, 
nicht schick' mich zurück.

Es schien so, es war so, es muß das Leben gewesen sein..._

*tiefseufz*


----------



## Tôny (26. Dezember 2007)

Otep-Blood Pig danach wohl Sepultura-Roots Blody Roots


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Das bruzzeln von leckerem Huuuuhn...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Tanzwut - Versuchung


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

*Caïna* ~ The Validity of Hate within an Emotional Vacuum


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Ui, Seite 100...

Metallica - The Unforgiven II


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Tanzwut - Dein zweites Gesicht (Dein zweites Ich)


----------



## Tôny (26. Dezember 2007)

Fear Factory ft Cypress Hill-Back the Fuck up 
einfach nur geil Hip Hop und metal perfeckt gepaart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubXNCe-oXXA


----------



## Hexenkind (26. Dezember 2007)

*Cult of Luna* ~ {Somewhere Along the Highway} ~ Back to Chapel Town
_
Floating over empty streets. Away from pain, away from everything.
Pray that we will survive the night. Buildings falling, the soul vaporised.
Watching you sleep, but I know that your heart has grown cold.
Let me dream if only for tonight, that we leave together in the first morning light.
Alone and forgotten. I bow my head in shame.
Before you all answers reveal. So I sink my sorrows in the sea._


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Tanzwut - Seelenverkäufer


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2007)

Children of Bodom - Are You Dead Yet?


----------



## Tôny (26. Dezember 2007)

Hatesphere - The Fallen Shall Rise In A River Of Blood
danach Venom - Raise the Dead (ich liebe diese band einfach weis auch net warum ;P)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Dezember 2007)

Tanzwut - Der Bote


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Necrophagist - Foul Body Autopsy


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

John Sinclair - Der Leichenbrunnen


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> John Sinclair - Der Leichenbrunnen


Wo is der?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wo is der?



Wer? Der Leichenbrunnen?


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wer? Der Leichenbrunnen?


Jaa.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

1. Es ist eine fiktive Geschichte.

2. Irgendwo in England.


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> 1. Es ist eine fiktive Geschichte.
> 
> 2. Irgendwo in England.


Oh, schade.

btt:
Nichts.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

John Sinclair - Der Mörder mit dem Januskopf


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Meine Freundin die mir am Telefon,
ihren Tag beichtet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Meine Freundin die mir am Telefon,
> ihren Tag beichtet...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du hast mein absolutes Beileid!

Ich hasse Frauen am Telefon.

Ich hasse Frauen die reden!

(Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: BTT: John Sinclair - (immernoch) Der Mörder mit dem Januskopf


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du hast mein absolutes Beileid!
> 
> Ich hasse Frauen am Telefon.
> 
> ...


Ja, nur schreien dürfen sie!
Falls sie das mit Knebel können.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oooops... ich schweife ab....

btt:
Behemoth - Libertheme


----------



## Skurk_arygos (27. Dezember 2007)

kalmah---->The Black Waltz


----------



## NaXXra (27. Dezember 2007)

Deponaire  Dope   und  Ärzte Junge(auch wenn ichs net mher hören kann)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Onkelz 2000


----------



## Organasilver (27. Dezember 2007)

Linkin Park - W}th you


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Das Tier in mir

PS: Organasilver, thx für den Link, bin schon fleißig am Anime saugen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Organasilver (27. Dezember 2007)

LP - Don't stay

Völlig: Psssstt...das ist kein Link *jedibewegung macht* Das war nie ein Link und wird nie ein LInk sein


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Böhse Onkelz - Ihr hättet es wissen müssen

PS: Oh stimmt. Niemand hat etwas gesehen... *Auge, gaaaaanz unaufällig, auf und zu kneif*


----------



## NaXXra (27. Dezember 2007)

der telephonbuch song von jan Hegenberg


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Behemoth - Libertheme


----------



## Hexenkind (27. Dezember 2007)

*Red Sparowes* ~ {Every Red Heart Shines Towards the Sun} ~ We Stood Transfixed In Blank Devotion As Our Leader Spoke To Us, Looking Down On Our Mute Faces With A Great, Raging, And Unseeing Eye


----------



## Lurock (27. Dezember 2007)

Dimmu Borgir - The Sinister Awakening


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Apocalyptica - Burn


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Dope - Paranoia


----------



## Tôny (27. Dezember 2007)

Divine Heresy jam (zu sehen bei mir im blog)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Dezember 2007)

Apocalyptica - Heat


----------



## x3n0n (28. Dezember 2007)

Muse - Sunburn *rock*


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Dezember 2007)

Rammstein - Mein Teil (live @ Nimes)

_Heute treff ich einen Herrn
Der hat mich zum fressen gern
Weiche Teile und auch Harte
Stehen auf der Speisekarte

Denn du bist
Was du isst
Und ihr wisst
Was es ist

Es ist mein Teil_


----------



## Carcharoth (28. Dezember 2007)

Sodele. Nach langer Beratung etc. haben wir Mods mit 3 zu 1 Mehrheit beschlossen, den Thread dichtzumachen, da hier echt nur rumgespammed wird... 
Stattdessen könnt IHR nun wie von Zorkal vorgeschlagen nen allgemeinen Rezensionsthread eröffnen. In dem Thread könnt ihr nachwievor Künstler+Liedname posten, aber bitte noch 2-3 Zeilen dazu warum ihr das Lied so toll findet. Sachen wie z.B. "klingt halt geil und so" sind dabei nicht akzeptabel. Wenn das überhand nimmt, wird der Thread auch ratzeputz geschlossen =)

Achja... Rhapsody - Emerald Sword 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

